# Let's Get Fit Together!



## Pancua (Mar 25, 2012)

I had started running late in 2010 and then got laid low by a terribly case of strep. Since then, I haven't ran and I want to get back into it.   So many of my friends have started running this week and I am feeling like such a slacker so starting April 1st (not a joke), I am going to reset my Couch to 5k app and hit the pavement. I'm allowing myself some time to get healthy again. My goal is to run at least 2 days a week.   I thought I would throw this out there for anyone else who is looking for someone to commiserate with as they start running/working out again. We can keep ourselves honest by posting our running times/work out sessions here.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 25, 2012)

I keep telling myself I'm going to train for a 5k soon. Now is the time I guess! APRIL 1 let's do this.


----------



## amberlamps (Mar 25, 2012)

Robert Ullery has a really good podcast for C25K. I did the first week on it.. but then shit happened and I slacked off. Now I go to the gym, but as usual, I'm slacking off. It's a for-credit class for me, so I need to boost my hours to get an A. Right now I've got about a C grade if I never go again, and  there are like 7 weeks left of the semester. I CAN do this!

The podcast is here: http://www.c25k.com/podcasts.htm


----------



## icecreamofwheat (Mar 25, 2012)

I'm so glad you posted this! I've really come to understand the meaning of "letting oneself go" these past few months D: I know that I feel better when I'm being fit, but I kept going off-track after a few days of working out. 

Mentally preparing myself for April 1st lol.


----------



## amberlamps (Mar 26, 2012)

I got a free kit from Atkins (3 bars, a menu planner &amp; carb counter book, from their site) and I'm thinking about starting that on 4/1. I have too much regular food that I don't want to waste in the mean time, and that'll give me enough time to really research the diet. Has anyone had luck with it? Their brochure says that you can lose up to 15 lbs in two weeks. Seems like a lot, but I've lost 7 lbs in the last 8 months. With a diet + getting back to exercising, I think I'll see better results. Plus atkins doesn't seem like a real diet. The food choices are things I'd eat and know how to cook. I think it'd help with the bloat I experience too.

The thing I'm not looking forward to though is not drinking beer &amp; cocktails, though that's probably a contributor to my problems.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The thing I'm not looking forward to though is not drinking beer &amp; cocktails, though that's probably a contributor to my problems.


That is what I can't give up. I know it'd be good for my skin and my health in general, but NOPE NOPE NEVER GONNA HAPPEN.


----------



## amberlamps (Mar 26, 2012)

I think I could have a light beer for a snack on atkins since the net carb is 4.6g, but I don't know if any of the beer I drink is considered light.. and I guess in phases 2+ you get a bigger carb allowance.. but I like fruity drinks and a pina colada has 23.1 net carbs for 3.5 oz. (I wonder what the gigantic one I drank last night had in it!




) (The first phase only allows 25 net carbs a day!)


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think I could have a light beer for a snack on atkins since the net carb is 4.6g, but I don't know if any of the beer I drink is considered light.. and I guess in phases 2+ you get a bigger carb allowance.. but I like fruity drinks and a pina colada has 23.1 net carbs for 3.5 oz. (I wonder what the gigantic one I drank last night had in it!
> 
> ...



I'll be honest, I binge drink regularly, lol.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Mar 26, 2012)

Good for you Pancua! My boyfriend and I made New Years Resolutions to get healthier. I stopped eating fast food, which I was eating _every single day_ for lunch out of convenience. I haven't been in a drive-thru (except for an occasional Starbucks... which I was also consuming every single morning!!) since January 1st. I've lost 14 pounds so far and haven't really been working out much.

Now I might get Starbucks 2-3 times per month, and instead of an iced caramel macchiatto (330 calories) I will get a skinny cinnamon dolce iced latte (160 calories for a venti!) and it's just as delicious.


----------



## Pancua (Mar 26, 2012)

On May 15th 2005, I gave myself the ultimate birthday present; I had the lap band put in. My weight at the time of surgery was over 400 pounds. As of this moment, I am at 223. 

My goal has been to hit 200 and then see if I wanted to go further. I am not trying to hit some fantasy number (clothing wise or Dr wise), I'm going completely on how I feel and how I look. I remember being my happiest somwhere between 180 - 200 so I thought I would aim for the higher number as a goal. I've been yo-yoing between 217 - 223 for months now.

I want to get this done. I did not waste the last 6 years of my life to not hit a goal that is a mere 20 pounds away (give or take). 

It has finally gotten to the point where enough is enough, I have had it and now I am mad!


----------



## amberlamps (Mar 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> On May 15th 2005, I gave myself the ultimate birthday present; I had the lap band put in. My weight at the time of surgery was over 400 pounds. As of this moment, I am at 223.
> 
> ...


 Good for you!

I'm going on how I feel/look too, but the fact that I can't fit into 95% of the clothing in my closet really pisses me off (I gained like 35 lbs last year, mostly in a couple of months) and hopefully will be a better motivator.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Mar 26, 2012)

You can do it girl! Imagine how difficult it would be to run and exercise 6 years ago. 
 



> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> On May 15th 2005, I gave myself the ultimate birthday present; I had the lap band put in. My weight at the time of surgery was over 400 pounds. As of this moment, I am at 223.
> 
> ...


----------



## ladygrey (Mar 26, 2012)

Everyone has such awesome goals! You ladies are really, truly inspiring. 

I gained a TON of weight throughout undergrad. I was stressed and exhausted all the time, and it's so easy to just open a bag of potato chips or pop through a fast food joint when you don't really feel like cooking. Plus, I never made time to work out. Combine all that together, and you get someone who is 60 pounds heavier than they were in high school. My clothes don't fit very well, and buying something that is 3X in a women's size is pretty damn depressing. Time for a change!

I think I'm going to start by walking/slow jogging on the treadmill every other day, and then gradually bump up the intensity and amount over time. Diet wise, probably the best thing I can do now is drink a lot more water or herbal tea--I drink cola all the freakin' time, and it's soooo bad for you. I want to cut back the cola and sweet tea to once a week. Once I have that down, I'll make another change.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Plus, I just saw The Hunger Games, and the whole time I kept thinking to myself, "Oh my gosh. Oh my gosh. If I had to do this, I would totally be the first one to die."


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ladygrey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Plus, I just saw The Hunger Games, and the whole time I kept thinking to myself, "Oh my gosh. Oh my gosh. If I had to do this, I would totally be the first one to die."


lolol, I'd just ask someone to kill me quickly, to be honest, cause yeah...lol.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Mar 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ladygrey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Plus, I just saw The Hunger Games, and the whole time I kept thinking to myself, "Oh my gosh. Oh my gosh. If I had to do this, I would totally be the first one to die."



I'd run for the food :X


----------



## aleeeshuh (Mar 26, 2012)

I seriously can't run for the life of me! I workout at the gym every so often, but it's difficult for me to stay on track.

I found this video on youtube and thought I'd share it. It's such an inspirational story  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ladygrey (Mar 26, 2012)

Hahaha, yeeeeah. I'd ask them to make it quick lol. 
 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lolol, I'd just ask someone to kill me quickly, to be honest, cause yeah...lol.


----------



## amberlamps (Mar 26, 2012)

I went to the gym today. 30 minutes recumbent bike, 30 minutes weights, 30 minutes recumbent bike.. and then for dinner I gorged on lamb souvlaki.





I only need 20 more hours between now and 5/10 to get an A.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 27, 2012)

so do i! every weekend!!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pancua (Mar 27, 2012)

My goal for April 1 is to get hydration and stay hydrated. I tend to drink more soda and tea than actual water because I really do not like the taste of water (I can tastes the minerals and it comes across as metallic) so I have been experimenting with other hydration options. One of the most recent discoveries I made is coconut water (Viva CoCo). I've started stocking that for when I am in tournaments and I've noticed it really has started making a difference and it tastes good! Bonus!

So I am going to start stock piling that in the house and using it for my runs as well as tournaments.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> so do i! every weekend!!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



lol same, unless I'm sick I'm at the bar on Friday or Saturday, plus after softball games on Thursdays lol.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My goal for April 1 is to get hydration and stay hydrated. I tend to drink more soda and tea than actual water because I really do not like the taste of water (I can tastes the minerals and it comes across as metallic) so I have been experimenting with other hydration options. One of the most recent discoveries I made is coconut water (Viva CoCo). I've started stocking that for when I am in tournaments and I've noticed it really has started making a difference and it tastes good! Bonus!
> 
> So I am going to start stock piling that in the house and using it for my runs as well as tournaments.



My goal for the new year was to drink more water! I've done really well and my skin definitely proves it. I try to drink only water while I'm at work, but allow myself coffee/tea in the morning.


----------



## Stemarber (Mar 27, 2012)

Me too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but iced tea at night.



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> My goal for the new year was to drink more water! I've done really well and my skin definitely proves it. I try to drink only water while I'm at work, but allow myself coffee/tea in the morning.


----------



## aleeeshuh (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm sure this is a dumb question, but since I'm not much of a runner I don't really know where to start. I'm sooooooo out of shape. I workout at the gym SOMETIMES. I do an hour of cardio and usually burn about 600 calories. I usually do the elliptical for 30 minutes and treadmill (walking on an incline) for another 30. I'm get tired just by doing that! So I think if I run I'll freakin die! lol. Does anyone have any tips on how to start running?


----------



## amberlamps (Mar 27, 2012)

I made an appointment with a personal trainer (we get 3/semester free) to work on my stretching. I am super inflexible, it's rather embarrassing. Hopefully she'll give me some things to do at home.


----------



## amberlamps (Mar 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *aleeeshuh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm sure this is a dumb question, but since I'm not much of a runner I don't really know where to start. I'm sooooooo out of shape. I workout at the gym SOMETIMES. I do an hour of cardio and usually burn about 600 calories. I usually do the elliptical for 30 minutes and treadmill (walking on an incline) for another 30. I'm get tired just by doing that! So I think if I run I'll freakin die! lol. Does anyone have any tips on how to start running?


 Do the couch to 5k. I posted a link to some really good podcasts for it. You start walking for like 5 minutes, then 90 seconds, run for 90 seconds, walk, run, walk, run, walk, and then a cool down of 5 minutes IIRC.


----------



## aleeeshuh (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm listening to it right now. Thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Do you suggest this on top of my regular workout? Or should I just do this? Also, how many times a week should I do it?
 



> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do the couch to 5k. I posted a link to some really good podcasts for it. You start walking for like 5 minutes, then 90 seconds, run for 90 seconds, walk, run, walk, run, walk, and then a cool down of 5 minutes IIRC.


----------



## amberlamps (Mar 27, 2012)

I think they recommend doing each phase 3 times a week, every other day. That's what I did when I did the first week, only I did it for two weeks because I still sucked at running.

I'm going to eventually start doing C25K with my "regular" workouts, on the days I don't go in. I'm not sure that'll be too much but I'll give it a shot. Maybe I'll start that 4/1 as well.


----------



## TacomaGirl (Mar 27, 2012)

I bough a FitBit ( It's a pedometer brand) and I've lost ten pounds in the last three weeks. It's my new best friend. I sleep with it so that it can monitor my sleep patterns and I wear it all day so it can count my calories burned/ floors climbed. steps walked. It uploads wirelessly to the website where I can keep a daily journal, log what I ate for the day and see how I compare to what I did the day before. It also cost me about $100 which is just enough of a motivation to make me keep using it. I need something that keeps me honest with my eating habits. After a bad day at work comfort eating is my go to.


----------



## amberlamps (Mar 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TacomaGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I bough a FitBit ( It's a pedometer brand) and I've lost ten pounds in the last three weeks. It's my new best friend. I sleep with it so that it can monitor my sleep patterns and I wear it all day so it can count my calories burned/ floors climbed. steps walked. It uploads wirelessly to the website where I can keep a daily journal, log what I ate for the day and see how I compare to what I did the day before. It also cost me about $100 which is just enough of a motivation to make me keep using it. I need something that keeps me honest with my eating habits. After a bad day at work comfort eating is my go to.


Congratulations!! I'm going to have to look into FitBit, even if only for the sleep pattern monitoring.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TacomaGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I bough a FitBit ( It's a pedometer brand) and I've lost ten pounds in the last three weeks. It's my new best friend. I sleep with it so that it can monitor my sleep patterns and I wear it all day so it can count my calories burned/ floors climbed. steps walked. It uploads wirelessly to the website where I can keep a daily journal, log what I ate for the day and see how I compare to what I did the day before. It also cost me about $100 which is just enough of a motivation to make me keep using it. I need something that keeps me honest with my eating habits. After a bad day at work comfort eating is my go to.



That sounds really useful! Maybe I'll look into it after pay day.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Pancua (Mar 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My goal for April 1 is to get hydration and stay hydrated. I tend to drink more soda and tea than actual water because I really do not like the taste of water (I can tastes the minerals and it comes across as metallic) so I have been experimenting with other hydration options. One of the most recent discoveries I made is coconut water (Viva CoCo). I've started stocking that for when I am in tournaments and I've noticed it really has started making a difference and it tastes good! Bonus!
> 
> So I am going to start stock piling that in the house and using it for my runs as well as tournaments.



Did I mention the get healthy part? I was just diagnosed with strep.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## aleeeshuh (Mar 27, 2012)

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> oh no... sorry Pancua
 



> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Did I mention the get healthy part? I was just diagnosed with strep.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## amberlamps (Mar 27, 2012)

Pancua, I hope you have a speedy recovery.


----------



## Pancua (Mar 27, 2012)

thanks ladies.

It's not very hard for me to get strep. It's a good year if I only get it once and this is now twice in 3 months. The only difference this time was that I didn't wait 2 weeks to finally believe that it really was strep and not just a bad sore throat. (My usual MO)

Thankfully I caught it now so I should still be ready to go come April 1. It's just annoying as hell.


----------



## DreamWarrior (Mar 27, 2012)

Hi everyone!!  This is an awesome thread and I'd love to be part of it... only that, no one seems to be posting their exercises?  Am I missing something? 






Today is my off day and I have therapy scheduled for tonight, but tomorrow Im hiting pavement.  Hope to see some posts and progress here.

Pancua - sorry to hear that you're sick - I hope you feel better soon.

My S/O bought me a Garmin watch for my birthday a few years ago and next to the BodyBugg/SlimCoach/FitBit its the best thing to keep you on track... its pricey but if you wanna take your running and/or cycling serious, a good GPS watch is the way to go.  It monitors all of my runs, distance, elevation, heart rate, calories, etc.  Amazing!  I highly recommend it.

Good luck everyone!! Post soon, post often!


----------



## DreamWarrior (Mar 27, 2012)

Any chance it could be triggered by something?  Wow, twice in three months is harsh!!

 



> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> thanks ladies.
> 
> ...


----------



## amberlamps (Mar 27, 2012)

I think most of us are starting on 4/1.

Though I did go to the gym yesterday, and plan on going tomorrow and Friday. I usually do an hour of cardio divided by 30 minutes of weights.

And I just realized I have the FitBit Activity/Calorie tracker app on my iTunes.. I took it off my iPod though because I never used it, but maybe I'll put it back on.
 



> Originally Posted by *DreamWarrior* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi everyone!!  This is an awesome thread and I'd love to be part of it... only that, no one seems to be posting their exercises?  Am I missing something?
> 
> ...


----------



## DreamWarrior (Mar 27, 2012)

LOL! Yup - missed that part!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I think most of us are starting on 4/1.

Though I did go to the gym yesterday, and plan on going tomorrow and Friday. I usually do an hour of cardio divided by 30 minutes of weights.

And I just realized I have the FitBit Activity/Calorie tracker app on my iTunes.. I took it off my iPod though because I never used it, but maybe I'll put it back on.


----------



## DreamWarrior (Mar 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> And I just realized I have the FitBit Activity/Calorie tracker app on my iTunes.. I took it off my iPod though because I never used it, but maybe I'll put it back on.


 Absolutly!!  Every little bit helps! 

I carry around a daily planner for work and personal stuff, but found it too small to keep my food and excersize and calorie intake information so I started carring two planners.  It's a pain in the you-know-what... but I'm determined.  Plus I've decided that it makes me look important when I sit down for lunch and pull out two planners! LOL!!





Edited: Here's a pic of my two planners... granted, my diet and exersice one (left) has a few missed days depending on stress and energy levels, but I try to get everything written down on a daily basis.  Its not perfect... but it keeps me on track.


----------



## aleeeshuh (Mar 27, 2012)

Last time I worked out was last Wednesday! lol. It'll be a week tomorrow, so I better get up at 5:30am to jumpstart my workout AGAIN lol.

I'm starting tomorrow morning  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'll be sure to post if I actually workout. Tonight I'm DLing the podcasts Amberlamps posted so I can use that for tomorrows workout


----------



## Pancua (Mar 27, 2012)

Once we move (April 19th) I am going to start up the Wii fit again and Zumba. I was doing pretty good there for awhile and then when I got sick at the beginning of the year, it also fell by the way side.


----------



## amberlamps (Mar 27, 2012)

My mom loves Zumba! I tried it with her recently and I have no coordination. I felt more burn in my legs from that in shorter time than I do when I (infrequently) do pilates.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 27, 2012)

I LOVE zumba. I don't have the motiviation to do it by myself though and classes were starting to add up big time.


----------



## Pancua (Mar 27, 2012)

Quote: Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My mom loves Zumba! I tried it with her recently and I have no coordination. I felt more burn in my legs from that in shorter time than I do when I (infrequently) do pilates.
I love that burn! I need to work on my core a bit more as well so I'm hoping once I get settled in my routine, i can start throwing in pilates to mix it up.



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I LOVE zumba. I don't have the motiviation to do it by myself though and classes were starting to add up big time.


 I refuse to do classes. I look and feel like a bumbling idiot, no way I would do it in front of people!!


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I love that burn! I need to work on my core a bit more as well so I'm hoping once I get settled in my routine, i can start throwing in pilates to mix it up.
> ...



lol, its so much fun and everyone else is so into their routine they won't even notice you!


----------



## Pancua (Mar 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> lol, its so much fun and everyone else is so into their routine they won't even notice you!



That's okay,  I'll just stay at home.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Pancua (Mar 27, 2012)

I just joined over at Fitbit, if anyone else is on there, I'd love to link up! You can find me as Pancua.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## amberlamps (Mar 27, 2012)

I was afraid of taking classes, but finally took a stretch &amp; flex class. It was filled with mostly elderly ladies, and the one who sat next to me was  very helpful. I haven't been back though because the time slot doesn't fit with my schedule right now. (I go to the school's fitness center. They have a gym, and also free classes for those enrolled in their Fitness Program)


----------



## Pancua (Mar 27, 2012)

I'd love a stretching class, I think that would help me out quite a bit. The challenge is finding one that works with my schedule too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## amberlamps (Mar 27, 2012)

A lot of the stretches reminded me of yoga &amp; pilates. With the exception of one, which really stretched me out.

You lay on your back, and then with your legs up, you cross them (if you were sitting in a chair, it'd be how men cross their legs [side note, I usually cross my legs like that too] with your ankle on your knee) and then pull the bottom leg up to your chest.

That sounds confusing, but I found a picture of someone doing it.





I'm pretty sure that is the facial expression I was making too!

On second thought, I'm pretty sure I did this in a Yogalates (yoga/pilates hybrid) class I took with my sister-in-law. It's easier to go to classes with people you know, for me anyway.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> A lot of the stretches reminded me of yoga &amp; pilates. With the exception of one, which really stretched me out.
> 
> ...


lool I just tried to do that...pretty sure I sprained my back lmao.


----------



## amberlamps (Mar 27, 2012)

The last stretch we did in that stretch class was a pain in my legs! Literally. I kept getting cramps in them. I don't remember what it was though.


----------



## aleeeshuh (Mar 28, 2012)

Ok... so I lied. I did NOT workout this morning!! jajaja
 



> Originally Posted by *aleeeshuh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Last time I worked out was last Wednesday! lol. It'll be a week tomorrow, so I better get up at 5:30am to jumpstart my workout AGAIN lol.
> 
> I'm starting tomorrow morning  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'll be sure to post if I actually workout. Tonight I'm DLing the podcasts Amberlamps posted so I can use that for tomorrows workout


----------



## amberlamps (Mar 28, 2012)

I think I'm going to force myself to go today.


----------



## aleeeshuh (Mar 28, 2012)

if you force yourself today, i'll force myself tomorrow lol
 



> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think I'm going to force myself to go today.


----------



## DreamWarrior (Mar 28, 2012)

I ran up hill today at lunch, it was insane... I went with a coworker who does crossfit... yeah, she kicked my butt.

Good news: 3.8 miles... 408 calories burned! Yay!






Bad news:  I forgot my lunch and ate a Veggie Burrito... high in carbs, but otherwise a better option... then I ate a cookie.  Which, is NOT on the plan. LOL!  Oh well.


----------



## amberlamps (Mar 28, 2012)

Hmm. I might not go to the gym today. I won't have access to a vehicle until late, and well I'm making excuses.


----------



## ladygrey (Mar 28, 2012)

I went on a decently long walk last night (trying to break in my unused shoes before April 1st) and picked up some new sports bras since the cheapo ones I had weren't really doing their job at all. Also, this is day 2 without soda, so yay! Cutting back in that area hasn't been so bad.


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Mar 28, 2012)

I am so loving the motivation, ladies!  I need it.  I coincidentally began my first day of working out today, random, I know, on a Wednesday, but I've been procrastinating and I want to fit into my clothes nicely for summer and that means I have to do something about it now.  I think that this could be a great thing, knowing that I have a group that is going through the same thing I am and that I am semi-accountable to should give me a kick in the butt when I desperately need it.  It's just so easy to be lazy!  I'm also sick, fibromyalgia, so that makes it really hard for me.  Exercising = helps with fibromyalgia - fibromyalgia = makes exercising hard, it's a desperate cycle.  But one that I'm determined to break!  With your help.  We can do it.  Thanks for thinking up the idea, I'm definitely on board.  Let's go!


----------



## Miss19 (Mar 29, 2012)

Oh I am so glad that I have seen this thread, I can only run for 1 min and I really need to improve this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Pancua (Mar 29, 2012)

I'm really hoping I am in better health come April 1 so I can start my running program. If not, I may go out anyways and just do a fast walk. Something to get moving.

I've also looked into a Zumba class near my house and seriously thinking of joining for the summer. I'm terrified I am going to make an ass out of myself but you only live once right?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm really hoping I am in better health come April 1 so I can start my running program. If not, I may go out anyways and just do a fast walk. Something to get moving.
> 
> I've also looked into a Zumba class near my house and seriously thinking of joining for the summer. I'm terrified I am going to make an ass out of myself but you only live once right?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



you only live once and everyone else looks just as dumb! Its so fun!


----------



## DreamWarrior (Mar 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sweetiegirlll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm also sick, fibromyalgia, so that makes it really hard for me.  Exercising = helps with fibromyalgia - fibromyalgia = makes exercising hard, it's a desperate cycle.  But one that I'm determined to break!  With your help.  We can do it.  Thanks for thinking up the idea, I'm definitely on board.  Let's go!



My mom has fibromyalgia and she lifts small amounts of weights, walks, and does acupuncture - all of this or the combination of a few things has really helped her manage her pain.

Good luck and keep us posted on your daily progress.


----------



## DreamWarrior (Mar 29, 2012)

Im looking to start the Insanty program since I cant get to the gym at any time.  I figure it might give me the extra boost I need to shed the weight.

How's everyone doing today?

It's my off day, but I think I'll try and do abs tonight.


----------



## Pancua (Mar 29, 2012)

Thursdays my meal plan is great: 1 cup of fruit, 20 fl oz of water and then for lunch is another 20 oz of water with a bowl of egg drop soup.

It's every other day of the week that it gets hard cause I am at home and its so much easier to just not eat (a really bad habit I have) or run to Sonic/Whataburger. :/


----------



## amberlamps (Mar 29, 2012)

You should eat more protein for breakfast. I usually have a couple eggs or peanut butter. Lol, my doctor recommended that I put peanut butter on my waffles. Sounds weird, but it's really good.

I was eating greek yogurt for a while but eating the same thing over and over again leads to food burn out.

I walked around the mall for an hour today.. The mall opens at 9, so I figured Sephora would be open at 9 as well, but they didn't open until 10. I didn't feel like driving the 5 minutes home so I just walked alongside other mall walkers. That counts, right?


----------



## TacomaGirl (Mar 29, 2012)

Mall walking totally counts. I was at the Mall at 10:30 did My Sephora shopping and then waited around til 11:30 for a giveaway drawing at Sephora. I walked with the Mall Walkers while I was waiting for the drawing. I didn't win the giveaway prize but at least I got in some exercise.



> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You should eat more protein for breakfast. I usually have a couple eggs or peanut butter. Lol, my doctor recommended that I put peanut butter on my waffles. Sounds weird, but it's really good.
> 
> ...


----------



## amberlamps (Mar 29, 2012)

I have an appointment with a personal trainer tomorrow to go over stretching. I can't touch my toes. Heck, I can't even sit at a 90 degree angle with my legs straight on the floor! I'm ridiculously inflexible.


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Mar 29, 2012)

Aw, thanks for the encouragement.  It's great to know that someone understands what I'm going through.  I'd love to try acupuncture, I really think it could help, but our acupuncturist moved off the island.  Hoping for a new one to move in, that would be great.  The small weights thing is a great idea too, I'm a tiny bit afraid of bulking up, because I tend to bulk up and build big muscles in my arms, which along with being busty makes me look/feel even bulkier than I am.  But if I combine it with cardio, I think I should be okay.  I'm doing walking on my treadmill and going to incorporate Wii Fit and other Wii games, love the dancing ones!  I laugh my butt off at myself and do it with the curtains drawn.  I'd love to try a Zumba dvd, so that I can see just how hard or crazy it's going to be!  I also have the bad habit of just skipping eating because I'm not hungry, but I really think that throws my metabolism off and isn't good for me.  I'm trying to at least eat a banana, a protein shake or eggs in the morning.  Or even just a natural protein bar with oats.  Just something to start up the metabolism.  I think if I keep it up it can only do good things for me in the long run.  I'd love for it to help manage my pain.  You give me hope.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *DreamWarrior* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My mom has fibromyalgia and she lifts small amounts of weights, walks, and does acupuncture - all of this or the combination of a few things has really helped her manage her pain.
> 
> Good luck and keep us posted on your daily progress.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 29, 2012)

We're getting a gym membership. I don't run outdoors since I can't stand the sun (my kids joke that I'm a vampire).

BTW - this topic title always makes me think of this song...


----------



## Pancua (Mar 29, 2012)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

We're getting a gym membership. I don't run outdoors since I can't stand the sun (my kids joke that I'm a vampire).

BTW - this topic title always makes me think of this song...
I spent over $300 in the past 2 years on a gym membership that I used once, maybe twice. As much as I hate being outside, I can't be in a gym. I don't know what it is but it saps any motivation I have out. I just go early in the am or late in the evening (I do live in Texas after all, being outside mid day during the summer is suicide or crazy).


----------



## amoxirat (Mar 29, 2012)

I find that I actually really like working out in gyms- I just never have the time to get to one!

It's so much easier for me to work out at home.

Lately, I've been exercising right when I wake up in the morning.

It's difficult sometimes, but it's a good start to the day, and I can't make excuses later!


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Mar 30, 2012)

Yay, other vampires!  I feel so bad, because people are usually saying, "Oh, just go for a walk on the beach, I'd love to do that" and I'm thinking, "Yeah, but do you know how HOT it is on the beach?"  I know the point is to work up a sweat, but sunspots and feeling weak from the intensity of the sun isn't a motivator for me to get outside more and exercise, it'll just cause more excuses on my part.  I can't stand the sun, either, I'm always covered up.  I have an actual sun sensitivity but I always thought it was just me generally hating the intense sun and that is what made me avoid it.  As long as I can be in the shade, I love being outside on a sunny day.  But to exercise in it?  I suppose I could carry a parasol . . . . um, no.

Thanks a lot for sharing about the song stuck in your head.  It is now firmly lodged in mine.  It's so dang catchy!  Almost as bad as "It's A Small World".


----------



## Pancua (Mar 30, 2012)

There are always the malls, those are great for working out especially if they have stairs.


----------



## amberlamps (Mar 30, 2012)

I went to my trainer appointment today. She showed me all these cool stretches, and then did some "partner stretches" with me. I died. Then I did some cardio and baby weights.

I left my paper she wrote the stretches on in my folder though. I might go get it tonight or tomorrow. If I go tomorrow, I'll do more cardio at least.


----------



## Pancua (Mar 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I went to my trainer appointment today. She showed me all these cool stretches, and then did some "partner stretches" with me. I died. Then I did some cardio and baby weights.
> 
> I left my paper she wrote the stretches on in my folder though. I might go get it tonight or tomorrow. *When* I go tomorrow, I'll do more cardio at least.



Fixed that for you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ladygrey (Mar 30, 2012)

ME TOO. I have a yoga video that's called 'yoga for inflexible people' that I bought after I went to a real yoga class and could barely do any of the stuff because I need to work on my stretching. After I bought it, it's been sitting on my shelf ever since. Guess it's time to dust it off lol!



> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have an appointment with a personal trainer tomorrow to go over stretching. I can't touch my toes. Heck, I can't even sit at a 90 degree angle with my legs straight on the floor! I'm ridiculously inflexible.


----------



## aleeeshuh (Mar 31, 2012)

i vow to start Couch to 5k on Monday, who's with me????!!!!


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *aleeeshuh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i vow to start Couch to 5k on Monday, who's with me????!!!!



I say this every monday. I think I need to do it after work instead of trying to do it at 6 AM.


----------



## amberlamps (Mar 31, 2012)

I went today, for an hour. Did 30 minutes on a recumbent bike, 8 miles. Then I did some weights, not all of the ones I should do though because I'm lazy. Then  I walked like 1/2 a mile on their track.

I walked around the farmer's market this morning too, but I ate a lot of samples there so it doesn't count.


----------



## Pancua (Mar 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I went today, for an hour. Did 30 minutes on a recumbent bike, 8 miles. Then I did some weights, not all of the ones I should do though because I'm lazy. Then  I walked like 1/2 a mile on their track.
> 
> I walked around the farmer's market this morning too, but I ate a lot of samples there so it doesn't count.


Depends on what the samples were. Were they sweets? Veggies?


----------



## ladygrey (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm with you! Well, technically I'll be starting Tuesday since MWF are weightlifting days for me, but I'm with ya! We can do this!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *aleeeshuh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i vow to start Couch to 5k on Monday, who's with me????!!!!


----------



## aleeeshuh (Mar 31, 2012)

yay!!!! we have to keep each other updated  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> deal?!

 



> Originally Posted by *ladygrey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm with you! Well, technically I'll be starting Tuesday since MWF are weightlifting days for me, but I'm with ya! We can do this!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />




yeah some people like working out after work. it's hard for me to find motivation after a long day at work.

 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I say this every monday. I think I need to do it after work instead of trying to do it at 6 AM.


----------



## ladygrey (Apr 1, 2012)

Deal!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I think I'm going to do all of my workouts in the evenings...I'm tired, but I know there is no freakin' way that I will be getting up early lol. 
 



> Originally Posted by *aleeeshuh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yay!!!! we have to keep each other updated  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> deal?!
> 
> ...


----------



## Pancua (Apr 1, 2012)

Is anyone here using FitBit or MyFitnessPal?


----------



## aleeeshuh (Apr 1, 2012)

i've used my fitnesspal before. it's super useful


----------



## Pancua (Apr 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *aleeeshuh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i've used my fitnesspal before. it's super useful


I'm really getting to like it, I can't wait for my fitbit to get here so I can start using it.


----------



## Pancua (Apr 1, 2012)

Fitness Goal for  April: I have one small bottle of Dr Pepper in the fridge as I am writing this. After I drink that, there will be no sodas for the month of April.

The downside is I can't go too crazy cause I have to go in for a fitting on the dress for my cruise in 3 weeks. Once that is done, I can't really loose too much more weight, the dress is a strapless and I do not want any wardrobe malfunctions!


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 1, 2012)

Alright I just downloaded the week one c25k podcast someone linked to earlier. Tomorrow after work, at 6 PM I am starting c25k. I will do it m/w/f, at  6 PM, and Thursday is softball. 

I thought it would be a pain to do it on friday's since I like to go out, but I think it will be a good idea to do it so that I don't start drinking at 6 PM lmao.


----------



## amberlamps (Apr 1, 2012)

Cookies, breads, cheeses.  I found a really good cheese, the lady said it was ricotta but it tastes sooooooo good so I bought some. I had some for lunch on celery.
 



> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pancua (Apr 1, 2012)

I'm done with the excuses, I am going for a run! Back in 30!


----------



## amberlamps (Apr 1, 2012)

have fun!


----------



## ladygrey (Apr 1, 2012)

Have fun!!

It looks like my runs are going to be limited to the treadmill, for awhile at least. Straight thunderstorms for the next week! :/
 



> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm done with the excuses, I am going for a run! Back in 30!


----------



## Pancua (Apr 1, 2012)

Distance: 1.48 miles at 15:53 a mile. Not great, ended up having to walk more than run since I'm not 100% just yet but I'll take it.


----------



## aleeeshuh (Apr 2, 2012)

good job!!!
 



> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Distance: 1.48 miles at 15:53 a mile. Not great, ended up having to walk more than run since I'm not 100% just yet but I'll take it.


----------



## aleeeshuh (Apr 2, 2012)

Started week 1 of C25K. When he mentioned that I shouldn't be out of breath, I was DEFINITELY out of breath lol. That's how out of shape I am. I didn't think it would be that bad, but it was a challenge for me. I took a two minute break at one point because I felt like giving up. Surprisingly, I was able to complete it tho  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Next workout will be on Wednesday at 6:30am. 

Anyone else have workout updates?


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *aleeeshuh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Started week 1 of C25K. When he mentioned that I shouldn't be out of breath, I was DEFINITELY out of breath lol. That's how out of shape I am. I didn't think it would be that bad, but it was a challenge for me. I took a two minute break at one point because I felt like giving up. Surprisingly, I was able to complete it tho  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Next workout will be on Wednesday at 6:30am.
> 
> Anyone else have workout updates?



I'm starting as soon as I get home. I just convinced my boss to do c25k with me, so now I will also have some real life support too.


----------



## icecreamofwheat (Apr 2, 2012)

oh gawd I almost died. but I feel pretty good now after a long shower and gulping down my body weight in water XD

if anyone's interested in a hip hop playlist, I found this one today right before I went out to do my first run:

http://www.kissmyblackass.org/podcasts/

She has playlists for C25K and 5K to 10K. When you click on either of those, you'll be able to see the list of songs for every playlist.  &lt;--- my face when I saw that the first song was TI's Big Shit Poppin. lmao. but there's a good mix of 2000's songs. she tries to make it like Ullrey's and tells you when to switch from walking to running. but her voice is really low compared to the songs so that was a bit confusing at first. but she's not telling you anything complicated so it's nbd.


----------



## aleeeshuh (Apr 2, 2012)

THANK YOU FOR THIS!!! I'm gonna DL this for Wednesday's session
 



> Originally Posted by *icecreamofwheat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> oh gawd I almost died. but I feel pretty good now after a long shower and gulping down my body weight in water XD
> 
> ...


----------



## amberlamps (Apr 2, 2012)

I need to stop drinking so many calories. It's hard though, since I like juice, rum, (and juice AND rum) and beer.


----------



## Pancua (Apr 2, 2012)

Thanks for the link!


----------



## DreamWarrior (Apr 3, 2012)

AWESOME!!

 



> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Distance: 1.48 miles at 15:53 a mile. Not great, ended up having to walk more than run since I'm not 100% just yet but I'll take it.


----------



## DreamWarrior (Apr 3, 2012)

Running can coincide with your weight training... the C25K is a great program to do regardless of what ever training you're doing in addition.

Stick to your schedule, but dont think that just because it's Monday you cant fit in a light run.  But, dont burn out either and do a full out run on a heavy lift day!





 



> Originally Posted by *ladygrey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm with you! Well, technically I'll be starting Tuesday since MWF are weightlifting days for me, but I'm with ya! We can do this!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ladygrey (Apr 3, 2012)

Everyday that I lift is typically pretty heavy, but going for some walking/jogging on the off days has really helped me loosen up!! 
 



> Originally Posted by *DreamWarrior* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Running can coincide with your weight training... the C25K is a great program to do regardless of what ever training you're doing in addition.
> 
> Stick to your schedule, but dont think that just because it's Monday you cant fit in a light run.  But, dont burn out either and do a full out run on a heavy lift day!


----------



## DreamWarrior (Apr 3, 2012)

Hey Everyone!

If you're looking for a neat opportunity to test out your resolve I suggest signing up for a race.

5K's are a great opporuniy to meet other runners in your community, check out new trends, local vendors, and the best ever advantage of signing up is the opportunity to pick up running and walking tips!! 

Dont be afraid that you're not "fit" enough, most organized races are prepared to handle the fastest to slowest runners and even accomodate walkers.  SO, no mater your size or skill, signing up for a 5k will benefit and motivate you.  For all the negative things you can think of and all the excuses you can make, I promise you that once you've crossed over that finish line you will be soo happy and proud that you'll be officially ready to take it to the next level.  Whether its to become faster or to finish the race without stopping, whatever it is - a 5k is extremely motivating!

For those of you who like to dress up, run, and drink beer - I offer you Warrior Dash...



  Also for any fitness level, this 5k is full of fun obstacles.  You WILL walk at some point, but you will also climb, tred, crawl and jump your way to the finish.  With this race you wont cry or care about how fast you did it, you'll just laugh. 

If you do sign up for something, post it here!!  Lets keep each other motivated and be our biggest fans/supporters.


----------



## DreamWarrior (Apr 3, 2012)

BTW  - My first race will be on 29 April...

5k, I average 11 minute miles... no big woop, but my goal for this race is to run without stopping!





http://lincolntunnelchallenge.sonj.org/


----------



## Pancua (Apr 3, 2012)

So many of my friends are signing up for races, they are really excited for it. And of course, they all want me to join but races are just not my thing but I am going to at least cheer on my friends.

The main reason I am running is to improve my cardiovascular health in weather so it can improve my fighting during tournaments in the Texas summers. I've already noticed a dramatic increase in my fighting power just in the little bit I have been doing and I love it!


----------



## ladygrey (Apr 3, 2012)

Great suggestion! I think I'm going to sign up me and the hubby for a race pretty soon. It'll probably be sometime in May so that I don't have the stress of school hanging over me. Off to check out upcoming 5Ks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *DreamWarrior* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey Everyone!
> 
> ...


----------



## amberlamps (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm not doing Atkins. The risks (ketosis) outweigh the benefits. Plus I love bread so much. And cheese. And pasta......


----------



## ladygrey (Apr 3, 2012)

Ughhh, I could NOT survive on a low-carb diet! I love bread way too much. I'm going to be slightly cutting back carbs, but there is no freakin' way I will ever eliminate them. Plus, from what I understand, Atkins can cause you to have a pretty rank stench once you enter the ketosis stage and you start making ketone bodies. I remember my mom saying that when Atkins was really, really big, it wasn't uncommon to be around lots of people that had some foul, sickly odor coming from them!
 



> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm not doing Atkins. The risks (ketosis) outweigh the benefits. Plus I love bread so much. And cheese. And pasta......


----------



## DreamWarrior (Apr 3, 2012)

Fighting?  Oh, please do tell!!
 



> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So many of my friends are signing up for races, they are really excited for it. And of course, they all want me to join but races are just not my thing but I am going to at least cheer on my friends.
> 
> The main reason I am running is to improve my cardiovascular health in weather so it can improve my fighting during tournaments in the Texas summers. I've already noticed a dramatic increase in my fighting power just in the little bit I have been doing and I love it!


----------



## DreamWarrior (Apr 3, 2012)

LMAO @ Atkins

Im on low carb - have been for many years, but a very different program.  I can honestly say I dont stink (excpet for when I run) Hahahahaha.






Lo carb done right is fine and you realize just how addicting carbs can be.  I've lost 50 lbs, gained 20 back when I got injured in sports and I'm on the mend now that I can run again.  But everyone is different, ask me 3 years ago about lo carb and I would have bashed it too.  I guess the old addage goes "Never say never."


----------



## DreamWarrior (Apr 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ladygrey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Everyday that I lift is typically pretty heavy, but going for some walking/jogging on the off days has really helped me loosen up!!



What program are you following?  Lifting heavy at every session sounds like a 3-2-1 plan... let me know... I'm curious.  Thanks.


----------



## Pancua (Apr 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DreamWarrior* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Fighting?  Oh, please do tell!!



I fence.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Have been doing it for a couple years now. I love it.


----------



## amberlamps (Apr 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DreamWarrior* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LMAO @ Atkins
> 
> ...



Did you undergo ketosis??

I'm sure I'd lose the weight I want to if I'd stop eating takeout and start going to the gym more, and/or doing outdoor exercise.


----------



## ladygrey (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm doing a program called starting strength by Mark Rippetoe. I've been lifting for almost a year now, and technically I'm still at the beginner level because I'm able to make gains and add weight every time I lift--this is the phase to be in, because once I exit it, I won't be able to increase my lifting weights as quickly as I am now ever again. 
 



> Originally Posted by *DreamWarrior* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What program are you following?  Lifting heavy at every session sounds like a 3-2-1 plan... let me know... I'm curious.  Thanks.


----------



## DreamWarrior (Apr 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The first time I did the program yes (when I lost 50lbs), but this time around Im doing the program on my own so I am not in Ketosis but following the program as if I was already in ketosis, which works out too because I cut my calories by cutting out alot of junk food, carbs, breads, etc. and really just eating very healthy (mostly organic).  I've also noticed that I am less bloated just by cutting out the carbs.  Dont get me wrong tho, I have "cheated" when the situation calls for it... cake at birthday parties, wine @ dinners out, etc.  But I follow the plan 90% and its working.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *ladygrey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm doing a program called starting strength by Mark Rippetoe. I've been lifting for almost a year now, and technically I'm still at the beginner level because I'm able to make gains and add weight every time I lift--this is the phase to be in, because once I exit it, I won't be able to increase my lifting weights as quickly as I am now ever again. 


I've never heard of it! Cool! Im gonna have to check it out! Thanks!  Im always looking for new programs. hehehehehe.


----------



## amberlamps (Apr 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DreamWarrior* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DreamWarrior (Apr 3, 2012)

Well, I cant speak for Atkins cause I went on a doctor supervised program (which of course makes it that much more expensive).  I had an EKG done and blood work and I got cleared (no health issues) so that I can go on the program.

It was all protein for one week with a limited amount of calories and NO sugar or CARBS what-so-ever.  It was hard, but the worst thing that happened to me was a sever headache on day 3.  I checked with other members on the diet plan and called the docs office and they said it was normal - think of it as a detox period.  I had to drink lots of water and take vitamin supplements. 

The one headache day was the worst thing that happened in the entire course of the ketosis.  Once you hit ketosis you have to check for it every few days and make sure you stay within its levels, the lowest being trace.  But I ate protein, veggies, some starches and I was never to the point of starvation.  I lost the craving for carbs and even to this day - I don't DESIRE pasta like I used to... or for that matter, rice or bread too.

I no longer knock lo carb since I went thru it and actually saw results.  The best results of all my diets.  When I gained back the weight is was more because of depression due to my injuries and my solace was chocolate... I ate lots of it.  But, overall I maintained good eating habits, I just happened to drizzled chocolate over everything. lol.

The support group I was with was Three Fat Chicks (google it) - they have a section for Atkins if you want to join there and start asking questions about the plan and the type of side effects they feel.


----------



## ladygrey (Apr 3, 2012)

Awesome! It's a really fun program, and I'll admit...I really enjoy going into a gym and lifting more weight than all the bros around. PM me if you have any questions about it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *DreamWarrior* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've never heard of it! Cool! Im gonna have to check it out! Thanks!  Im always looking for new programs. hehehehehe.


----------



## icecreamofwheat (Apr 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *aleeeshuh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> THANK YOU FOR THIS!!! I'm gonna DL this for Wednesday's session


 no prob! it was the first time I ever ran w/ music and it def did help me focus my attention away from the pain  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *DreamWarrior* /img/forum/go_quote.gif For those of you who like to dress up, run, and drink beer - I offer you Warrior Dash...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


umm that looks SO RIDICULOUSLY FUN. unfortunately the one I'm closest to is at least 3.5 hours away and can't get to it this year, but I'm definitely putting this on my calendar for next year!

http://warriordash.com/index.php



> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I fence.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Have been doing it for a couple years now. I love it.


 I'm not gonna lie, the first thing that popped into my head when I read this was the seen in Parent Trap XD Lindsay Lohan was so adorable.


----------



## aleeeshuh (Apr 4, 2012)

Tomorrow morning will be Day 2 of Week 1. Kinda dreading it. Definitely not looking forward to feeling the pain


----------



## ladygrey (Apr 4, 2012)

Neither am I. I had to run to catch a bus today, and oh my gosh...it was just awful with lots of sweatiness and heavy breathing. I ought to be ashamed of myself lol. 
 



> Originally Posted by *aleeeshuh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Tomorrow morning will be Day 2 of Week 1. Kinda dreading it. Definitely not looking forward to feeling the pain


----------



## aleeeshuh (Apr 4, 2012)

hahaha... I am the same exact way. After that first minute of running on the C25K podcast I was huffing and puffing hahaha. i felt like people could hear me breathe
 



> Originally Posted by *ladygrey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Neither am I. I had to run to catch a bus today, and oh my gosh...it was just awful with lots of sweatiness and heavy breathing. I ought to be ashamed of myself lol.


----------



## Pancua (Apr 4, 2012)

I've broken through my barrier! I am now at 217!! Yay!! 17 more pounds to go!


----------



## DreamWarrior (Apr 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've broken through my barrier! I am now at 217!! Yay!! 17 more pounds to go!






 Awesome!!! Congratulations!!


----------



## DreamWarrior (Apr 4, 2012)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *ladygrey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Awesome! It's a really fun program, and I'll admit...I really enjoy going into a gym and lifting more weight than all the bros around. PM me if you have any questions about it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 
Cool thanks!
 

Quote:

Originally Posted by *icecreamofwheat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

umm that looks SO RIDICULOUSLY FUN. unfortunately the one I'm closest to is at least 3.5 hours away and can't get to it this year, but I'm definitely putting this on my calendar for next year!

http://warriordash.com/index.php

I'm not gonna lie, the first thing that popped into my head when I read this was the seen in Parent Trap XD Lindsay Lohan was so adorable.
 
Awesome!! I ran this twice so far and will defo do one again this year! They are a ton of fun!! Especially this brand - there are other's out there, but they're a little more "serious" and intimidating.  This one is all about fun.

Fencing!! LOL!! I thought the same thing (Parent Trap) - Thants really cool Pancua!!


----------



## Pancua (Apr 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *aleeeshuh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Tomorrow morning will be Day 2 of Week 1. Kinda dreading it. Definitely not looking forward to feeling the pain



If you feel like you are not ready, you can repeat the week. Don't push yourself too hard. The idea is get healthy, not get broken.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Pancua (Apr 4, 2012)

> Fencing!! LOL!! I thought the same thing (Parent Trap) - Thants really cool Pancua!!



Thanks! My camping trip a couple weeks back was where I picked up my new sword and dagger set, custom made for me. They feel so awesome, both of them combined weight less than my old sword so no more tearing up my shoulders. I'm pretty excited to be working with them so it keeps me out there.


----------



## aleeeshuh (Apr 4, 2012)

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've broken through my barrier! I am now at 217!! Yay!! 17 more pounds to go!


----------



## aleeeshuh (Apr 4, 2012)

I just got back from the gym and I'm really disappointed with myself. I wasn't able to complete the entire workout. Ahhhh.... Tomorrow I have to go back and try harder to complete it. I usually drink coffee before my workout, but today I didn't. Do you think that has something to do with it??? I AM SOOOOOOOOOOO OUT OF SHAPE! I couldn't even complete 8 intervals of running for 1 minute, then walking for 90 secs.

If I'm still feeling like this by the end of the week, I may have to repeat Week 1. Thanks for the suggestion



> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> If you feel like you are not ready, you can repeat the week. Don't push yourself too hard. The idea is get healthy, not get broken.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ladygrey (Apr 4, 2012)

Congrats Pancua, that's awesome!!!!


----------



## DreamWarrior (Apr 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> If you feel like you are not ready, you can repeat the week. Don't push yourself too hard. The idea is get healthy, not get broken.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Great advice... I like the quote... " The idea is get healthy, not get broken "


----------



## ladygrey (Apr 4, 2012)

It'll take lots of time and hard work, but we can do this! I'm super out of shape too, but I know that all the pain and hard work will pay off in the end.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *aleeeshuh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got back from the gym and I'm really disappointed with myself. I wasn't able to complete the entire workout. Ahhhh.... Tomorrow I have to go back and try harder to complete it. I usually drink coffee before my workout, but today I didn't. Do you think that has something to do with it??? I AM SOOOOOOOOOOO OUT OF SHAPE! I couldn't even complete 8 intervals of running for 1 minute, then walking for 90 secs.
> 
> If I'm still feeling like this by the end of the week, I may have to repeat Week 1. Thanks for the suggestion


----------



## amberlamps (Apr 4, 2012)

A pair of shorts that were too big last summer fit me perfectly now.



And I realized I look terrible in shorts today. I'm going to the gym later today, but I might re-start C25K today too.

The good news is I haven't bought any cookies/candy in quite some time now and I think my sweet tooth died.


----------



## aleeeshuh (Apr 4, 2012)

i know. i'm already imagining the results. if i'm able to complete the 9 week program I'm going to treat myself to ziplining and a go camera. crossing my fingers that i'll stick with it!
 



> Originally Posted by *ladygrey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It'll take lots of time and hard work, but we can do this! I'm super out of shape too, but I know that all the pain and hard work will pay off in the end.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Pancua (Apr 4, 2012)

With working out, one thing I remember a trainer telling me quite some time ago is the first day is going to be great! The next week, no so much, and that is because you are sore, the muscles are going to fatigue much quicker UNTIL they get used to it and then you will start surpassing your original benchmark. The trick is to keep going, push yourself just one more step each time and before you know it, you'll be setting new goals.

My first jog was fantastic! I did a mile and then some in 16 mins give or take. My next job I barely finished a mile and it took 22 mins. All because my legs were "Yeah, FU witch!" but I made myself do a very brisk walk at the very least.

Keep at it! You can do this!


----------



## aleeeshuh (Apr 4, 2012)

i'm loving the support and advice from everyone. it's seriously helping me through my day!!!! love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pancua (Apr 4, 2012)

Very good article on food myths

http://www.livestrong.com/blog/the-5-most-dangerous-food-myths/


----------



## amberlamps (Apr 4, 2012)

I always think the first day sucks, because I'm not used to all the work.. and that's why I'm always re-starting.


----------



## Pancua (Apr 4, 2012)

So here is my biggest relationship with food confession. 

I can tear through a pint of ice cream like there is no tomorrow and it was not unusual for me to do this 2 - 3 times a week. I've have made myself not have any ice cream at all this week until tonight and then I made myself break out the measuring spoons and put a single serving size in a small cup.

Ice cream is seriously my weakest link.


----------



## Pancua (Apr 4, 2012)

Another confession: I just realized it's been 2.5 weeks since I've had a cigarette much less a desire to have a smoke. It really has become something I only do when under quite a bit of stress. So yay for not only not having a smoke but not really needing one apparently!


----------



## Pancua (Apr 5, 2012)

Finished my C25k Week 1 Day 2 run. Managed to get a little further this time around before time ran out. Woot!


----------



## aleeeshuh (Apr 5, 2012)

Congrats  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I didn't go this morning, but tomorrow I shall!!!! I wanna get healthy not broken, right?





 



> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Finished my C25k Week 1 Day 2 run. Managed to get a little further this time around before time ran out. Woot!


----------



## Pancua (Apr 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *aleeeshuh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Congrats  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I didn't go this morning, but tomorrow I shall!!!! I wanna get healthy not broken, right?


 Exactly! I am going to do day 2 over again tomorrow. I don't feel like I am ready yet to move on so I will keep repeating until I feel more confidant.


----------



## amberlamps (Apr 5, 2012)

I went to the gym today for a little over 90 minutes. I did my regular routine, but actually finished 2 sets of the weight routine I do. I found out I only have 19 hours clocked in. I need to clock 16 more hours, and do the fitness post-assessment to get an A.

I still need to do my stretches for today, but right now I am eating a nice lunch of veggies and cheese because I am starving. I'll probably have more food in a couple hours because I have a bio exam tonight, followed by a lab, which usually takes a long time.


----------



## Pancua (Apr 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I went to the gym today for a little over 90 minutes. I did my regular routine, but actually finished 2 sets of the weight routine I do. I found out I only have 19 hours clocked in. I need to clock 16 more hours, and do the fitness post-assessment to get an A.
> 
> I still need to do my stretches for today, but right now I am eating a nice lunch of veggies and cheese because I am starving. I'll probably have more food in a couple hours because I have a bio exam tonight, followed by a lab, which usually takes a long time.


Good job and good luck on your exam!


----------



## randerso (Apr 6, 2012)

You guys are so inspiring, I want to join in!

I am a yoga addict. Are there any other yogis out there? I've lost 20 lbs and kept it off over the last year, and I credit yoga 100% for that. I'd love to lose 5 more but those last pounds are TOUGH! To do that, I think I need to actually ... run. Running and I are not friends. I keep starting and then falling off the bandwagon. I'm going to at least recommit to my power walks every day at lunch.

This week I only did 2 yoga classes (Wednesday and Thursday) since I've been recovering from my wisdom teeth removal. Typically I do 3-4 classes a week, at least two of them being power yoga or very aerobic. It's easy because I love yoga so much. Some feel that yoga isn't "enough" to be a complete workout. But I once read that the best workout plan is the one that you'll stick to, and that's what yoga is for me! I highly recommend it to all of you to supplement your workouts.


----------



## Pancua (Apr 6, 2012)

I really want to try doing some yoga classes, right now all I have is my Wii.


----------



## amberlamps (Apr 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Good job and good luck on your exam!



Pretty sure I bombed it. But hopefully I'll get a better score on it than I did on the first exam.. and now I'm going to have to work pretty hard to study for the final (which covers the next section and a little bit of what we've gone over so far). I have 7 papers to write by the week of the 16th... I should stop procrastinating. A few of them will be really easy, but one of the ones for bio is supposed to be pretty difficult, according to the professor. I do have jury duty on the 9th though so if they don't dismiss me the night before (which they have NEVER done in the 4-5 times I've been summoned) I'll get a lot of stuff done then.


----------



## amberlamps (Apr 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really want to try doing some yoga classes, right now all I have is my Wii.



You should! Or get some DVDs with Rodney Yee. It's relaxing.


----------



## Pancua (Apr 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> You should! Or get some DVDs with Rodney Yee. It's relaxing.



My main concern is if I am doing it right. Having never taken yoga from a "pro", I'm just guessing if I am doing it right.


----------



## DreamWarrior (Apr 6, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

You all sound like you're doing great!! Keep up the awesomeness!!

I'd love to start Yoga, but dont know how?  Do you recommend Rodney Yee for a first timer??

Totally new to Yoga, I hear soo many benefits I figure I might as well try, right?


----------



## amberlamps (Apr 6, 2012)

The first time I ever did yoga was with a Rodney Yee dvd. It came with my mat, of course, but he makes it pretty easy to follow along.

I also have a Maya Yoga &amp; Pilates dvd set. It has 4 dvds and on the beginner ones (haven't tried the intermediate ones) they have different people doing different adaptations of the poses so you can do it correctly for your body and limitations. I really like the beginner pilates dvd that came with this set.


----------



## Pancua (Apr 7, 2012)

I wore one of my new dresses today and I am still in shock at how much my body has changed just in the last month. I felt awesome and, dare I say, I actually felt somewhat pretty for once. 

It was a great day.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## icecreamofwheat (Apr 7, 2012)

so... I've been avoiding this thread for the past 3 days. lol.

after starting c25k on Monday, I didn't do my week 1 runs on Wed &amp; Fri like I planned to. but today I went on a 2-hr jog/walk w/ my friend who's much more of a runner than I am and got my butt kicked a little so I don't feel as bad as if I didn't do anything.

Anyway the whole point of me starting the C25k wasn't to just run a 5k. It was to strengthen my will power and stick to a schedule. So far I've faaaailed big time. ugh. here's to a better week 2!


----------



## Pancua (Apr 7, 2012)

Don't think of it as pass/fail, just think of it as progress. 

You didn't do anything last week, so now your goal is to do it once this week. And then maybe twice the week after. Baby steps and rework the negative self talk!


----------



## icecreamofwheat (Apr 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Don't think of it as pass/fail, just think of it as progress.
> 
> You didn't do anything last week, so now your goal is to do it once this week. And then maybe twice the week after. Baby steps and rework the negative self talk!


also need to work on more positive thinking during the next 8 weeks! lol.

I think I kind of do the same thing many unsuccessful dieters say they do. attempt something, (like stick to this many calories, or in my case do this many workouts/week) and don't do it completely right the first time, and give up b/c I feel like I already failed w/ that half-assed attempt (then go back to eating an extra row of cookies, or not doing any exercise at all x_x &lt;--both of which I've done lol). I need to keep telling myself it's a gradual process.


----------



## icecreamofwheat (Apr 8, 2012)

Saturday 4/8/12 - 40 min brisk walk for a bit more than 2 miles  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Pancua (Apr 8, 2012)

Today has been such a hectic day!

I knew the afternoon evening was going to be really busy so I allowed myself to be really lazy until around noon. (according to my fitbit, I didn't even hit 500 steps before noon). Then I had fighter practice from 1 - 4 followed by dance practice from 5 - 8 with dinner in between. After all that, the total amount of steps taken today so far is 8674 and my is far from over.

Whew! I am so glad I got the FitBit, it has really helped me rethink how I do things in my life and gets me moving. All in all, today has been such a great day!


----------



## ladygrey (Apr 8, 2012)

It sounds like everyone has been doing awesome! I'm going to be doing a restart tomorrow. I've been out of town visiting family for the past four days, so unfortunately, I haven't had a chance to lift or run. Back on it tomorrow!!

Also, el hubs and I decided to make a few changes to our diets:

1. Instead of buying cookies and candies, we'll buy fruit. We've always had a problem with fruit rotting on us in the past, so we're just going to buy a small amount when we do. When we eat that up, then we'll buy more.

2. Once the 12 pack of Cheerwine in our fridge is finished up, no more soda! We only have 3 or 4 more cans in there, so we'll be done with it pretty soon.


----------



## Its Only Nicole (Apr 8, 2012)

Argh.  I have tried this like 3x so far lmfao...  to post this.

In Sept I got tired of being overweight so I started walking to work.. and watching what I ate.. then walking home from work as well.  After a few months, I threw running in there.. but I hurt my foot.. then got sick.. so I had to take a month and a half off..

Now I don't care what I eat but am still walking to and from work.  I'm pretty happy with that as long as I exercise daily.

I would post pictures.. but apparently this site hates me.. even though I uploaded them.. I can't get them to post.


----------



## Its Only Nicole (Apr 8, 2012)




----------



## aleeeshuh (Apr 9, 2012)

i have not being doing awesome. i keep telling myself im going to continue the c25k, but the last time was last wednesday! 

i'm going to kick this week off right and do week 1 of c25k tomorrow. good luck to everyone who is starting tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Pancua (Apr 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *aleeeshuh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i have not being doing awesome. i keep telling myself im going to continue the c25k, but the last time was last wednesday!
> 
> i'm going to kick this week off right and do week 1 of c25k tomorrow. good luck to everyone who is starting tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Hang in there, you can do it!  Just remember, Rome wasn't built in a day either.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> One day at a time, chica.


----------



## Pancua (Apr 9, 2012)

I did something crazy this weekend. I bought dresses! I can probably count on both hands and still have fingers left over on how many times I have worn a dress. I just never felt comfortable in them and after awhile, I had gotten so big that the only real option were moomoos and I refuse to wear those.

But the ones I bought this weekend were not only a size smaller than I usually wear but they made me feel great, which I think is even more important.


----------



## Its Only Nicole (Apr 9, 2012)

Oooh that dress looks lovely on you!


----------



## ladygrey (Apr 9, 2012)

Ladies, you guys look great!! Lookin' real, real good.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And Pancua...where did you get that dress? It is adorable!


----------



## Pancua (Apr 9, 2012)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Its Only Nicole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Oooh that dress looks lovely on you!
Thanks! I love this dress.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *ladygrey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ladies, you guys look great!! Lookin' real, real good.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> And Pancua...where did you get that dress? It is adorable!


 I got it at JCPenny! I go there every Friday afternoon after work and spend a couple hours browsing. Sometimes I find stuff, some times I do. This was a great find! I found a couple others too that I can hardly wait to wear.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DreamWarrior (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi Ladies!!!  Happy Monday!

@Nicole - OMG! GIRL!!! Where have you BEEN!!!??  So good to see you again!!

@Pancua - congrats on your success lady!!  You look great!! Love the dress!!

My week of rest is over and today Im back to square one.  I've decided to lo carb again and so far soo good.  Im also running at lunch time and tonight I hit _Insanity_ with my SIL.  My goal is to run 3x this week... lo carb thru ketosis which should be Thursday.  Insanity every night this week.

Im not gonna go crazy now - if I cant run, I'll walk.  If I can't do all the Insanity workouts, at least I'll try them.  My goal is to just do it regardless of how hard I do it.  Strength is the key this week.


----------



## Pancua (Apr 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DreamWarrior* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi Ladies!!!  Happy Monday!
> 
> ...


woohoo! It's good to have realistic goals, it really does help to keep one on track. Yay you!


----------



## DreamWarrior (Apr 9, 2012)

Yay!! I did it!!  I ran 3.34 miles today - only stopped twice but walked thru them finishing at 10.5 minute miles!!  I'm beat red and still trying to catch my breath but I feel AMAZING!!


----------



## amberlamps (Apr 9, 2012)

Woohoo. I'm down 2 lbs despite slacking the last month. I'm no longer considered overweight by BMI standards. Now on to fitting 95% of the clothing in my closet. It seems that I have not lost any inches, going down one size would accomplish that goal.


----------



## Pancua (Apr 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DreamWarrior* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yay!!!


----------



## Pancua (Apr 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Woohoo. I'm down 2 lbs despite slacking the last month. I'm no longer considered overweight by BMI standards. Now on to fitting 95% of the clothing in my closet. It seems that I have not lost any inches, going down one size would accomplish that goal.


Woohoo!! COngrats!!


----------



## amberlamps (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks! It's been so hard to lose weight. I've only lost about 9 lbs since October of last year (when my doctor told me I should lose some weight), but I have been maintaining it so that's always good. It's frustrating though.


----------



## amberlamps (Apr 9, 2012)

Also, in a few minutes I have to call the jury duty line again to see if they need me for an afternoon trial.. I'm hoping they dismiss me though and if they do I'm going to either do pilates or go for a long walk before it gets to the high of 92.


----------



## randerso (Apr 9, 2012)

@ Pancua, I love that dress! You are absolutely glowing in that picture.

@ Dream Warrior, that is so awesome! You should be really proud, I know I would be!

On the yoga discussion, I think the Wii program is a great way to learn the core yoga poses and sequences. I like Rodney Yee videos, that man is crazy. I encourage folks to try out a class at your local gym. Almost all gyms have yoga classes, generally free with membership. You can always call ahead to ask which class is the best for beginners. It's really nice to have the instructor correction once in a while and I think classes give you great energy and motivation.

Easter threw me off my eating plan, my boyfriend's family had two very big dinners on Saturday and Sunday, with desserts to boot. And I have a birthday tonight at Cheesecake Factory, dangerous! I'm planning on eating beforehand and just getting drinks. I refuse to order cheesecake, even though I will be sorely tempted.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## amberlamps (Apr 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Also, in a few minutes I have to call the jury duty line again to see if they need me for an afternoon trial.. I'm hoping they dismiss me though and if they do I'm going to either do pilates or go for a long walk before it gets to the high of 92.



Nope, I have to go in at 1pm. LAME. I better get my homework together so I'll have something to do.


----------



## DreamWarrior (Apr 9, 2012)

> ... And I have a birthday tonight at Cheesecake Factory, dangerous! I'm planning on eating beforehand and just getting drinks. I refuse to order cheesecake, even though I will be sorely tempted.


 I've only been to CCF once and ordered a cake to go... but I remember seeing some amazing salads there!!!


----------



## amberlamps (Apr 10, 2012)

I went hiking on Saturday.

Today, I went to the gym. I did 10 minutes of recumbent biking while waiting for a class to start. Then I did the spin/pilates class. The spin portion really kicked my butt. I sweat so much. Then I finished it off with weight machines. And then I topped THAT off with a 600 calorie burrito.


----------



## amberlamps (Apr 10, 2012)

I can fit into at least one pair of my old sized jeans!! I didn't have anything else to wear for my class tonight, so I dug into my "too fat/probably going to sell or donate" bag to see if the gym has made any difference. By summer I should definitely be able to wear all of my shorts!

One of these days I'm going to restart C25K..


----------



## aleeeshuh (Apr 11, 2012)

congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! sounds like you've been doing an awesome job  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




I can fit into at least one pair of my old sized jeans!! I didn't have anything else to wear for my class tonight, so I dug into my "too fat/probably going to sell or donate" bag to see if the gym has made any difference. By summer I should definitely be able to wear all of my shorts!

One of these days I'm going to restart C25K..


----------



## Pancua (Apr 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yay!!  Go you!!

This week has been so hectic, I have not had a chance to go running at all. But I had such a great practice on Sunday and Tuesday that I think that almost made up for it.


----------



## amberlamps (Apr 11, 2012)

Thanks guys!

I might be hitting a bump though. I have to go back for jury duty today and possibly tomorrow to see if they're going to select me for a 5 week trial. It's all week too, so I don't know when I'd be able to go to the gym, other than the weekend. I need 12 more points (either hours or each class = 1 point) to get an A in this fitness class thing.


----------



## randerso (Apr 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks guys!
> 
> I might be hitting a bump though. I have to go back for jury duty today and possibly tomorrow to see if they're going to select me for a 5 week trial. It's all week too, so I don't know when I'd be able to go to the gym, other than the weekend. I need 12 more points (either hours or each class = 1 point) to get an A in this fitness class thing.



Ugh, I just got a jury summons too. Five weeks, that's intense! I won't mind if I have to do a short trial since my employer will pay up to two weeks, but I could not handle five. It is going to throw me off my game as well; if I get chosen then that means I will be juggling work, my accounting class, studying for the gmat, job hunting, AND consistent exercise.

Yoga kicked my butt last night, my muscles were shaking like crazy, which hasn't happened in a long time! I slept hard last night. I survived cheesecake factory and have been eating well. I am doing my best to incorporate two servings of vegetables a day. The last few days it has been a green apple coleslaw with light dressing. I'm happy to stay my weight didn't go up in spite of my Easter debacle - - I consider no weight change this week a win!


----------



## amberlamps (Apr 13, 2012)

I wore another pair of pants that I was previously too big for yesterday to jury duty. Hooray!

I also got dismissed at 5:10 pm yesterday, finally. I wasn't allowed to watch/read news or talk to anybody about the trial besides the schedule to protect me from hearing anything that might sway my vote.. but now I can. As soon as we got dismissed, a bunch of people googled the case and found out it's related to a big, very bad story that was in the news.


----------



## aleeeshuh (Apr 16, 2012)

I FINALLY jumpstarted (for the 3rd time) my C25K this morning  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## icecreamofwheat (Apr 16, 2012)

woohoo!

I went on a few random jogs last week but don't really know how much I did or how much that helped b/c I didn't have my podcasts w/ me :/

I will be starting week 2 tomorrow (it should've been week 2 last week) and report back how that goes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## icecreamofwheat (Apr 16, 2012)

@randerso (I wish tags worked here haha) that picture is adorbs.


----------



## Pancua (Apr 18, 2012)

Good news: According to my Fitbit, I average about 3k steps a day (except on Sun and Tues, which is fighter practice/dance practice, then it is more like 10k). Sat - Tues of this week, I hit well over 25k steps taken. Of course I was moving apartments but it was kind of cool to see my step count just rocket. It's motivated me to bump my step count to 5k a day.

Bad news: I've been having issues with back pain and joint pain so I went to see a chiropractor I trust. Turns out, I am really out of alignment. I couldn't pass the heel to toe test with my eyes closed, I would simply fall over. Also, the Dr did the reflex test on my knees and elbows; only one knee registered anything, which is very Not Good. And as if that were not enough, I can lean forward no problem, I can lean to either side no problem. Leaning to the back or back and to the side, major pain.

So needless to say, it's time to start getting adjusted again. I knew it was coming. I've been going to a chiropractor for a long time due to a car accident I was in back in HS but due to a variety of reasons, I quit going a few years back. 

The overall bad thing is I am no longer allowed to run for the time being. It's not helping the situation and if anything, it is making it worse.

Such is my life. :/


----------



## DreamWarrior (Apr 18, 2012)

*sigh* between taxes, little girl birthday parties, dealing with "fraudulent activities" on my account, a blown engine, and B.I.L0 in the hospital - it's a miracle I didn't cling to the refrigerator all weekend long.

I did do some damage tho, but I'm back on track.  Never did hit ketosis and never did start insanity...  oh well.  BUT, I did run yesterday and today and I have my first race coming up on the 29th.  I just have to remind myself to take it one day at a time and to not overwhelm myself.  The little bit I do is better then not doing anything at all!


----------



## aleeeshuh (Apr 18, 2012)

how exciting  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> good luck on your race!!! when you posted that link for races i'm wanting to join more and more. i really wanna start with a 5k.
 



> Originally Posted by *DreamWarrior* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *sigh* between taxes, little girl birthday parties, dealing with "fraudulent activities" on my account, a blown engine, and B.I.L0 in the hospital - it's a miracle I didn't cling to the refrigerator all weekend long.
> 
> I did do some damage tho, but I'm back on track.  Never did hit ketosis and never did start insanity...  oh well.  BUT, I did run yesterday and today and I have my first race coming up on the 29th.  I just have to remind myself to take it one day at a time and to not overwhelm myself.  The little bit I do is better then not doing anything at all!




Awww... You've been doing awesome tho!! Especially 25k steps in a day?! That's really good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Good news: According to my Fitbit, I average about 3k steps a day (except on Sun and Tues, which is fighter practice/dance practice, then it is more like 10k). Sat - Tues of this week, I hit well over 25k steps taken. Of course I was moving apartments but it was kind of cool to see my step count just rocket. It's motivated me to bump my step count to 5k a day.
> 
> ...


----------



## aleeeshuh (Apr 18, 2012)

this morning was my 2nd day of C25K. I'm not as sore, which I am very grateful for  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Last weekend I dusted off the treadmill and I am so much more comfortable using that rather than going to the gym. I feel like I can breathe as heavily as I like without being judged lol. And trust me I breathe extremely heavy. hahaha One thing that I need to improve on is when I feel like quitting I tend to hang on to the handrails on the treadmill


----------



## randerso (Apr 18, 2012)

So glad to hear that everyone is staying active.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@icecreamofwheat - Thank you! This is my go-to avatar. Bunnies!! The cuteness!!

@pancua - I am so sorry to hear that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Are you able to do cardio activities that are low impact? If so, cycling or swimming could be good substitutes until you can run again.

@dreamwarrior - You are so right on with your thinking. Life happens, it's all about managing it the best you can and getting back on track right away.]

Life has been crazy but I am staying on track. I caught strep last week! Luckily I had antibiotics on hand and went to the doctor right away. I knew it could be an excuse to not be active, but I didn't succumb. It wasn't an awesome workout week but I did go to two yoga classes and a nice hike with the BF on Saturday. I fared better on the hike than I expected!


----------



## Pancua (Apr 20, 2012)

Hey everyone!

How is everyone doing? I have been swimming in boxes but I am finally down to the last 10 or so! Lots of walking going on, let me tell you. LOL


----------



## aleeeshuh (Apr 20, 2012)

yay! no running for you, but lots of moving boxes and walking. cardio and weights lol. this morning i didn't do day 3. i slept late last night and couldn't wake up early enough.



> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey everyone!
> 
> How is everyone doing? I have been swimming in boxes but I am finally down to the last 10 or so! Lots of walking going on, let me tell you. LOL


----------



## Pancua (Apr 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *aleeeshuh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yay! no running for you, but lots of moving boxes and walking. cardio and weights lol. this morning i didn't do day 3. i slept late last night and couldn't wake up early enough.


 LOTS of moving boxes. My arms hurt! LOL Now that my house is in order, I am hoping to start doing my wii yoga again starting on Monday. 

Was kinda hard to do that before now.


----------



## aleeeshuh (Apr 23, 2012)

Yesterday, was the last day of week 1! I can't believe I completed it. I know that it's not that big of an accomplishment, but for me it is! lol. Tomorrow I start day 1 of week 2  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Excited, but don't know how I'll do


----------



## icecreamofwheat (Apr 23, 2012)

Congrats! now that you've gotten back in the swing of exercising, you can def finish this week!

I started week 3 today. I did the full 23 mins w/o stopping but it was cold and drizzling half of the time I was out that I went kinda slow. I only covered 2/3 the distance I normally do. Hopefully I can pick up the pace on Wed. However, during the rest minutes, I try to walk as fast as those ladies who speedwalk like they're on a mission, armed w/ those water bottle grenades lol

http://184.172.132.47/admin/running-water-bottle-belt


----------



## aleeeshuh (Apr 23, 2012)

wow! 23 mins without stopping? That's for week 3 on C25K? Lol that's super intense


----------



## icecreamofwheat (Apr 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *aleeeshuh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> wow! 23 mins without stopping? That's for week 3 on C25K? Lol that's super intense


 oh, not all running! I said "without stopping" b/c the first day I started c25k, I had to stop and walk during some of the running portions.

lol the 90 sec run/walks and 3 min run/walks add up to 23 for week 3. it's actually 2 minutes shorter than week 2. I just feel as tired b/c I'm running for a longer periods of time this week.


----------



## Fairest of all (Apr 23, 2012)

I seriously wish I had seen this thread sooner...I love it!!! 






Back in October I had my annual visit with my cardiologist for my mitral valve prolapse with regurgitation. He basically said I was "overweight" for someone with my build who has a cardiac condition (and up 30 lbs from my 1st visit with him). He told me I needed to start getting serious with my eating habits and start being more active so I can lower my body fat % and lessen my symptoms. Easier said than done since exercise helps my symptoms but also makes it incredible difficult to be active. Since then I have mostly been adjusting my diet to fit my needs...about 1500 calories a day, no caffeine, alcohol, trans fats, low saturated fats, high protein, no red meat, and high sodium (my beta blocker tanks mine).

For about the past month I really started being more physical...I bought an 18 ft above ground pool and started swimming and doing water aerobics as well as Wii fit a few times a week. 

I don't so much care if my weight fluctuates so long as I'm seeing a difference in my body shape and strength. So far I'm down 9 lbs, but I think I've gained a bit of muscle which I'm quite excited about!

My goal is to get a thumbs up at my next cardiologist visit this fall. Happy to say my MVP symptoms have already improved a bit!! 

November 2011                                                     April 2012

119lbs                                                                  110lbs

Size 11                                                                 Size 5

33-31-38                                                               32-27-35


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 23, 2012)

I picked up a free pedometer from Walgreens today. If you don't have a pedometer and have a Walgreens in town go pick on up. It's free and it's inside the little Celebrity Apprentice cubes.


----------



## icecreamofwheat (Apr 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Amber Blevins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I seriously wish I had seen this thread sooner...I love it!!!
> 
> ...


 wow congrats, you look great! do you mind me asking how tall you are?

lol I looked up some 18 ft above ground pools b/c I was thinking 18 ft described their height. and then I was like ohh. the weather here is still a bit too cool for outdoor swimming.



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I picked up a free pedometer from Walgreens today. If you don't have a pedometer and have a Walgreens in town go pick on up. It's free and it's inside the little Celebrity Apprentice cubes.


 that Walk with Walgreens thing right? that's really cool, I want to swing by to pick one up. I think it ends in April but not sure since I haven't been at a store this whole month.


----------



## Fairest of all (Apr 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *icecreamofwheat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> wow congrats, you look great! do you mind me asking how tall you are?
> ...


 Thank you!!! And I don't mind at all I'm 5'1" 





I should have specified my pool details a bit better haha....It's 18 ft wide x 4 ft tall, and I bought it at Lowes for $450. I live In south Florida so it's already ridiculously hot here.


----------



## ladygrey (Apr 23, 2012)

Cool, thanks! I think I'll go check that out tomorrow. I know that I definitely need a pedometer.

I jogged/walked for a little bit tonight since I was so sore from weightlifting that I did on Saturday. But, the bright side of all that soreness is the result of a new personal record--I deadlifted 225 pounds!



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I picked up a free pedometer from Walgreens today. If you don't have a pedometer and have a Walgreens in town go pick on up. It's free and it's inside the little Celebrity Apprentice cubes.


----------



## Pancua (Apr 24, 2012)

Yay! Sounds like everyone is doing really well!

Since I can't run, I've pushed my fitbit goal from 3000 steps a day to 5000 steps a day. I love my Fitbit, just looking at my step count throughout the day motivates me. I've also been utilizing MyFitnessPal like crazy. I love thier food diary and since it talks to the Fitbit, it helps quite a bit!

I go to see my chiro today so I am hoping he has some good news for me when we review the xrays from last week.


----------



## amberlamps (Apr 24, 2012)

I can finally fit into my old shorts!!!

I didn't go to the gym last week, and so far this week is sucking.. but I'm going tomorrow. Maybe tonight too after class if I'm not starving as usual.

ETA: Pancua, did your chiro have good news??


----------



## aleeeshuh (Apr 25, 2012)

I didn't start week 2 yet. Originally, I planned to start yesterday, but I didn't. I was going to start this morning, but I was sooo tired from my super long day yesterday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Excuses, excuses!!! Anyone planning to jumpstart a workout tomorrow? It would help me feel more accountable if I had someone to update


----------



## Pancua (Apr 25, 2012)

Now that my place is finally all together I am going to start my wii yoga and Zumba training again. That won't be until Friday though since I have to be in the office and will be out till late.


----------



## aleeeshuh (Apr 26, 2012)

Today I did day 1 of week 2  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was pooped by the end tho. Totally out of breath towards the middle.I'm feeling the wonderful effects of running... SHIN SPLINTS!


----------



## Pancua (Apr 26, 2012)

We were out looking for dresses for a friend's party and I saw this wedding dress, I had to try it on. They only had it in a size 16 (which always run small) and it fit! Sorta snug in the boob area but it fit! AND I HAVE A WAIST! HOLY CRAP!

I am so in love with this dress! The SO and I have been having The Talk and I may have just found my wedding dress.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Fairest of all (Apr 27, 2012)

My favorite Bebe sailor shorts fit!!! 





They have been sitting around my house for a long time and one of my goals was to be able to fit into them again. You can't really tell from the pic, but they are super high waisted almost up to my belly button with no stretch so they either fit perfectly or it just doesn't happen. So happy!


----------



## amberlamps (May 1, 2012)

I need 8 more points in my fitness class to get an A. (1 pt = 1 hr or 1 class). Time to kick my butt into gear. The end date is next Thursday.

I'm contemplating starting C25K on that day.


----------



## aleeeshuh (May 1, 2012)

You should totally start it. Even thought I'm not 100% committed to it, it has helped me sooo much. I'm still on week 2 haha... but I swear I feel the difference. Yesterday I went on somewhat of a hike and it wasn't as bad. I'm sure it has a lot to do with C25K. I'm soooooo glad that I came across the program!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I need 8 more points in my fitness class to get an A. (1 pt = 1 hr or 1 class). Time to kick my butt into gear. The end date is next Thursday.

I'm contemplating starting C25K on that day.


----------



## Pancua (May 2, 2012)

We've lost momentum!

What are you up to? Any milestones? Any breakthroughs? I am finally down to my lowest weight yet! 215!

15 pounds to go for I hit my goal weight! I'm still on a very strict work out schedule due to my back issues. Mostly just stretches and planks with some fast walking but I am still hitting the pavement!

Share your successes or frustrations! Let's keep each other motivated!


----------



## brandyboop (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> We've lost momentum!
> 
> ...


 I ran my first 5K this past weekend.  It was incredible!  I finished it in 52 minutes (I know not the greatest time, but still great to me).  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Congrats on your weight loss!  I still want to lose 100 pounds.


----------



## Fairest of all (May 3, 2012)

First of all I want to commend all you ladies who run these large distances....I couldn't run half as much as you If my life were on the line. In fact I think the furthest I've ever ran was a 27 minute mile in 5th grade. I wish I were joking 





Second, now that the weather is getting warmer has anyone else started the dreaded swimsuit shopping?

I tried in vain to find a pin up style high waisted suit in town, and most others I found just did not fit me right. I ended up going to Walmart of all places and tried on one of their cheap $20 OPI swimsuits in a Medium. It fit fine on the top since I have no boobs (something I'm trying to accept), but the bottoms were SO tight i could barely get them on and they did not adjust at all. 

Well I really loved the suit for some reason and decided to buy it with that horrible "I'll wear it when I can fit into it" mentality. I got home and after sulking a bit said you know what...screw it. I feel like I look ok now and should stop bashing myself because my proportions don't fit their sizing standards. I got out my scissors and cut both the sides near the hips completely open and looped ties through both ends so I could adjust it to where it fits me. You can't really tell from the pic, but I let the suit out about 2-3 inches on each side. It worked out so well and I'm really glad I didn't let it defeat me


----------



## Pancua (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *brandyboop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I ran my first 5K this past weekend.  It was incredible!  I finished it in 52 minutes (I know not the greatest time, but still great to me).  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Congrats on your weight loss!  I still want to lose 100 pounds.


 Go you!!!  Who cares about the time, the fact that you did it is FANTASTIC! Don't let anyone diminish what you have accomplished!

Are you looking to do another one?


----------



## amberlamps (May 4, 2012)

I went to the gym for 2 hours today! 1 hour on cardio total, about 30 minutes of weights, and 30 minutes doing a fitness post-assessment. I improved on every part since the beginning of the semester.


----------



## brandyboop (May 4, 2012)

@Amber Blevins That swimsuit is soooo awesome!  I love it!  @Pancua Thanks for the encouraging words!  Yes, I am wanting to do another one.  I will have my chance around here in October.  For the time being, I still practice on the treadmill and jogging around my neighborhood.  One day it will all pay off  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  BTW, your possible wedding dress is gorgeous!  @amberamps That's a great job that you did today!  I'm so glad that we can be encouraging to one another


----------



## Pancua (May 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I went to the gym for 2 hours today! 1 hour on cardio total, about 30 minutes of weights, and 30 minutes doing a fitness post-assessment. I improved on every part since the beginning of the semester.


 Yes! I am so happy for you!!



> Originally Posted by *brandyboop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> @Pancua Thanks for the encouraging words!  Yes, I am wanting to do another one.  I will have my chance around here in October.  For the time being, I still practice on the treadmill and jogging around my neighborhood.  One day it will all pay off  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  BTW, your possible wedding dress is gorgeous!


 Yay! I am glad you are going to continue with it! Sounds like you were pretty happy about it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Isn't that dress to die for? I am not sure what to think, my SO is not very good at keeping secrets but one of my BFFs and I think he may ask on the cruise. I dunno what to think. If you hear a scream of excitement coming from Alaska, that was probably me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Pancua (May 7, 2012)

I have had a LBD in my closet for some time now. I have been working on not only being able to get into it but also to look wonderful in it. 

That day has finally come! There are two formal dinners on the cruise and this will be the dress for one of those nights.

SO HAPPY TO SEE PROGRESS!


----------



## amberlamps (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have had a LBD in my closet for some time now. I have been working on not only being able to get into it but also to look wonderful in it.
> 
> ...


 Woohoo!!


----------



## brandyboop (May 7, 2012)

Way to go Pancua!  And seriously the possible wedding dress is to die for!  Have fun on the cruise!


----------



## amberlamps (May 8, 2012)

Went to the gym. I'll get a B in the class because I need 5 more hours for an A. I babysit all day tomorrow and Thursday's the last day.. and there's a max of 2 hours/day to go toward your points. I'm okay with that.


----------



## Pancua (May 9, 2012)

I finally broke through the plateau I've been on and hit 215 today! I'm excited and kinda nervous with the cruise coming up. 

I always hear that ppl gain weight on cruises cause of the buffets but I am not a huge buffet person so I am hoping I am able to hold strong to that and hit the gym/pool at least once a day.


----------



## Fairest of all (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *brandyboop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> @Amber Blevins That swimsuit is soooo awesome!  I love it!  I'm so glad that we can be encouraging to one another


 Thank you!!! I loved the bright rainbow pattern. And I agree it's really nice to have a place to share our accomplishments and struggles 





My goal for the week was to stop wasting calories on things I drink. As someone who has always despised water I'm proud to say I made it all week drinking absolutely nothing but water (besides the bottle of coconut water I drink each week for my acne). Since the last time I weighed and measured myself 2 weeks ago I've lost 1 lb and 1/2 in on my hips


----------



## aleeeshuh (May 10, 2012)

Seems like everyone is doing sooo well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

As for me, I'm going to start Week 3 of C25K tomorrow. It's not going as quickly as I anticipated. Some days I feel motivated and others not so much. I'm still happy to say that I'm trying!


----------



## Pancua (May 10, 2012)

I hit 214!!!   Glee! I am really nervous with the cruise next week but I am going to try really hard to take the stairs as often as possible and utilize the gym they have on board.


----------



## Hezzie (May 12, 2012)

Love Wii Yoga! It really is a work out and you can get real benefits from it.



> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Now that my place is finally all together I am going to start my wii yoga and Zumba training again. That won't be until Friday though since I have to be in the office and will be out till late.


 
I started going to the gym 5x a week and eating healthy. I'm reading a book right now that is soooo helping me. And I see a nutritionist once a month. I have a lot of support, which helps tremendously.


----------



## Hezzie (May 12, 2012)

Hey u know what, even getting off the couch and moving is better than what most ppl do! It only takes 150 minutes of exercise a week to prevent diseases like heart disease and Type 2 diabetes. Don't give up!



> Originally Posted by *aleeeshuh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Seems like everyone is doing sooo well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> As for me, I'm going to start Week 3 of C25K tomorrow. It's not going as quickly as I anticipated. Some days I feel motivated and others not so much. I'm still happy to say that I'm trying!


----------



## Hezzie (May 12, 2012)

Well done!! Have a plan and stick to it, you'll do fine!



> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hit 214!!!   Glee! I am really nervous with the cruise next week but I am going to try really hard to take the stairs as often as possible and utilize the gym they have on board.


----------



## Fairest of all (May 12, 2012)

So I fell in love with a pair of colorful skinny jeans at Target a few months ago, went to try them on and I was a snug size 11. I remember feeling so bummed out about it and said I'd come back and buy them a few months later If I worked really hard to get to a size I could feel confident about. Went back today and tried them on and I fit into a size 6!!! They were actually a little big so I'm going to treat myself to a pair once I can fit into a size 4. I'm soooo happy with my progress so far


----------



## amberlamps (May 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Amber Blevins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I fell in love with a pair of colorful skinny jeans at Target a few months ago, went to try them on and I was a snug size 11. I remember feeling so bummed out about it and said I'd come back and buy them a few months later If I worked really hard to get to a size I could feel confident about. Went back today and tried them on and I fit into a size 6!!! They were actually a little big so I'm going to treat myself to a pair once I can fit into a size 4. I'm soooo happy with my progress so far


 That's such a nice color! Congratulations on the progress.


----------



## Hezzie (May 15, 2012)

Congrats!! I don't think I'll ever see a size 4 (just because of my height and build) but I remember when I could finally get into 14, I was ecstatic! I wasn't even a 14 in high school lol Its such a great feeling. Happy for u  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I've been sticking to my PCOS diet plan (which is basically figuring out how many carbs you should be having a day then distributing them though out 3 meals and two snacks. All healthy carbs tho). I've lost 8 lbs. in two weeks. Plus I've been going to the gym, and walking and doing Wii Yoga. I feel fantastic. And I don't feel deprived at all.



> Originally Posted by *Amber Blevins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I fell in love with a pair of colorful skinny jeans at Target a few months ago, went to try them on and I was a snug size 11. I remember feeling so bummed out about it and said I'd come back and buy them a few months later If I worked really hard to get to a size I could feel confident about. Went back today and tried them on and I fit into a size 6!!! They were actually a little big so I'm going to treat myself to a pair once I can fit into a size 4. I'm soooo happy with my progress so far


----------



## aleeeshuh (May 15, 2012)

This morning I completed week 3 of C25K  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I stepped on the scale this morning and I'm down 13lbs since December 2011. hahaha 13lbs isn't very much for 4 months, but that's when I started to actually try to lose weight. My goal is to be down a total of 18lbs by the end of May.


----------



## Fairest of all (May 15, 2012)

Quote: Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


That's such a nice color! Congratulations on the progress.

Thank you!! 





Quote: Originally Posted by *Hezzie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Congrats!! I don't think I'll ever see a size 4 (just because of my height and build) but I remember when I could finally get into 14, I was ecstatic! I wasn't even a 14 in high school lol Its such a great feeling. Happy for u 

I've been sticking to my PCOS diet plan (which is basically figuring out how many carbs you should be having a day then distributing them though out 3 meals and two snacks. All healthy carbs tho). I've lost 8 lbs. in two weeks. Plus I've been going to the gym, and walking and doing Wii Yoga. I feel fantastic. And I don't feel deprived at all.


 Thanks! 





Someone who is curvier or taller than me would of course look amazing at a different clothing size that suits their own frame. I'm 5'1" with a small build so I've always been around a size 1 naturally. I gained over 35 lbs in 3 months (all in my stomach and hips) from a bad reaction to birth control and shot from a size 1 to an 11. I started having a lot of issues with my heart condition so I could just tell that was not a healthy weight for me to be at. With the hormones still affecting my system I think a size 4 is a realistic goal. I'm not going to push myself to get back to a size 1 because I always felt a little too thin at that size... I could just never put on weight before. I wish I had some killer curves, but I'm sadly stuck with my 32A boobs and flat butt even when I weigh more...it just goes to all the wrong places lol

Congrats on the 8 pounds!!! It's great that your doing everything in a way that will leave you feeling happy and healthy. Wii yoga is the best!! :laughing:


----------



## Hezzie (May 15, 2012)

13lbs is great! You don't want to lose it too fast because then theres more of a chance of it coming back. Slow and steady  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *aleeeshuh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This morning I completed week 3 of C25K  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I stepped on the scale this morning and I'm down 13lbs since December 2011. hahaha 13lbs isn't very much for 4 months, but that's when I started to actually try to lose weight. My goal is to be down a total of 18lbs by the end of May.


----------



## Hezzie (May 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Amber Blevins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Pancua (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Hezzie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've been sticking to my PCOS diet plan (which is basically figuring out how many carbs you should be having a day then distributing them though out 3 meals and two snacks. All healthy carbs tho). I've lost 8 lbs. in two weeks. Plus I've been going to the gym, and walking and doing Wii Yoga. I feel fantastic. And I don't feel deprived at all.


 Congrats!



> Originally Posted by *aleeeshuh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This morning I completed week 3 of C25K  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I stepped on the scale this morning and I'm down 13lbs since December 2011. hahaha 13lbs isn't very much for 4 months, but that's when I started to actually try to lose weight. My goal is to be down a total of 18lbs by the end of May.


 The journey of a thousand steps begins with a single step. Don't downplay any of your accomplishments. They are just a piece of the bigger puzzle.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (May 16, 2012)

Well I finally took the leap and joined a gym. I'd been trying to run outside but I just hate it so much. The gym I joined is super nice, with all kinds of machines, a lap pool, and a spa. I'm doing it on a trial basis right now to see how much I use it, but I think if I bring my work out clothes to work and go straight there after work, I'll definitely use it. Plus it will be nice to get out of my house...and maybe make some friends. Group fitness classes are included in the membership, so it was cheaper at $14/week than going to the zumba studio I used to frequent.


----------



## Hezzie (May 16, 2012)

I'm the opposite. I love running outside and I can't run at the gym lol I have to admit tho, when I first started running I HATED it with a passion. But I kept with it because I was determined. Now I love it.

My husband brings his workout clothes to work and goes straight to the gym. Its hard to get going once you get home and relax for a few minutes.

Good luck!!!



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well I finally took the leap and joined a gym. I'd been trying to run outside but I just hate it so much. The gym I joined is super nice, with all kinds of machines, a lap pool, and a spa. I'm doing it on a trial basis right now to see how much I use it, but I think if I bring my work out clothes to work and go straight there after work, I'll definitely use it. Plus it will be nice to get out of my house...and maybe make some friends. Group fitness classes are included in the membership, so it was cheaper at $14/week than going to the zumba studio I used to frequent.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Hezzie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm the opposite. I love running outside and I can't run at the gym lol I have to admit tho, when I first started running I HATED it with a passion. But I kept with it because I was determined. Now I love it.
> 
> ...


 Yeah, I much prefer to run on a treadmill....or use an elliptical, lol. I've always wanted to be a runner, since its so much cheaper than going to the gym, but I just can't do it. I think it'd help if I didn't live in an ugly suburban wasteland, and if it wasn't so gray all the time! I think I won't mind running on a treadmill, especially if I can follow it up with a quick jump in the pool.


----------



## Hezzie (May 16, 2012)

I cannot run on the treadmill for the life of me lol its so weird. I love the elliptical tho. And the Arc machine (which is similar to the elliptical).

I had a rough night so I don't think I can make the gym today. I''m just going to do the Wii Fit for an hour  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah, I much prefer to run on a treadmill....or use an elliptical, lol. I've always wanted to be a runner, since its so much cheaper than going to the gym, but I just can't do it. I think it'd help if I didn't live in an ugly suburban wasteland, and if it wasn't so gray all the time! I think I won't mind running on a treadmill, especially if I can follow it up with a quick jump in the pool.


----------



## aleeeshuh (May 16, 2012)

thank you ladies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I completely agree that slow and steady is the way to go, but sometimes I get so fed up. I feel like my efforts are going to waste when I don't see the results I expect



> Originally Posted by *Hezzie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 13lbs is great! You don't want to lose it too fast because then theres more of a chance of it coming back. Slow and steady  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 


> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The journey of a thousand steps begins with a single step. Don't downplay any of your accomplishments. They are just a piece of the bigger puzzle.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## aleeeshuh (May 16, 2012)

I run on the treadmill. I wish I could run outdoors, but I'm still really self-conscious about people seeing me huff and puff... Maybe after week 6 I'll try running outdoors. Hopefully I'll have better stamina by then.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 16, 2012)

work out success! 40 minutes on the elliptical and a 20 minute swim. Opted for a light and healthy dinner of a turkey wrap w/ mustard and pineapple, too. Day one and feeling good.


----------



## Hezzie (May 16, 2012)

You should see me when I run lol I can hardly breathe lmao I was self conscious at first but then I was like "whatever".



> Originally Posted by *aleeeshuh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I run on the treadmill. I wish I could run outdoors, but I'm still really self-conscious about people seeing me huff and puff... Maybe after week 6 I'll try running outdoors. Hopefully I'll have better stamina by then.


----------



## Hezzie (May 16, 2012)

Awesome!



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> work out success! 40 minutes on the elliptical and a 20 minute swim. Opted for a light and healthy dinner of a turkey wrap w/ mustard and pineapple, too. Day one and feeling good.


----------



## aleeeshuh (May 17, 2012)

that's the mentality i need! 



> Originally Posted by *Hezzie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You should see me when I run lol I can hardly breathe lmao I was self conscious at first but then I was like "whatever".


 
Tomorrow is the DAY 1 of WEEK 4  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm kinda excited, which is totally out of the ordinary for me haha


----------



## Hezzie (May 17, 2012)

The only day I went to the gym this week was Monday but I've been doing Wii Fit everyday so I don't feel too bad. Even tho its not an intense work out, its still better than nothing.


----------



## Fairest of all (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Hezzie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The only day I went to the gym this week was Monday but I've been doing Wii Fit everyday so I don't feel too bad. Even tho its not an intense work out, its still better than nothing.


 I must be seriously out of shape then cause Wii Fit kicks my butt lol


----------



## Hezzie (May 17, 2012)

haha!! The yoga totally kicks my butt lol I do the Kung Fu, Rhythm Parade, boxing, and super hula. I work up a pretty good sweat. But when I go to the gym I do an hour of pretty intense cardio and I run so it doesn't compare. Like I said tho, its better than nothing. I feel good after Wii Fit and at least I got up and moved.

I've been eating super healthy too.  I'm keeping a food journal now. I've been seeing a nutritionist once a month for about 7 or 8 months now. This is not an easy road that I'm on but I'm on it for the long haul!



> Originally Posted by *Amber Blevins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I must be seriously out of shape then cause Wii Fit kicks my butt lol


----------



## ladygrey (May 17, 2012)

Everyone is doing so well! I've been changing my diet a lot--eating less, getting more fruits and veggies. About to snack on an orange right now.

Keep your fingers crossed that the weather is nice this weekend. It's been raining and raining everyday, and we're going to attempt to walk/jog part of a really long greenway!


----------



## aleeeshuh (May 17, 2012)

I've been keeping a food journal too. It's nothing that I'm totally committed to. So once again, I'll have to adjust to it.



> Originally Posted by *Hezzie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've been eating super healthy too.  I'm keeping a food journal now. I've been seeing a nutritionist once a month for about 7 or 8 months now. This is not an easy road that I'm on but I'm on it for the long haul!


 Today I started *Week 4: *

5 mins warm up walk

*2 Repetitions of:*

3 mins run

90 secs walk

5 mins run

2.5 mins walk

5 mins cool down

The worse part was the second 3 minute run!!! I had to take an extra minute of walking because my legs were about to break!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm actually surprised that I was able to an entire 5 minutes. When I first started I could barely do a whole minute lol


----------



## dixiewolf (May 17, 2012)

I lost 40 pounds, just reached it a couple months ago. I did it slowly, probably took almost a year. I didnt weigh myself b/c that is frustrating. I had gained a lot on the depo-provera, my doctor took me off it and on pills instead. I lost a little and then ended up breaking my ankle and I was in a wheelchair b/c I shattered it and had pins put in. I couldnt walk for almost a year, 9 months in a cast, then a walking boot, then a brace. So of course I was so bored I sat around and ate snacks and watched tv all day, lol. I walked around the neighborhood, but I dont exercise now. I'm my ideal weight but out of shape. Tried the wii fit (I bought it for my husband years ago) but it was so annoying how they repeat everything they say. I have a exercise bike but I hang laundry on it. I am so lazy, lol. I keep saying I will use it and my hand weights but then I dont. I walk my dog but we dont go too far, he is small and older. It's funny I didnt realize how much weight I had gained until I saw a picture of myself, lol. I had to buy bigger pants and most shirts didnt fit, but it didnt register I guess, lol. It was hard at first, I would drink water before I ate dinner, eat my vegetables first, and stop drinking sodas so much. Now I cant eat as much b/c I am smaller, but when I weighed 40 pounds more, trying to eat less would make me feel like I was going to faint, lol. I lost 50 b/c a family member died and I cant eat when I am sad. I am glad I gained 10 back. I thought about getting a treadmill b/c I live in central fl and it is so hot except for a few weeks in the winter, and I could watch tv while I walked, but there isnt a good place to put one.


----------



## icecreamofwheat (May 17, 2012)

I just got back on track this week and have been doing week 4. I felt like I lost a lot of the momentum I gained in the previous weeks so every other day of the c25k, I've been getting out there and doing something a bit less exhausting for 30 mins to get my heart going. fast walking, biking..

on a food related note, have you heard of *banana ice cream*? it's basically taking frozen bananas (a bit thawed out if you don't want to break your blender) and blending them together. it forms froyo-type consistency. 

I tried it for the first time yesterday but didn't really like how it just tasted of bananas. I added *frozen strawberries* to the mix and OMG IT'S SO DELICIOUS. It's seriously a super easy, super yummy, guilt-free dessert. I've heard of people putting in things like other frozen fruits, cocoa powder, honey, protein powder, and peanut butter.

Suggestion if you want to do this:

- slice up the bananas before you freeze them

- don't defrost for too long (if you have a really strong blender or food processor, just do this like 5 mins after you take them out. the more frozen it is, the more ice-cream-like it is. just a tad more defrosted and it turns out super runny -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> some suggest to refreeze it for a few mins if it turns out that way, but it never turns into that thick, rich consistency that you get if you blend it frozen (it just gets hard and icy)


----------



## Playedinloops (May 19, 2012)

I drank waaay too much last night and now I cannot get motivated to go the gym. I'll probably feel better once I swim, but ughhh feel like I'm gonna barf.


----------



## stellar136 (May 19, 2012)

Eating healthy seems to be really hard for me. i am always hungry and i have been trying to eat a lot of protein because that will most likely curb my hunger. As far as working out, i run around at work all day so i definitely count that as a workout. lol


----------



## ladygrey (May 19, 2012)

I went on a 3 mile walk/jog along a greenway today! Went pretty well, too. I did learn that it's best to put on unscented lotion now. The mosquitoes were out in full force this morning, and they thought I just tasted delightful haha.


----------



## yanelib27 (May 20, 2012)

Just found this thread and you guys have inspired me to get moving! I also just started weightwatchers a week and a half ago. I lost 1 pound my first week but I am just doing the points thing, no exercise. So, I decided I will start this week. Wednesday to be exact  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So thanks yall and I will check in as I go. Good job to all of you and keep your eyes on the prize  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (May 21, 2012)

Do any of you use fitocracy? It's amazing and really keeps me motivated. 

Yesterday I did 20 minutes on the elliptical and a 45 minute swim. I'll probably do something similar today. I'm trying to get the courage to use weight machines in front of all the men who are lifting, but it is so intimidating.


----------



## Hezzie (May 21, 2012)

I went to see my nutritionist on Friday and shes so proud of me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've been doing this carb distribution diet that is geared towards ppl with PCOS (like me) and now its not even like a diet to me. I don't feel deprived anymore. Its just become part of my life now. Its how me and my husband eat and we don't really think about it anymore. I've lost 10lbs in a month.

We had a great weekend. We walked for an hour on Saturday and then went for an hour bike ride. Then Sunday we walked for an hour. I'm headed to the gym now. I had one piece of toast with a tiny layer of peanut butter on it (then sprinkled with ground flax seed) and a banana. I would usually have 1/2 a banana but because I'm going to the gym I had a whole one. I'm ready to start the week!


----------



## Hezzie (May 21, 2012)

Went to the gym this morning. I did 15 minutes on the bike, 15 minutes on the ARC, 30 minutes on the treadmill, and I did some resistance for about 20-30mins.


----------



## aleeeshuh (May 22, 2012)

ummm i gained 3 lbs! perhaps i'm bloated? or am i making excuses? my aunt flow usually visits this time around and unfortunately i can gain A LOT of water weight. smh eff word to the cycle... i'm still doing c25k, but i have to admit i've been going to town with the food lately. i've been having uncontrollable cravings.  maybe i'm just in denial, but i really do hope it's aunt flow's fault!


----------



## Hezzie (May 22, 2012)

When you have those cravings just remember that if you eat whatever food it might be that you will feel like crap after and its not really worth it.
But really 3lbs is not the end of the world. Just get right back on track and don't beat urself up.



> Originally Posted by *aleeeshuh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ummm i gained 3 lbs! perhaps i'm bloated? or am i making excuses? my aunt flow usually visits this time around and unfortunately i can gain A LOT of water weight. smh eff word to the cycle... i'm still doing c25k, but i have to admit i've been going to town with the food lately. i've been having uncontrollable cravings.  maybe i'm just in denial, but i really do hope it's aunt flow's fault!


----------



## Hezzie (May 23, 2012)

I didn't do anything yesterday. Got my menses and I feel like poo. Hopefully I will be going to the gym today. I'm determined.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 23, 2012)

I did a 1.5 mile walk yesterday and had a softball game. Today it's back to the gym.


----------



## yanelib27 (May 23, 2012)

I am meeting up a friend for a walk after work, hoping to go for about 4 miles.


----------



## ladygrey (May 23, 2012)

Ugh, I am incredibly bloated and craving sweet and salty foods. I don't even want to look at the scale because I always gain weight at this time of the month. I walked about 30 minutes on the treadmill, and that helped a bit with the bloat and the boob ache. I can't wait for my period to start. I always feel super gross and just don't want to eat ANYTHING for the first three days or so, so it kinda balances out any PMS cravings that I indulged.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 23, 2012)

Blahh the barbeque truck is outside of work today...a long with a slider truck that just opened. It's so hard to eat healthy (and save money) with these options around.


----------



## aleeeshuh (May 23, 2012)

You and I are on the same cycle lol. This morning i did C25K then I had McDonald's for breakfast! DISGUSTING!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Blah...

Quote:

Originally Posted by *ladygrey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ugh, I am incredibly bloated and craving sweet and salty foods. I don't even want to look at the scale because I always gain weight at this time of the month. I walked about 30 minutes on the treadmill, and that helped a bit with the bloat and the boob ache. I can't wait for my period to start. I always feel super gross and just don't want to eat ANYTHING for the first three days or so, so it kinda balances out any PMS cravings that I indulged.


----------



## ladygrey (May 23, 2012)

Hahahaha!!

I just ate garlic bread for lunch and ONLY garlic bread. I feel so blah lol. I think I'm going to go work out again tonight, that definitely helps with the intense feels of blah and ick.


----------



## aleeeshuh (May 23, 2012)

Lucky you that it's only garlic bread! I'm pretty sure I defeated the purpose of my workout this morning. I rarely eat McDonald's, but I was craving it so bad this morning. I'm usually anti-fast food, but I just couldn't resist..

No working out for me till Friday. All I wanna do is lay out in the sun and sleep lol



> Originally Posted by *ladygrey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hahahaha!!
> 
> I just ate garlic bread for lunch and ONLY garlic bread. I feel so blah lol. I think I'm going to go work out again tonight, that definitely helps with the intense feels of blah and ick.


----------



## Hezzie (May 23, 2012)

Even tho I feel pretty crappy and bloated and fatigued I still went to the gym today. I did 20 mins on the bike, 20 mins of the elliptical, and 20 mins on the treadmill. Then I did some weights for about 10-15 mins. I'm def glad I went.

Yesterday I bought a Brita water filter for my faucet (It was $16 at Target). I'll be more apt to drink water now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I also have a brita water bottle that I bring with me everywhere I go.

For lunch I had a salad of carrots, artichoke hearts, craisins, cold chicken, black beans, green onions, and some fresh basil. I mixed in some whole grain dijon mustard instead of salad dressing and I had an apple. Yummy!!


----------



## Hezzie (May 23, 2012)

Its so important to plan what you're going to eat for the day. Is it possible to bring a lunch to work and a couple of healthy snacks? This way you won't be hungry and you'll be less likely to give in to temptation.



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Blahh the barbeque truck is outside of work today...a long with a slider truck that just opened. It's so hard to eat healthy (and save money) with these options around.


----------



## aleeeshuh (May 23, 2012)

good job!



> Originally Posted by *Hezzie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Even tho I feel pretty crappy and bloated and fatigued I still went to the gym today. I did 20 mins on the bike, 20 mins of the elliptical, and 20 mins on the treadmill. Then I did some weights for about 10-15 mins. I'm def glad I went.
> 
> ...


----------



## Playedinloops (May 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Hezzie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Its so important to plan what you're going to eat for the day. Is it possible to bring a lunch to work and a couple of healthy snacks? This way you won't be hungry and you'll be less likely to give in to temptation.


 
Oh, I always bring a lunch, whether or not I opt to eat it is another story, lol. I behaved today, and ate what I had brought, which was my "chili" aka black beans, diced tomatoes, ground turkey, bell peppers, and corn. And it was delicious, but not the bbq from the bbq truck lol.


----------



## Hezzie (May 23, 2012)

But I bet you feel way better for eating the "chili" then you would have if you had the BBQ.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



Oh, I always bring a lunch, whether or not I opt to eat it is another story, lol. I behaved today, and ate what I had brought, which was my "chili" aka black beans, diced tomatoes, ground turkey, bell peppers, and corn. And it was delicious, but not the bbq from the bbq truck lol.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Hezzie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


 definitely! And I won't feel so gross when I head to the gym, or when I eat dinner. I try to remind myself that I will never regret eating healthy or working out, but I often regret eating junk food and not going to the gym.


----------



## Hezzie (May 23, 2012)

Exactly! Thats what keeps me going to the gym. My nutritionist was the first to say this to me "you will always regret not going to the gym but you will never regret going to the gym".



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> definitely! And I won't feel so gross when I head to the gym, or when I eat dinner. I try to remind myself that I will never regret eating healthy or working out, but I often regret eating junk food and not going to the gym.


----------



## yanelib27 (May 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Hezzie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Exactly! Thats what keeps me going to the gym. My nutritionist was the first to say this to me "you will always regret not going to the gym but you will never regret going to the gym".
> 
> ...


----------



## ladygrey (May 23, 2012)

That's such an awesome way to look at it!



> Originally Posted by *Hezzie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Exactly! Thats what keeps me going to the gym. My nutritionist was the first to say this to me "you will always regret not going to the gym but you will never regret going to the gym".


----------



## Playedinloops (May 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ladygrey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's such an awesome way to look at it!


 It REALLY helps me to think of how I'll feel afterward. Leftovers of catholic guilt or something, lol.


----------



## amberlamps (May 23, 2012)

I haven't done anything in 2 weeks. It doesn't help that it's 100+ outside.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I haven't done anything in 2 weeks. It doesn't help that it's 100+ outside.


 Yeah, that is terrible. When I lived in Tempe for a summer, if I wanted to work out outside I had to do it before 7 AM. Fortunately I was at ASU for a summer language program and my funding covered the rec center.


----------



## aleeeshuh (May 23, 2012)

have any fun workout vids? or even netflix has some cool workouts on there



> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I haven't done anything in 2 weeks. It doesn't help that it's 100+ outside.


----------



## amberlamps (May 23, 2012)

I have some really good pilates DVDs but I never use them. I don't really like any of the workouts on Netflix though. My real main problem is motivation.


----------



## yanelib27 (May 23, 2012)

Its 92 degrees outside but Im still going for my walk, it wont kill me (hopefully!) Plus the park I am going to has shade


----------



## ladygrey (May 23, 2012)

Went to the gym tonight! I think I need to start going an hour earlier so I can avoid the stanky and loud teenage boys...


----------



## icecreamofwheat (May 23, 2012)

I'm in the middle of repeating Week 4 of C25k today. The temp around here suddenly shot up and I cannot deal with the heat! So I thought I'd get more comfortable with week 4 in the warm weather.

My diet downfall is soda. I've been drinking a lot more water recently (I fill up my Brita filter in the morning, which is about 7~8 cups, and try to finish it throughout the day) but if I see some soda at home, I always want to have a sip (especially Fresca mmm). A little can seems so harmless but it doesn't curb hunger and just fills you with empty calories -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I've been having a "green" smoothie almost everyday, and it's been great as a small after-workout meal. Looks terrible, but tastes delish.

1 sliced up *frozen banana*, 3/4 cup of *blueberries* (it's better to use 1 *mango* if you want a pretty green smoothie. the blueberries turn this jade-green D, 2 handfuls of *spinach*, some *milk* to thin it out a bit and a drop of *vanilla extrac*t. This actually makes like 20 oz so if you just want to try it, cut it in half  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## icecreamofwheat (May 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ladygrey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Went to the gym tonight! I think I need to start going an hour earlier so I can avoid the stanky and loud teenage boys...


lol a cloud of odor follows when they move around in droves


----------



## ladygrey (May 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *icecreamofwheat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> lol a cloud of odor follows when they move around in droves


 Their stench is so...potent! There were about 10 of them in our tiny little apartment gym, so it was lots of stank in a pretty tiny place.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 24, 2012)

I did 20/20/20 on the elliptical, bike, and in the pool last night. Tonight I have to go to the dentist, I'm going to try and go to the gym afterward, but my mouth will be frozen so I doubt that I'll want to.


----------



## yanelib27 (May 24, 2012)

I did 3 miles yesterday at the park, felt crappy afterward, got a headache and everything, but I feel great today, so it was worth it!

I am doing weightwatchers and that was 7 activity points, so now I just need 7 more to hit my goal for the week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I will not do any exercise today, since I have stuff to do. But I am planning on going to a spinning class on Saturday at 9 am. I hope thats fun.


----------



## Hezzie (May 24, 2012)

I feel like absolute poo today. Damn period. I weighed myself this morning and I'm down about .5 of a pound but considering that i've had my period all week, I'm happy with that. I don't think I'm going to make it to the gym today cos I am in so much pain and I have to go to the market then I am working a double shift tonight. But I already have plans to go walking with a friend and my hubby tomorrow night and then the gym Saturday morning.

I hope everyone has a great, and active weekend!


----------



## Playedinloops (May 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I did 3 miles yesterday at the park, felt crappy afterward, got a headache and everything, but I feel great today, so it was worth it!
> 
> I am doing weightwatchers and that was 7 activity points, so now I just need 7 more to hit my goal for the week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I will not do any exercise today, since I have stuff to do. But I am planning on going to a spinning class on Saturday at 9 am. I hope thats fun.


 Spinning is soooo fun!! You will love it. It is so nice to have an entire room of people around doing the same thing with you. 

I'm going to try to make it to zumba tonight...but the whole dentist thing is going to hold me back.


----------



## yanelib27 (May 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Playedinloops (May 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yey! Glad you said that, I know its intense and I am fine with that, I just want to have fun while I do it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yeah there is a place around here that does karaoke spinning which is SUPER fun, but also super expensive lol.


----------



## ladygrey (May 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Hezzie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I feel like absolute poo today. Damn period. I weighed myself this morning and I'm down about .5 of a pound but considering that i've had my period all week, I'm happy with that. I don't think I'm going to make it to the gym today cos I am in so much pain and I have to go to the market then I am working a double shift tonight. But I already have plans to go walking with a friend and my hubby tomorrow night and then the gym Saturday morning.
> 
> I hope everyone has a great, and active weekend!


 I'm sorry you feel blah! But .5 down during your period is a major accomplishment! To me, at least--I know how hard it is to get the scale to go down when it's that time of the month.


----------



## aleeeshuh (May 24, 2012)

down .5 a pound and on your period, is definitely good! i'm not kidding when I say I gain at least 5 lbs of water retention.



> Originally Posted by *Hezzie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I feel like absolute poo today. Damn period. I weighed myself this morning and I'm down about .5 of a pound but considering that i've had my period all week, I'm happy with that. I don't think I'm going to make it to the gym today cos I am in so much pain and I have to go to the market then I am working a double shift tonight. But I already have plans to go walking with a friend and my hubby tomorrow night and then the gym Saturday morning.
> 
> I hope everyone has a great, and active weekend!


----------



## aleeeshuh (May 24, 2012)

weight watchers is such a great program! it really works  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I did 3 miles yesterday at the park, felt crappy afterward, got a headache and everything, but I feel great today, so it was worth it!
> 
> I am doing weightwatchers and that was 7 activity points, so now I just need 7 more to hit my goal for the week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I will not do any exercise today, since I have stuff to do. But I am planning on going to a spinning class on Saturday at 9 am. I hope thats fun.


----------



## yanelib27 (May 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *aleeeshuh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> weight watchers is such a great program! it really works  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


----------



## aleeeshuh (May 24, 2012)

yeah it's definitely not cheap. when i joined it was 39.99/month with auto pay. i mainly stopped bc a really close person to me passed away. i couldn't motivate myself to lose weight. but when i was an active member i lost about 7lbs in three weeks or less. i don't really remember



> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It really is. Call me weird but I look forward to the weigh ins each week. And the advice, support at the meetings is awesome.
> 
> I am hoping I can loose my 21 lbs in 3 months or less because at 43.00 a month, its not cheap!


----------



## yanelib27 (May 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *aleeeshuh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yeah it's definitely not cheap. when i joined it was 39.99/month with auto pay. i mainly stopped bc a really close person to me passed away. i couldn't motivate myself to lose weight. but when i was an active member i lost about 7lbs in three weeks or less. i don't really remember
> 
> ...


----------



## icecreamofwheat (May 24, 2012)

Instead of walking every other day of C25k, today I decided to start jump roping 1000 times. The rope was a bit too short for me, but it was all I could find, so I made it work lol. it ended up taking only like 20 mins but it was better than nothing and I worked up a sweat!

It's cool that some of you have done Weight Watchers. I was looking up healthy recipes yesterday and noticed for the first time that quite a few of them were labeled conveniently with points for those who are on the program.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 24, 2012)

No gym today for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Stupid dentist...sucks.


----------



## Hezzie (May 25, 2012)

I'm trying to start doing a plant based, whole food diet.I made an awesome cereal (raw oats, Uncle Sam's, grape nuts, ground flax seed meal, &amp; bite sized shredded wheats with walnuts, raisins, bananas, strawberries, and black berries) this morning, with almond milk. It was soooo good! And incredibly filling. (I think I ate a little too much, but it was sooo good!) I have a long day today and I don't know when I'll be home to eat again so this should hold me over for a while. If you're looking for plant based recipes go to engine2diet.com


----------



## aleeeshuh (May 25, 2012)

I was supposed to start week 5 this morning, but i'm sick. i have a painfulx10 sore throat and runny boogers coming out of my nose. this morning i put on eyeliners and filled in my eyebrows. that's it, no full face today. feeling like shitake mushrooms


----------



## Hezzie (May 25, 2012)

Ugh. So sorry to hear that. Hope u feel better soon!



> Originally Posted by *aleeeshuh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was supposed to start week 5 this morning, but i'm sick. i have a painfulx10 sore throat and runny boogers coming out of my nose. this morning i put on eyeliners and filled in my eyebrows. that's it, no full face today. feeling like shitake mushrooms


----------



## icecreamofwheat (May 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *aleeeshuh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was supposed to start week 5 this morning, but i'm sick. i have a painfulx10 sore throat and runny boogers coming out of my nose. this morning i put on eyeliners and filled in my eyebrows. that's it, no full face today. feeling like shitake mushrooms


 feel better! no need to get dolled up when your body needs rest  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I didn't run today as I planned :/ but I'm so exhausted. I've been running around since morning taking care of random chores and cooking. looking forward to a workout tomorrow.

I've been on a healthy cooking kick recently b/c I can feed myself alright but don't really have a good variety of healthy meals under my belt. So I've been trying to learn a new recipes I can use at school in the fall. After someone mentioned turkey chili on the thread the other day, I found this recipe and made it today! http://www.fitnessmagazine.com/recipe/turkey/turkey-and-black-bean-chili/

low fat, low sodium, but still delicious and filling  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## icecreamofwheat (May 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Hezzie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm trying to start doing a plant based, whole food diet.I made an awesome cereal (raw oats, Uncle Sam's, grape nuts, ground flax seed meal, &amp; bite sized shredded wheats with walnuts, raisins, bananas, strawberries, and black berries) this morning, with almond milk. It was soooo good! And incredibly filling. (I think I ate a little too much, but it was sooo good!) I have a long day today and I don't know when I'll be home to eat again so this should hold me over for a while. If you're looking for plant based recipes go to engine2diet.com


 that sounds so much better than just a boring bowl of Cheerios. and much more nutritious!


----------



## yanelib27 (May 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *icecreamofwheat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *aleeeshuh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## yanelib27 (May 25, 2012)

In other news, I had my second weigh in today at Weight Watchers, and I lost 4 lbs this week!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

And I talked my sister into going to the spinning class with me tomorrow morning so I am looking forward to that!


----------



## amberlamps (May 25, 2012)

Went for a 4 hour hike with BF today. My feet are tiiiiired. He hiked longer than me.


----------



## aleeeshuh (May 26, 2012)

Wow 4 hours?! That's definitely a workout  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Good job



> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Went for a 4 hour hike with BF today. My feet are tiiiiired. He hiked longer than me.


 Wow 4lbs? That's impressive  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> In other news, I had my second weigh in today at Weight Watchers, and I lost 4 lbs this week!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> And I talked my sister into going to the spinning class with me tomorrow morning so I am looking forward to that!


 Thanks guys  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I should be sleeping right now, but I have a huge event tomorrow and I need to do a bunch of last minute stuff. I'm super excited tomorrow because we're holding a Teacher's Appreciation Day for our community!


----------



## Hezzie (May 26, 2012)

I didn't get home til about 2pm (i ate this around 8:30am) and I didn't really feel hungry until I got home. It has tons of fiber so its filling for a long time.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *icecreamofwheat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


that sounds so much better than just a boring bowl of Cheerios. and much more nutritious!
Yay! Wtg!!



> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> In other news, I had my second weigh in today at Weight Watchers, and I lost 4 lbs this week!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> And I talked my sister into going to the spinning class with me tomorrow morning so I am looking forward to that!


 Thats awesome!!



> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Went for a 4 hour hike with BF today. My feet are tiiiiired. He hiked longer than me.


 I went for an hour walk yesterday and my and the hubs are planning to hit the gym today.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 26, 2012)

Yesterday I only did a quick swim because I forgot to take my sports bra to the gym lol. I'm definitely going to hit the gym harder and longer today. My eating has gone to all kinds of crap in the past few days though unfortunately.


----------



## kerker (May 26, 2012)

First time reading this thread! I'm trying to jump on the exercise bandwagon! Man it's tough, I have no motivation to go to the gym. I force myself to go atleast 3 times a week but it's not something I enjoy. I hope by reading what you ladies or gents accomplish it would help me stay focus.


----------



## Hezzie (May 26, 2012)

Even just doing a little bit it better than nothing. Give urself some credit!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yesterday I only did a quick swim because I forgot to take my sports bra to the gym lol. I'm definitely going to hit the gym harder and longer today. My eating has gone to all kinds of crap in the past few days though unfortunately.


----------



## Hezzie (May 26, 2012)

Awesome! Well, if u read up a little bit u'll see that one thing that motivates me is something my nutritionist said "You'll always regret NOT exercising but you're never regret exercising". Good luck and keep up the good work!



> Originally Posted by *kerker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> First time reading this thread! I'm trying to jump on the exercise bandwagon! Man it's tough, I have no motivation to go to the gym. I force myself to go atleast 3 times a week but it's not something I enjoy. I hope by reading what you ladies or gents accomplish it would help me stay focus.


----------



## yanelib27 (May 26, 2012)

So I went to spinning and its def not for me, to say the least. That bike hurt so much, I did it for 5 minutes and then moved on to the elliptical (my fave cardio machine) so I did that for 30 minutes and since I was doing intervals I couldnt do anymore than that! But its still better than doing nothing at all, so I am happy about that. My sister did stay for the entire spinning class and she enjoyed it, so that was good. 

Maybe we go for a walk tomorrow morning and then go watch men in black 3. We will see how we both feel in the AM. 

Thanks you guys **aleeeshuh and hezzie** for the comments, you guys are awesomely supportive


----------



## ladygrey (May 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I went to spinning and its def not for me, to say the least. That bike hurt so much, I did it for 5 minutes and then moved on to the elliptical (my fave cardio machine) so I did that for 30 minutes and since I was doing intervals I couldnt do anymore than that! But its still better than doing nothing at all, so I am happy about that. My sister did stay for the entire spinning class and she enjoyed it, so that was good.
> 
> ...


 Spinning can be brutal! When I'm feeling tough, I love to go to the spinning/cardio kickboxing classes at the university rec center. Unfortunately, since it's summer they don't have them.

I'm down 1.5 pounds, which is pretty remarkable considering I'm pmsing and I've been eating like crap over the past few days. I think I'll do some cardio and hit the pool later tonight. I need to go out and pick up some sunscreen first, though. 

Everyone is doing so well!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (May 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kerker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> First time reading this thread! I'm trying to jump on the exercise bandwagon! Man it's tough, I have no motivation to go to the gym. I force myself to go atleast 3 times a week but it's not something I enjoy. I hope by reading what you ladies or gents accomplish it would help me stay focus.


 Fitocracy!!! Its the thing that motivates me the most, lol. Leveling up feels soooo good. 

I went swimming today for 45 minutes, did some weights, 25 on the bike, and a 20 minute walk. AND Whole foods salad bar for lunch, yuuummm.


----------



## yanelib27 (May 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *kerker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## amberlamps (May 26, 2012)

I only did a spin class once. It kicked my butt, and left it bruised. It was mixed with a pilates class afterwards. I liked how I felt after it, but the during sucks.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> how can you guys work out for over an hour? my goodness you are tough! If I do 30 minutes or an hour I call it a good day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Haha, well I always just tell myself "if I quit what else do I have to do?" and the answer is usually sit on the couch and eat chips so I keep working.

The hard part for me is getting there, once I'm there, I could work out for the entire day.


----------



## icecreamofwheat (May 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That looks yummo, I have to try it. I too am looking to learn/cook more variety of foods. Thanks!


 No prob, if you find a healthy dish that you love, share it here - I'd love to see it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I made a light cole slaw today with a recipe that uses Greek yogurt instead of mayo (got it from this vid: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nhjrWllpdqI) and it was great b/c I usually don't like to use cabbage in salads so I never really eat them raw. too bad I ate it all before thinking to take a pic  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I did my last day of my week 4 of C25k but it still left me so breathless that I'm worried about week 5 :/ but I don't want to repeat it AGAIN - I've already done it twice!


----------



## covergurl2012 (May 27, 2012)

what benifits do u get from the stretches?? just wondering i wna get n shape so bad but dont know where to start with the working out part..


----------



## icecreamofwheat (May 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *covergurl2012* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> what benifits do u get from the stretches?? just wondering i wna get n shape so bad but dont know where to start with the working out part..


 what stretches? did someone mention something specific on this thread?


----------



## Playedinloops (May 27, 2012)

I don't know if anyone specifically mentioned them, but this stretch routine is amazing: http://www.amateurendurance.com/community-submissions/article/daily-stretch-routine/


----------



## yanelib27 (May 27, 2012)

I would start with something simple like walking or a dance class like Zumba, or any other cardio class your gym offers. Or a low intensity DVD. Then progress from there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I think I will do Zumba on my xbox kinect for 45 minutes today, thats always fun! 

As far as stretching, I like to stretch afterwards so my muscles arent too sore the next day.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 27, 2012)

Aghh, I'm lacking in motivation today. I went out last night so I was up til 3, and then I ate pizza as hangover cure today lol. The gym closes in 3 hours and I'm still in my pajamas. I just put my bathing suit in the washing machine too, otherwise I'd just swim in my own pool. blahhhh, I'm going to do some stretches and maybe a cardio dvd but it's soooo hot.


----------



## yanelib27 (May 27, 2012)

I did Zumba for 30 minutes and then stretched for 10. Overall, good day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I am hoping to loose 2 lbs this week, so my goal is to exercise every day and watch my portions all week. I saw myself in a mirror at the gym yesterday and could not believe how I looked, I am doing so good. Best feeling ever.


----------



## Hezzie (May 28, 2012)

I don't like spin class but I do the bike at the gym some days. 30 minutes on the elliptical is awesome! You'll be able to do more once you get used to that. Don't push yourself too hard.



> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I went to spinning and its def not for me, to say the least. That bike hurt so much, I did it for 5 minutes and then moved on to the elliptical (my fave cardio machine) so I did that for 30 minutes and since I was doing intervals I couldnt do anymore than that! But its still better than doing nothing at all, so I am happy about that. My sister did stay for the entire spinning class and she enjoyed it, so that was good.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hezzie (May 28, 2012)

I agree wholeheartedly. Once I get there, I'm there for like 90 minutes. But its just getting there thats the tough part lol I feel bad when I don't go so that helps motivate me too.



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Haha, well I always just tell myself "if I quit what else do I have to do?" and the answer is usually sit on the couch and eat chips so I keep working.
> 
> The hard part for me is getting there, once I'm there, I could work out for the entire day.


----------



## Hezzie (May 28, 2012)

I went to the gym today. Did 40 minutes of cardio and about 20 minutes of weights. My legs were so dead I didn't even think I could make it to ten minutes never mind forty. It was a miracle lol


----------



## yanelib27 (May 28, 2012)

I did a dvd today - biggest loser boot camp workout. Bob kicked my butt. Gotta love him!


----------



## yanelib27 (May 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Hezzie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I went to the gym today. Did 40 minutes of cardio and about 20 minutes of weights. My legs were so dead I didn't even think I could make it to ten minutes never mind forty. It was a miracle lol


 Good job! Its a nice feeling when we prove to ourselves we are stronger than we think!


----------



## Pancua (May 29, 2012)

I'm back!

And the moment of truth, I gained a total of 4 pounds on my trip._ _I was pretty sure it was more than that but so glad it wasn't. I was walking a mile every day on the upper deck first thing in the morning as well as using the stairs as much as possible but I was also not really paying much attention to my food intake either.

All in all though, pleased with it all but glad to be back home!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ladygrey (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm back!
> 
> ...


 How was your cruise?! I hope you post photos on your blog. Glad to have you back here!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Oh, and only 4 pounds on a cruise is really, really good! Especially considering the amount of delish food for eating that's available.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Pancua (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ladygrey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> How was your cruise?! I hope you post photos on your blog. Glad to have you back here!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> ...


 As soon as I get them all organized I will! There are quite a few on my phone cause my camera died! I'm trying to get back on top of my work emails before I try to multi task with all the photos.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## aleeeshuh (May 29, 2012)

Glad you're back!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm back!
> 
> ...


----------



## yanelib27 (May 29, 2012)

Sore from yesterday so not doing anything today. Even if I wanted to, I wont be home until 9 ish so workout goes out the window. I do have my Zumba class tomorrow evening. So I am looking forward to that


----------



## Playedinloops (May 29, 2012)

Blah, I'm trying to get up the energy to go to the gym, but its supposed to storm really bad with in the next few hours and I  hate driving in it.


----------



## aleeeshuh (May 30, 2012)

this morning i did the first day of week 5. it wasn't bad at all. i'm excited for the 20 minute run. according to c25k i should be able to do it on the third day of week 5. if i am able to complete an entire 20 minute, i'll be super surprised. at the latest, i'll have an update by monday.


----------



## icecreamofwheat (May 30, 2012)

This is something a tad bit off topic but, I've been thinking about doing and reading up on doing the Master Cleanse on and off for months. I think I'm going to start this weekend when I can go to the farmers market and pick up a whole case of lemons. I think this will help me kick start my weight loss and also a better diet in general. Apparently many people find it easier to go raw after this cleanse - although I'm not looking for a raw/vegetarian diet yet, I am hoping to consistently keep a healthy diet without binging. I've been doing really well for about a month.. until I bought 2 boxes of Breyer's and ate most of it myself within a span of 3 days &gt;_&lt

Anyone ever done a juice cleanse?


----------



## yanelib27 (May 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *icecreamofwheat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is something a tad bit off topic but, I've been thinking about doing and reading up on doing the Master Cleanse on and off for months. I think I'm going to start this weekend when I can go to the farmers market and pick up a whole case of lemons. I think this will help me kick start my weight loss and also a better diet in general. Apparently many people find it easier to go raw after this cleanse - although I'm not looking for a raw/vegetarian diet yet, I am hoping to consistently keep a healthy diet without binging. I've been doing really well for about a month.. until I bought 2 boxes of Breyer's and ate most of it myself within a span of 3 days &gt;_&lt
> 
> Anyone ever done a juice cleanse?


 I have done the Master Cleanse once while in college, and I did lose about 10 lbs in 10 days.. I couldn't do anymore after that. I kept it off for a year and a half, but mostly because I would go dancing a lot and ate very little. Not that I am recommending you do that, I am just saying how I was able to keep it off that long.I would not consider doing it again however, because there are other healthier ways to lose weight.. so that's my 2 cents  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## icecreamofwheat (May 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have done the Master Cleanse once while in college, and I did lose about 10 lbs in 10 days.. I couldn't do anymore after that. I kept it off for a year and a half, but mostly because I would go dancing a lot and ate very little. Not that I am recommending you do that, I am just saying how I was able to keep it off that long.I would not consider doing it again however, because there are other healthier ways to lose weight.. so that's my 2 cents  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Thanks for letting me know about your experience  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> yeah, I'm definitely just shooting for 10 days and a few days to ease out. I think as long as I feel my muscle staying strong I'll feel okay. Also I'm hoping this will reduce some stomach problems I've been having w/ the erratic eating.


----------



## yanelib27 (May 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *icecreamofwheat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Hezzie (May 30, 2012)

I want to do a cleanse/detoxification of my system but I don't think I would do anything that made me feel ill. I think that is your body's way of telling something isn't right. But that's just my opinion. And I definitely would seek advise from either a doctor (even though they're pretty much useless) or a nutritional expert.



> Originally Posted by *icecreamofwheat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is something a tad bit off topic but, I've been thinking about doing and reading up on doing the Master Cleanse on and off for months. I think I'm going to start this weekend when I can go to the farmers market and pick up a whole case of lemons. I think this will help me kick start my weight loss and also a better diet in general. Apparently many people find it easier to go raw after this cleanse - although I'm not looking for a raw/vegetarian diet yet, I am hoping to consistently keep a healthy diet without binging. I've been doing really well for about a month.. until I bought 2 boxes of Breyer's and ate most of it myself within a span of 3 days &gt;_&lt
> 
> Anyone ever done a juice cleanse?


----------



## Hezzie (May 30, 2012)

I've had a crappy two days. Didn't really work out, unless playing frisbee counts but I don't count it. I've eaten OK though. Just finding that this is a tough week for me. I'm reading a book about to change my thinking in regards to eating and day 6 was to find a diet coach, and I did that. So hopefully when I have these tough times she can support me and help get me through them.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Hezzie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've had a crappy two days. Didn't really work out, unless playing frisbee counts but I don't count it. I've eaten OK though. Just finding that this is a tough week for me. I'm reading a book about to change my thinking in regards to eating and day 6 was to find a diet coach, and I did that. So hopefully when I have these tough times she can support me and help get me through them.


 I am having the same issue. I'm trying to go to the gym today but ughhh no motivation. I haven't been since Friday though.


----------



## aleeeshuh (May 30, 2012)

the last i worked out before this morning was last thursday! almost a whole week. this morning i worked out, but had to google "why should i workout in the morning" for motivation. haha 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am having the same issue. I'm trying to go to the gym today but ughhh no motivation. I haven't been since Friday though.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *aleeeshuh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> the last i worked out before this morning was last thursday! almost a whole week. this morning i worked out, but had to google "why should i workout in the morning" for motivation. haha


 I'm realllly trying to go. I know I'll be happy once I get there and it will probably wake me up, but laying in bed with netflix seems much better. My hair is in a pony tail already though, so I should just pack my bag and go.


----------



## icecreamofwheat (May 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You are not going to feel very well, probably lightheaded and always hungry.. just FYI. And the lemonade smell will probably make you queasy after day 3 or 4. you can do it though if you set your mind to it, just know it wont be a pleasant experience.


 Ah, well this is my first ever cleanse so I would expect some minor side-effects. I think the most difficult part for me won't be physical but mental.



> Originally Posted by *Hezzie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I want to do a cleanse/detoxification of my system but I don't think I would do anything that made me feel ill. I think that is your body's way of telling something isn't right. But that's just my opinion. And I definitely would seek advise from either a doctor (even though they're pretty much useless) or a nutritional expert.


 I'll def stop if I feel something majorly wrong. Don't wanna pass out just to lose a few pounds. But I don't think the cleanse should feel like a piece of cake when I've become accustomed to processed foods and over-eating. I'll keep you guys updated when I start  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I thought my legs were going to give out doing week 5. my breathing's getting better during the jogs though!


----------



## icecreamofwheat (May 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm realllly trying to go. I know I'll be happy once I get there and it will probably wake me up, but laying in bed with netflix seems much better. My hair is in a pony tail already though, so I should just pack my bag and go.


 Netflix streaming blows. haha have any good movie suggestions? they have good tv shows though (gotta catch up on my Downton Abbey ^^)


----------



## yanelib27 (May 30, 2012)

DEXTER is awesome on Netflix  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I just got back from the Zumba class, it was so much fun! All 3 of us (friend and friend's cousin) enjoyed it.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *icecreamofwheat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Netflix streaming blows. haha have any good movie suggestions? they have good tv shows though (gotta catch up on my Downton Abbey ^^)


 lol the tv shows are what I watch...I like terrible tv though, currently working my way through Dance Academy...an Australian teenage drama, haha. 

Oh, and I did half an hour on the bike and then called it quits. My new bathing suit will get here tomorrow which will inspire more pool time! 

I've got some goals on fitocracy...trying to get to level 10 because i'll reward myself with new tennis shoes then.


----------



## Hezzie (May 31, 2012)

I made it to the gym this morning. 30 minutes on the ARC Trainer and 45 minutes on the treadmill (on random hill setting). It felt really good after not going for two days.

@playedinloops - my next reward for myself is new running sneakers. I can't wait!


----------



## Playedinloops (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Hezzie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I made it to the gym this morning. 30 minutes on the ARC Trainer and 45 minutes on the treadmill (on random hill setting). It felt really good after not going for two days.
> 
> @playedinloops - my next reward for myself is new running sneakers. I can't wait!


 It's gonna be so nice! I've had these ones since 2009! 

I promised myself I would make it to zumba tonight, rather than doing cardio on my own...hopefully I'll stick to it.


----------



## aleeeshuh (Jun 1, 2012)

I highly recommend Nike Free's. I LOVE THEM! They contour to your feet and I've had them for a year



> Originally Posted by *Hezzie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I made it to the gym this morning. 30 minutes on the ARC Trainer and 45 minutes on the treadmill (on random hill setting). It felt really good after not going for two days.
> 
> @playedinloops - my next reward for myself is new running sneakers. I can't wait!


----------



## Hezzie (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks! I'll check them out.

I'll be going to the gym later with my hubby.

Going to the farmer's market tomorrow so get my produce. We're slowly but surely making our way into a vegan diet.



> Originally Posted by *aleeeshuh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I highly recommend Nike Free's. I LOVE THEM! They contour to your feet and I've had them for a year


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Hezzie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks! I'll check them out.
> 
> ...


 I tried a farmers market last weekend...it was weirdly more expensive here than the grocery store. When I lived in the midwest, it was so cheap to buy at the farmers market. This city is crazy! 

I did a swim and sometime on the elliptical yesterday, I'll probably do something similar tonight.


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 1, 2012)

I only lost .6 lbs this week, which makes no sense because I worked out pretty much every day this week!


----------



## Hezzie (Jun 2, 2012)

ONLY?! The scale is going down girl, thats the goal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Great job!



> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I only lost .6 lbs this week, which makes no sense because I worked out pretty much every day this week!


----------



## Hezzie (Jun 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I tried a farmers market last weekend...it was weirdly more expensive here than the grocery store. When I lived in the midwest, it was so cheap to buy at the farmers market. This city is crazy!
> 
> I did a swim and sometime on the elliptical yesterday, I'll probably do something similar tonight.


I was afraid of that. I didn't go to the farmer's market cos its pouring out but my friend had told me that she went to a fruit stand the other day and it was so expensive. I live in a pretty poor city so I'm hoping the farmer's market will be decently priced. I really want to buy locally grown produce.


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Hezzie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I was afraid of that. I didn't go to the farmer's market cos its pouring out but my friend had told me that she went to a fruit stand the other day and it was so expensive. I live in a pretty poor city so I'm hoping the farmer's market will be decently priced. I really want to buy locally grown produce.


 Yeah, I'm going to try a different one out in the suburbs today, see if it's any cheaper. I'm actually headed out the door now, then to the gym!


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 3, 2012)

I didnt work out at all yesterday or today.. but I do plan on doing at least 30 minutes of some physical activity every day this week. I am excited to work out and I havent said that in a loong time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## icecreamofwheat (Jun 4, 2012)

me neither D: checking up on this thread is one of the few things keeping me at least trying, even if I get off track many times along the way. lol


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 4, 2012)

I worked out saturday and sunday this weekend, and it felt really good. Since I started working out diligently about 3 weeks ago, I can already see improvement in my body. I don't know if it is in my head or if it's real, but I will take either.


----------



## Pancua (Jun 4, 2012)

I did 15 mins of the stair master on Saturday and 10 mins on the treadmill. Yesterday saw me doing a Game of Thrones marathon with some friends which turned out to be a blessing because my back was hurting something awful. I ended up having to take a vicodin just to take enough of the edge off to go to sleep.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

It's still hurting this morning but I'm hoping to at least get some stretching in.


----------



## Hezzie (Jun 4, 2012)

I really didn't feel like going to the gym today so I did 37 mins on the Wii Fit. Me and hubby didn't go to the gym at all this weekend. We were feeling a little washed out.

Remember, 5 mins is better than 0 mins! Every little bit helps.


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 4, 2012)

I can't decide if I should go to the gym tonight or do the weightloss yoga video I got as my free download from Klutchclub. Probably should gym so I can swim, but I don't knooooow.


----------



## Pancua (Jun 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can't decide if I should go to the gym tonight or do the weightloss yoga video I got as my free download from Klutchclub. Probably should gym so I can swim, but I don't knooooow.


 Swimming! Hit the pool!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Swimming! Hit the pool!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 It's my fav thing to do and the only thing that motivates me to get on the evil elliptical lol. If I swim long enough I can level up on fitocracy!


----------



## icecreamofwheat (Jun 5, 2012)

I passed up jogging to spend an hour trying to learn this dance  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> :

 
I can't follow choreography for the life of me so it was a hard hour -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but so fun! hope to finish learning it by the end of the week.


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 5, 2012)

So I did end up hitting the pool last night, but I didn't do anything other than that...tonight I'll try to push myself. The cardio equipment is always so full on weeknights, and I can't work out after 9 PM because it'll keep me up all night.


----------



## Pancua (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I did end up hitting the pool last night, but I didn't do anything other than that...tonight I'll try to push myself. The cardio equipment is always so full on weeknights, and I can't work out after 9 PM because it'll keep me up all night.


 Yay for doing something though! Better than I did!


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yay for doing something though! Better than I did!


 Yeah, it's turning into an addiction now, which I guess is a good thing.  I usually don't have anything better to do anyway, lol.


----------



## Hezzie (Jun 5, 2012)

Swimming is one of the best exercises you can do.



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I did end up hitting the pool last night, but I didn't do anything other than that...tonight I'll try to push myself. The cardio equipment is always so full on weeknights, and I can't work out after 9 PM because it'll keep me up all night.


----------



## aleeeshuh (Jun 5, 2012)

The last time I worked out was last Friday! I've been sleeping really late these past few days. I can't get myself to wake up at 6 anymore  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Tomorrow I shall try again


----------



## Pancua (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm having a "Holy crap!" moment.

The black t shirt is from 2 years ago and was snug. The grey t shirt is new and is a good fit.


----------



## icecreamofwheat (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm having a "Holy crap!" moment.
> 
> The black t shirt is from 2 years ago and was snug. The grey t shirt is new and is a good fit.


 my goooly you've come so far! It's awesome you can really SEE the work paying off  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## aleeeshuh (Jun 5, 2012)

wow Pancua! That's amazing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Keep up the great work


----------



## Hezzie (Jun 5, 2012)

I went to the gym for an hour today with my hubby. I'm making a vegan lasagna right now. I hope its good cos it was a lot of work.


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 5, 2012)

I went swimming again, but the pool was waaaay too cold. Even after some time in the sauna, my muscles all feel tight.


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 5, 2012)

Warning - I'm about to over-share. This is the time of the month where I want to hit ppl because I feel like crap. Needless to say, I haven't done anything as far as physical activity and I really don't want to! I barely have the energy to shower (not kidding right now).. anyway glad to see every one is doing so well. I will report back later in the week with hopefully some better news. I also have a big weekend coming up and I really hope this doesn't interfere with that. I will be so bummed if it does.


----------



## Hezzie (Jun 6, 2012)

Vegan lasagna was a bust. I need a different recipe.

I went to the gym this morning and did over an hour of cardio. I feel pretty good right now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Having a hard time with my diet this week, I'm not doing awful but I'm on hormones right now and its not easy :/


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Hezzie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Vegan lasagna was a bust. I need a different recipe.
> 
> I went to the gym this morning and did over an hour of cardio. I feel pretty good right now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Having a hard time with my diet this week, I'm not doing awful but I'm on hormones right now and its not easy :/


 I have a good veggie one but I don't think it would translate well to vegan.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## amberlamps (Jun 6, 2012)

My boyfriend's mom makes a killer spinach lasagne. I made it once (not as well) but don't remember the recipe. It had cheese in it though. It's one of my favorite foods of all time.


----------



## aleeeshuh (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm losing momentum. Work has been CRAZY insane. I'm usually at the office from 8:30 -7:30. I'm beyond grateful that's we've been busy. At the same time, I'm losing a lot of energy and time for myself...

Any tips/advice?


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *aleeeshuh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm losing momentum. Work has been CRAZY insane. I'm usually at the office from 8:30 -7:30. I'm beyond grateful that's we've been busy. At the same time, I'm losing a lot of energy and time for myself...
> 
> Any tips/advice?


 Well, I don't know how it applies to your situation or what your job is, but can you go on a walk during the day? I know its not the same as running, but it's still exercise, it would get you out of the office and off your butt for a little while. Are you paid hourly?


----------



## amberlamps (Jun 6, 2012)

Don't give up!

I've been extremely lazy and am up 3 lbs since last month.



I should have signed up for the summer session, or at the cheap city fitness club.

I need a new yoga mat because my dog peed all over mine (the perks of him getting older) so I threw it away, but I'm going to do a pilates dvd today.


----------



## angiepang1e (Jun 6, 2012)

I love this thread in particular because it motivates me to get up and work out! Thanks to you ladies! I was able to do the elliptical for 30 mins nonstop! I was a heavy smoker and have quit a few months ago.  It feels so good to be able to run or use the elliptical without getting winded!  Today I will be doing my routine of Jillian Michael's yoga.


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *angiepang1e* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love this thread in particular because it motivates me to get up and work out! Thanks to you ladies! I was able to do the elliptical for 30 mins nonstop! I was a heavy smoker and have quit a few months ago.  It feels so good to be able to run or use the elliptical without getting winded!  Today I will be doing my routine of Jillian Michael's yoga.


 Good job! I love Jillian Mochaels, I have 2 of her DVDs  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Enzi Chan (Jun 6, 2012)

I've not been able to run since jr high due to a knee injury resulting from bullying (this also keeps me from walking too much). 

Also, if that wasn't enough of a problem, due to genetically gained high blood pressure, I can't do heavy cardio of any kind or I end up with chest pains that have ended me in the hospital before. 

I am looking to loose 10-20 lbs before the end of the year. 

My weight typically goes for my center. Stomach, hips, back, and chest.

Anyone have any suggestions?

Well, aside from swimming over the summer.


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Enzi Chan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've not been able to run since jr high due to a knee injury resulting from bullying (this also keeps me from walking too much).
> 
> ...


 Join WeightWatchers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have lost 6 lbs in 3 weeks (and have 16 more to go)


----------



## aleeeshuh (Jun 6, 2012)

They have good deals on yoga mats at Ross. I always look at them but never buy them bc I don't do yoga. Don't worry about the 3 lbs, it's just a little speed bump



> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Don't give up!
> 
> ...


 I'm salary and commission. I get so focused on trying to finish a project that I forget to that I need fresh air. There's just a ton of deadlines that I have to meet on a daily basis. It's also a small business my sister and her husband own, so there's not much structure. When something is due, the pressure is ONNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Well, I don't know how it applies to your situation or what your job is, but can you go on a walk during the day? I know its not the same as running, but it's still exercise, it would get you out of the office and off your butt for a little while. Are you paid hourly?


 
I'm thinking instead of AM workouts I can do them afterwork...


----------



## amberlamps (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *aleeeshuh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They have good deals on yoga mats at Ross. I always look at them but never buy them bc I don't do yoga. Don't worry about the 3 lbs, it's just a little speed bump
> 
> ...


----------



## scooper (Jun 7, 2012)

I was always sporty and was very active in sports but stopped. 5 years ago, I had to be in full leg cast in my left leg for 3 months. Bad luck seems to be in me because 3 years after, the right leg this time, was in full leg cast, again for 3 months. Both my left and right tendon of achilles got ruptured during a sports activity. I have stopped being physically active for fear of another mishap but I do missed being fit. I need some advise. what other sports or physical activity would you recommend for me.


----------



## Pancua (Jun 7, 2012)

I seem to have lost my drive to just about anything these days. Of course, the fact that I have been in huge amounts of pain may have something to do with it but I am really at the point of saying f*** it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Hezzie (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I seem to have lost my drive to just about anything these days. Of course, the fact that I have been in huge amounts of pain may have something to do with it but I am really at the point of saying f*** it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Why are u in pain? If it has to do with ur weight, don't give up!


----------



## Hezzie (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Enzi Chan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've not been able to run since jr high due to a knee injury resulting from bullying (this also keeps me from walking too much).
> 
> ...


I have PCOS which means I am more likely to have high blood pressure, which I do. But I don't use that as an excuse, like I just have to deal with it. I don't want high blood pressure! Anyway, I watched a documentary called "forks over knives" and that along with seeing a nutritionist once a month has totally changed my life. Any kind of exercise (even just walking) is better than no exercise. And even tho u may be genetically predisposed to high blood pressure, doesn't mean there's nothing you can do to control it. A healthy diet with lots of fruits and veggies is so important. And start walking  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Pancua (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Hezzie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Why are u in pain? If it has to do with ur weight, don't give up!


 I have issues with my hips because I was so heavy for so long. They have a tendency to dislocate pretty easily and something we've just discovered is the muscles that support my hips are weak so we are doing PT to help strengthen those. So I am having to deal with the bad before the good as we build up the muscles which is causing me a lot of soreness and pain when I overwork them. I have a pretty high pain tolerance (I've had back issues all my life and looking at possibly needing surgery soon) so I'm no stranger to it but this is taking it to a whole new level where its just exhausting.


----------



## Hezzie (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I have issues with my hips because I was so heavy for so long. They have a tendency to dislocate pretty easily and something we've just discovered is the muscles that support my hips are weak so we are doing PT to help strengthen those. So I am having to deal with the bad before the good as we build up the muscles which is causing me a lot of soreness and pain when I overwork them. I have a pretty high pain tolerance (I've had back issues all my life and looking at possibly needing surgery soon) so I'm no stranger to it but this is taking it to a whole new level where its just exhausting.


They say pain is good don't they? My mom had issues with her elbow and needed PT and they told her that if she wasn't in pain, it would be too late to help her.


----------



## kristen87 (Jun 7, 2012)

Is anyone here a low carber and avid exerciser? I just switched to low carb (Paleo/Primal) and feel SO much better overall. However, my exercise has had to go on the back burner because my energy isn't as high for intense cardio. All I can do now is basically walk and do toning lol. I was wondering if anyone else here has had to deal with this and developed a strategy?


----------



## Enzi Chan (Jun 7, 2012)

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was hoping not to have to fork over cash to lose weight, actually.


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 7, 2012)

I am going to an athletic interval drill class tonight with a friend. And I am really looking forward to it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Its 45 minutes, I hope I can make it to the end!


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 7, 2012)

I swear I'm going to make it to zumba tonight. Thursday's it isn't until 7, so I will have plenty of time to eat dinner first.


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I swear I'm going to make it to zumba tonight. Thursday's it isn't until 7, so I will have plenty of time to eat dinner first.


 Go to Zumba girl! You will have so much fun  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Go to Zumba girl! You will have so much fun  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I usually get to the gym around 7:50 haha, I like to watch tv before I go, but I don't like any of the 8 PM classes so I'll have to push myself to get there on time.


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 7, 2012)

That athletic interval training class was no joke. OMG it kicked my butt. We did intervals around the track for 20 minutes and then a hardcore all body workout. I will definitely be sore tomorrow. I also have my weight watchers meeting tomorrow and honestly I didnt do so well this week so I probably didnt hit my goal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am not giving up though, I know I can get there !


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 7, 2012)

oh man zumba kicked my butt. It was not normal zumba! It was zumba tone! Which means I had to zumba with hand weights omg my arrrrms.


----------



## Pancua (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> oh man zumba kicked my butt. It was not normal zumba! It was zumba tone! Which means I had to zumba with hand weights omg my arrrrms.


 But you did it!!


----------



## divadoll (Jun 8, 2012)

Walking is free.  Choosing healthy unprocessed foods over ready made foods is also no cost as you are already purchasing food.  Its just a matter of taking stairs vs elevator, parking the car further away so you walk more, taking a walk after work vs sitting down and watching tv.  

If you have mobility issues, you can do isometrics using tension bands to build up strength and muscle tone so that your body doesn't have as much mass to move around. You'll put less stress on your body so you can walk further and move better.  There's no magic weightloss, if there is, and I discovered it, I'd be a billionaire!  



> Originally Posted by *Enzi Chan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was hoping not to have to fork over cash to lose weight, actually.


----------



## aleeeshuh (Jun 8, 2012)

so a miracle happened today... i ran for 20 minutes straight!!!!!!!!!!!! seriously the impossible has been made possible. super happy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

on another note, yesterday for lunch i had a huge super quesadilla with steak from the taco truck near work lol. i think the guilt on not running this whole week and eating a million calorie diet kicked in and inspired me to run this morning!

this completely off topic, but i had the weirdest dream. I had a dream I had HUGE FLAKES of dandruff. And I'm talking quarter size and weight type of dandruff!!! I was picking them out and showing my mom! HAHAHAHA


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 8, 2012)

So I lost .8 lbs this week, so that is 2 weeks straight where I lose less than 1 lb   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Not really happy, but I am not giving up! I will get to my goal eventually. I know I will. On the bright side, I lost a total of 6.4 lbs in the last 4 weeks.. so  I will be fine


----------



## aleeeshuh (Jun 8, 2012)

that's sooo good!! 6.4 lbs in 4 weeks!!! Good job  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I lost .8 lbs this week, so that is 2 weeks straight where I lose less than 1 lb   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Not really happy, but I am not giving up! I will get to my goal eventually. I know I will. On the bright side, I lost a total of 6.4 lbs in the last 4 weeks.. so  I will be fine


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *aleeeshuh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> that's sooo good!! 6.4 lbs in 4 weeks!!! Good job  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


----------



## aleeeshuh (Jun 8, 2012)

it took a lot of effort for me to build my stamina. i haven't even lost much weight. i try not to step on a scale so that way i won't be discouraged. i do enjoy trying clothes on and being surprised that they fit lol.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am trying to focus on non-weight benefits of exercising, I wish I could run for 20 minutes straight like you! Thats awesome!


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *aleeeshuh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> it took a lot of effort for me to build my stamina. i haven't even lost much weight. i try not to step on a scale so that way i won't be discouraged. i do enjoy trying clothes on and being surprised that they fit lol.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hezzie (Jun 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I lost .8 lbs this week, so that is 2 weeks straight where I lose less than 1 lb   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Not really happy, but I am not giving up! I will get to my goal eventually. I know I will. On the bright side, I lost a total of 6.4 lbs in the last 4 weeks.. so  I will be fine


.5 to 1lb. a week is completely normal and healthy. At least the scale is going down  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Hezzie (Jun 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kristen87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is anyone here a low carber and avid exerciser? I just switched to low carb (Paleo/Primal) and feel SO much better overall. However, my exercise has had to go on the back burner because my energy isn't as high for intense cardio. All I can do now is basically walk and do toning lol. I was wondering if anyone else here has had to deal with this and developed a strategy?


I don't really do low carb per se but I do a carb distribution diet. And I eat healthy carbs like fruits and veggies and whole grains. If ur on a very low carb diet you won't have that much energy. You should calculate how many carbs you should be having a day (american diabetes web site has a calculator, I think. If not, just google), and then distribute those carb grams throughout 3 meals and 2 snacks a day. I was on a low carb diet and its completely unrealistic, for me. And most ppl because we NEED carbs to function but we also need to choose healthy carbs. You can lose a lot of weight on a low carb diet but statistically speaking, most ppl who lost a significant amount of weight on a low carb diet are unable to sustain the weight loss. Good luck to you!


----------



## aleeeshuh (Jun 11, 2012)

I started Week 6 this morning. It was actually a little more tiring than doing a 20 minute run nonstop.

Week 6 Day 1:

5 min warm up walk

5 min run

3 min walk

8 min run

3 min walk

5 min run

5 min walk

If I'm consistent this week, then I should be able to do a 25 minute run nonstop on Friday. My biggest issue is doing it 3 times a week. Sometimes I'll wait a whole week till my next workout lol


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 11, 2012)

I was pretty bad this weekend about working out. After 6 straight days, i took Friday, Saturday, and Sunday off. Stupid period. I'm going to go today though, zumba class is at 7! yay!


----------



## aleeeshuh (Jun 11, 2012)

I totally understand. Sometimes my period can put me on a two week workout free streak! I get super bad symptoms!!!!! How do you like zumba? I've always wanted to try it, but I'm rhythmless haha



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was pretty bad this weekend about working out. After 6 straight days, i took Friday, Saturday, and Sunday off. Stupid period. I'm going to go today though, zumba class is at 7! yay!


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *aleeeshuh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I totally understand. Sometimes my period can put me on a two week workout free streak! I get super bad symptoms!!!!! How do you like zumba? I've always wanted to try it, but I'm rhythmless haha


 Oh don't worry about rhythm for zumba lol, I don't have any either and 80% of my classes are middle aged and older white women. It's so much fun and MUCH more tolerable than trying to stay on the treadmill for an hour. You can alter it to make it low impact, and it is honestly just like a dance party.


----------



## aleeeshuh (Jun 11, 2012)

haha. that reminds me of swim class. mostly older white women and middle aged. the major difference is after swim class they would all walk around butt naked in the locker room 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh don't worry about rhythm for zumba lol, I don't have any either and 80% of my classes are middle aged and older white women. It's so much fun and MUCH more tolerable than trying to stay on the treadmill for an hour. You can alter it to make it low impact, and it is honestly just like a dance party.


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *aleeeshuh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> haha. that reminds me of swim class. mostly older white women and middle aged. the major difference is after swim class they would all walk around butt naked in the locker room


 lol, yeah we have water aerobics and its like 65 and up. So many people walk around our locker rooms butt naked too, and I'm SO uncomfortable with it lol. I love to swim but all the water aerobics classes are at like 10 AM, aka only for retired people.


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 11, 2012)

I forgot to update this thread, but I actually did pretty good this weekend. I did Biggest Loser Bootcamp workout on Friday and a pilates dance/cardio workout yesterday that was a lot of fun.

I plan on doing a DVD today, either Biggest Loser again or Jillian Michaels 30 day shred.


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *aleeeshuh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> haha. that reminds me of swim class. mostly older white women and middle aged. the major difference is after swim class they would all walk around butt naked in the locker room
> 
> ...


----------



## aleeeshuh (Jun 11, 2012)

I think on the days I don't run I should do pilates. 

Does anyone recommend any of the pilates workouts from the wii??



> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I forgot to update this thread, but I actually did pretty good this weekend. I did Biggest Loser Bootcamp workout on Friday and a pilates dance/cardio workout yesterday that was a lot of fun.
> 
> I plan on doing a DVD today, either Biggest Loser again or Jillian Michaels 30 day shred.


----------



## divadoll (Jun 12, 2012)

In the change room, I go to my locker, grab my clothes and make a dash for a change room. I can't see anyone when I'm inside. Then I get the heck out. The women aren't that bad compared to the mens change room. My son just puts clothes over his wet trunks because he won't even enter the room...60yr old naked men....ugh. I'd been pretty good. I got a treadmill for my birthday. I've been speed walking for 1/2 hr. I've now began to jog. 50min workouts a day. I'm hoping to start running again.


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 12, 2012)

Alright so I did "latin heat" class last night, which is kind of like zumba only harder and the instructor is mean, lol. I am in pain today...I think it was too high impact. I did go swimming for a bit afterward too. And I didn't eat ice cream last night. Go me.


----------



## Hezzie (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm having a bad week and its only Wednesday. I was hormonal all weekend and then I finally started my cycle today. I haven't been eating terrible but it hasn't been great either. But on the flip side, I ran outside yesterday for the first time in almost a year. I did better than I expected. I walked for a total of 3 miles and I ran about a half mile of it. Maybe a little it more. I was pretty pleased with myself. Now if I can eat good the rest of the week I will be happy.


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 13, 2012)

I worked out Monday and Tuesday (Biggest Loser Bootcamp and Jillian Michaels Burn Fat Boost Metabolism) so I am taking a break today. Will go back to working out tomorrow, maybe do Zumba or Pilates cardio dance again.

I am really trying really hard to lose 1.5 pounds this week, which will get me to my 5% goal. My weigh-in is on Friday.


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 13, 2012)

I did zumba on Monday and Tuesday so I'm feeling pretty good about myself. Tonight I'll either do the elliptical or kick boxing class, plus swimming of course. I swam on monday but didn't do that yesterday.


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 13, 2012)

omg I did an hour of kickboxing tonight and I think I might actually be dead.


----------



## Pancua (Jun 14, 2012)

I have tomorrow off so after my chiro appt and meeting with the stylist at Nordstroms, I am hitting a local studio called Inner Diva for my very first true Zumba class. Eek!


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 14, 2012)

You will have fun!! I have zumba at 7...aka in 40 minutes...lol, but my nails are wet right now and my favorite sports bra is in dryer right now. DRY FASTER.


----------



## Pancua (Jun 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You will have fun!! I have zumba at 7...aka in 40 minutes...lol, but my nails are wet right now and my favorite sports bra is in dryer right now. DRY FASTER.


 LOL Girl, you need more sports bras! What do you wear? I was thinking of wearing my running leggings and shirt or should I wear something a little loose?


----------



## aleeeshuh (Jun 14, 2012)

Haha I only have one sports bra too!


----------



## Pancua (Jun 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *aleeeshuh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Haha I only have one sports bra too!


 I shouldn't say much, so do I! I mostly use it for when I am doing tournaments since it flattens my chest a good bit but looks like I'll be breaking it out tomorrow!


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> LOL Girl, you need more sports bras! What do you wear? I was thinking of wearing my running leggings and shirt or should I wear something a little loose?


 LOL I have 3, but one of them my boobs pop out of. I had ordered some with the coupon from my klutchclub box but they are going back due to one being way too restricting, one was accidnetally an a/b cup, and the other was too big around the band. 

I just ear yoga pants and a t-shirt to zumba. Most girls wear yoga pants and a tank top or t-shirt, some where shorts.


----------



## Pancua (Jun 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOL I have 3, but one of them my boobs pop out of. I had ordered some with the coupon from my klutchclub box but they are going back due to one being way too restricting, one was accidnetally an a/b cup, and the other was too big around the band.
> 
> I just ear yoga pants and a t-shirt to zumba. Most girls wear yoga pants and a tank top or t-shirt, some where shorts.


 Ok, that gives me a better idea. I'm not sure what to expect and dont want to look like a complete idiot.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Starting next Thursday, I am also going to be trying out a boot camp work out session work has started up. So this should be an interesting week! I suspect I won't be able to move much!


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Ok, that gives me a better idea. I'm not sure what to expect and dont want to look like a complete idiot.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Starting next Thursday, I am also going to be trying out a boot camp work out session work has started up. So this should be an interesting week! I suspect I won't be able to move much!


 Zumba is chiill don't worry too much! My classes are usually half and half-girls with rhythm who can move their hips, then the rest of us who make some awkward movements but still get a workout, lol.


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 14, 2012)

Did my boot camp workout today, I am so proud of myself because I had 0 energy but just forced myself to do it, and I did the whole thing with 3 lbs weights! So ready for the weigh in tomorrow, I am really hoping I get to my 5% goal tomorrow, so I can get a sticker and a prize at my meeting 






Pancua- how did you like Zumba?? Isnt it fun?!


----------



## Pancua (Jun 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Zumba is chiill don't worry too much! My classes are usually half and half-girls with rhythm who can move their hips, then the rest of us who make some awkward movements but still get a workout, lol.


 Oh good, I know where I will be!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Pancua (Jun 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did my boot camp workout today, I am so proud of myself because I had 0 energy but just forced myself to do it, and I did the whole thing with 3 lbs weights! So ready for the weigh in tomorrow, I am really hoping I get to my 5% goal tomorrow, so I can get a sticker and a prize at my meeting
> 
> ...


 I haven't done it yet, tomorrow at 530!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Pancua (Jun 15, 2012)

Just got home from my first Zumba class and it was a lot of fun. I felt SO out of place though! There were only 4 of us (including the instructor) so I couldn't disappear in the background like I was hoping to do. Everyone was so thin and pretty and then there was me, this huge lug in the room. Oy vey! LOL

But I did have fun with it, I am going to see about getting a membership at the studio, everyone was really friendly at least so that helped a bit.


----------



## Hezzie (Jun 16, 2012)

I had a really terrible week. I had the worst period ever. Well, it was the worst in a while. It rained all week, making me feel even worse. And now I think I am just a touch anemic, which leaves me with not a lot of energy. Oh and I am on an estrogen patch and pill (for fertility purposes) so I haven't been in the best of moods lol Hopefully things will turn around today. I didn't go to the gym all week. And I didn't eat that great. Not terrible, but not great either.


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 16, 2012)

I was supposed to zumba this morning...before my sister and mom come into town, but somehow I ended up spending the night at my (not so) exboyfriend's house. Now I'm emotionally confused AND didn't  out. Oh well.


----------



## divadoll (Jun 16, 2012)

I got a treadmill 2 weeks ago, I have been working out every day since. I started with 15min and now I walk/jog for an hour. I'm hoping to lose 50lbs in a year.


----------



## Fairest of all (Jun 16, 2012)

For anyone interested Big Lots has Nutrisystem lunches and snacks on sale 3/$1! 





As far as my progress goes in the past month I've only lost 1 lb, but I seem to be getting smaller going by how my clothes fit. At the end of April I fit comfortably into my size 7 jeans and now my size 5 jeans are requiring a belt to stay up. I've been drinking almost nothing but water and coconut water for the past month and a half so maybe that paired with eating well had something to do with it.

I want to start swimming again, but in May I found out I had 3 precancerous spots (damn my pale skin) and had to have them removed and treated. My derm said I have to stay completely out of the sun for 3 months until I'm off of antibiotics so my pool is down for now and I'm stuck inside.


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 16, 2012)

Did zumba on my xbox for 30 mins this morning and going to do a biggest loser strength and sculpt DVD right now. I didnt lose any weight according to my weigh in yesterday [!] so I am working out every single day this week.


----------



## Pancua (Jun 16, 2012)

Had a tournament today so between walking between each bout, the fights themselves plus a group fighting scenario, I worked out quite a bit today. While wearing full body armor (3 layers of linen plus underarmor and a mask) in 96 degree weather. 

It was FREAKING HOT but OMG so much fun! My legs and backside are really going to be sore in the morning but I had a complete blast.


----------



## ladygrey (Jun 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fairest of all* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For anyone interested Big Lots has Nutrisystem lunches and snacks on sale 3/$1!
> 
> ...


 That's how I've been doing it! About once a month, I got and try on a pair of jeans or pants that I would absolutely love to fit into comfortably. Still can't fit, but slowly I've been able to get more and more of my legs in them. 

Tonight the husband and I went to a parking lot near our house and dragged a sled loaded with weights around. My highest number was 200 pounds, which is crazy when you're running and dragging it. Time to barf and then go take a shower! :/


----------



## Snow24 (Jun 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got a treadmill 2 weeks ago, I have been working out every day since. I started with 15min and now I walk/jog for an hour. I'm hoping to lose 50lbs in a year.


I just got my treadmill delivered today! It took over 3 hours to put together, by the time it was done I was too tired to even try it out.

Way to go, working yourself up to an hour.


----------



## divadoll (Jun 17, 2012)

I did the same thing!!!  It took a long time to get that stupid control console on correctly because it didn't fit right away.  I had missed a step and I had to take it all apart and put it back together again.  I was too tired to even try it.  I turned it on to set the lube and even out the belt. I hope you enjoy it as much as I do. 



> Originally Posted by *Snow24* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got my treadmill delivered today! It took over 3 hours to put together, by the time it was done I was too tired to even try it out.
> 
> Way to go, working yourself up to an hour.


----------



## Pancua (Jun 17, 2012)

I didn't get enough of a work out yesterday so I am putting on the armor again, picking up the swords and headed out to hit people again. Then we all hit the pool!

Yay! Sundays are probably my favorite day of the week. Filled with violence, friends and laughs.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Hezzie (Jun 18, 2012)

I went to the gym on Saturday and I went to the gym today. Getting back into the groove. My period really kicked my butt last week. But I'm just glad I didn't let myself get too deep into a rut.


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 18, 2012)

I did Debbie Siebers Mix It Up DVD yesterday and was able to do the full 57 minute workout! I am so proud of myself, but I am also soo sore today.

I am going to the park with a friend this evening to walk 3 miles. Looking forward to that!


----------



## Pancua (Jun 19, 2012)

Has anyone heard of Body Rock?


----------



## aleeeshuh (Jun 19, 2012)

OMG... Did you see the stretching one? GEEZ!!!!!!!!!! It's unbelievable... Have you tried any of the workouts? This is the first time I heard of this.



> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone heard of Body Rock?


 This morning, I did my first 25 minute run  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It was a bit more difficult than the 20 minute run. So glad I did it tho


----------



## Pancua (Jun 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *aleeeshuh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG... Did you see the stretching one? GEEZ!!!!!!!!!! It's unbelievable... Have you tried any of the workouts? This is the first time I heard of this.
> 
> This morning, I did my first 25 minute run  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It was a bit more difficult than the 20 minute run. So glad I did it tho


 I am doing some of the arm/upper back ones. I'm taking it really easy with my lower back/hips while I am in PT for the time being. I really like how she uses every day items people have in their homes to work out.


----------



## Fairest of all (Jun 19, 2012)

Lots of changes today. First I went to Target and tried on the same pair of skinny jeans that I've been measuring my weight loss with and I am FINALLY a size 4!!! 









I also just found out I am most likely Gluten intolerant after getting really sick on the wheat based Nutrisystem.... Changing my entire diet around starting today to see If my symptoms are reduced with the exclusion of Gluten. Not sure how it will affect my weight, but I'm hoping for the best!


----------



## Hezzie (Jun 20, 2012)

AWESOME!!!!



Congrats!!!



> Originally Posted by *Fairest of all* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lots of changes today. First I went to Target and tried on the same pair of skinny jeans that I've been measuring my weight loss with and I am FINALLY a size 4!!!
> 
> ...


 
Went walking and played some tennis yesterday. I pulled a muscle in my leg which was really painful but thankfully I feel much better today. I'll be going to the gym today. I've lost almost 20 lbs. in two months. Its coming off slowly but surely. Which is my goal. I want to get it off and keep it off.

Me and my husband watched "Fat, Sick, and Nearly Dead" and he wants to do a 10 day juice fast! If you know my hubby this is huge for him because he HATES veggies. But he really wants to do this. I couldn't be happier. I can't do the fast right now (because we are going to have an embryo transfer next week, yipee!!) but I have committed to doing one juice meal a day. I'm excited!


----------



## Pancua (Jun 20, 2012)

Spent two solid hours fencing last night, worked up quite a sweat. This morning I can feel it in my legs and backside from all the lunges but overall I feel pretty damn good. Yay!


----------



## Hezzie (Jun 20, 2012)

I go to the gym about 5 days a week but I have been looking for a gym that offers boxing lessons, I found one! I'm nervous about doing it because I don't want to get laughed at :/ but I think it will be so much fun and a great workout!


----------



## aleeeshuh (Jun 20, 2012)

I wanna how that goes! I've always wanted to try it, but I have no coordination



> Originally Posted by *Hezzie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I go to the gym about 5 days a week but I have been looking for a gym that offers boxing lessons, I found one! I'm nervous about doing it because I don't want to get laughed at :/ but I think it will be so much fun and a great workout!


----------



## Pancua (Jun 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *aleeeshuh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wanna how that goes! I've always wanted to try it, but I have no coordination


 Same here! Have lots of fun!


----------



## Hezzie (Jun 21, 2012)

Not sure when I'll be starting. I have a lot going on right now and as of next Tuesday I won't be able to do anything too physically taxing. But as soon as I start them I will let u know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 21, 2012)

My family has finally left so I can FINALLLY get back in the gym. Zumba+Run+Swimming tonight because dear heavens I need it.


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 21, 2012)

Havent worked out the last 2 days but I plan on doing an hour of light lifting/cardio tonight


----------



## aleeeshuh (Jun 21, 2012)

same here. my last run was tuesday morning. i'll run tomorrow morning. work has insane! pull my hair out type of insane; however, still very very grateful  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Havent worked out the last 2 days but I plan on doing an hour of light lifting/cardio tonight


----------



## divadoll (Jun 22, 2012)

Been on the treadmill everyday for 2wks now. I'm up to 90minutes a day.


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 22, 2012)

I did zumba and tried to run last night but the run was a massive fail. Swimming felt good though.


----------



## aleeeshuh (Jun 22, 2012)

Wow 90 minutes?! That's really good. This morning I did 10 mins walking and 25 running. How do you keep yourself entertained? I listen to the C25K podcasts, but after awhile I find myself getting bored



> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Been on the treadmill everyday for 2wks now. I'm up to 90minutes a day.


----------



## divadoll (Jun 23, 2012)

> Wow 90 minutes?! That's really good. This morning I did 10 mins walking and 25 running. How do you keep yourself entertained? I listen to the C25K podcasts, but after awhile I find myself getting bored


 I have a bunch of trance/rave/techno music in my iPod. I zone out a lot. Thats usually my music listening time. My daughter also plays on the play station so I watch her sometimes. My treadmill also faces my backyard so I look outside. Today, I did 100 minutes then my treadmill stopped. I guess there's a time limit.


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 23, 2012)

Did strength workout for 30 mins yesterday and went to a Zumba class this morning, which was so much fun! I will definitely be going every Saturday. The teacher was awesome! I am also going to do an hour of cardio/pilates later. I havent lost any weight the last 2 weeks which is a real bummer because I have been working out pretty much every day. Im blaming the hormones for now. I dont know what else it can be!


----------



## Hezzie (Jun 26, 2012)

went to the gym on saturday and did the Wii Fit today. Tomorrow I'm hoping to go to the gym for at least an hour. It will be my last opportunity to get in a tough work out. Me and the hubby are going for invitro tomorrow and if all goes well the embryo will take and I'll be pregnant. *fingers crossed* I'll still exercise if I am but not the intense workout I do now. I have  lost 16 lbs in the last 2 months. I'm happy with that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Fairest of all (Jun 26, 2012)

> went to the gym on saturday and did the Wii Fit today. Tomorrow I'm hoping to go to the gym for at least an hour. It will be my last opportunity to get in a tough work out. Me and the hubby are going for invitro tomorrow and if all goes well the embryo will take and I'll be pregnant. *fingers crossed* I'll still exercise if I am but not the intense workout I do now. I haveÂ  lost 16 lbs in the last 2 months. I'm happy with that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 That's so exciting, good luck!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Hezzie (Jun 26, 2012)

Bad news, none of the embryos survived the thaw process. Not sure what happens next but not going to stray from the path of health.


----------



## Pancua (Jun 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Hezzie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Bad news, none of the embryos survived the thaw process. Not sure what happens next but not going to stray from the path of health.


 *hugs* Sorry to hear, I know this can be a really frustrating process.


----------



## Hezzie (Jun 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> *hugs* Sorry to hear, I know this can be a really frustrating process.


Thanks. Its def not been easy.


----------



## aleeeshuh (Jun 26, 2012)

Good luck








> Originally Posted by *Hezzie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks. Its def not been easy.


----------



## aleeeshuh (Jun 26, 2012)

This morning I did a 25 minute run nonstop  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> BUT I just finished a big bag of salt and vinegar chips lol


----------



## divadoll (Jun 26, 2012)

Just eat healthier tomorrow...it's not a deal breaker.


----------



## Tyari (Jun 27, 2012)

I definitely want in on this!! I need all the support and encouragement I can get. Pancua, you're so brave to post your weight!! Right now I'm the heaviest I've even been. Since 2001 I've gained about 180-190 lbs. I was a size 12-14 and now I'm at 370. I must do something NOW! I have a membership to 24 Hour Fitness and I've started monitoring my eating (portions and such).


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Beautiijunkii* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I definitely want in on this!! I need all the support and encouragement I can get. Pancua, you're so brave to post your weight!! Right now I'm the heaviest I've even been. Since 2001 I've gained about 180-190 lbs. I was a size 12-14 and now I'm at 370. I must do something NOW! I have a membership to 24 Hour Fitness and I've started monitoring my eating (portions and such).


 Good luck! You can do it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Fairest of all (Jun 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Beautiijunkii* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I definitely want in on this!! I need all the support and encouragement I can get. Pancua, you're so brave to post your weight!! Right now I'm the heaviest I've even been. Since 2001 I've gained about 180-190 lbs. I was a size 12-14 and now I'm at 370. I must do something NOW! I have a membership to 24 Hour Fitness and I've started monitoring my eating (portions and such).


 I love your motivated attitude!!! I'm certain you can accomplish your goal 





I just hit the week mark on my gluten free diet and so far I feel fantastic!!! My lower stomach pain is completely gone, I'm less bloated, and my whole digestive process is much better. I'm not 100% sure if it's related, but I've been having less symptoms with my Mitral Valve Prolapse this week as well. Usually every 12 hours I'm feeling like I NEED my beta blocker to control my rapid heart rate and chest pain, but the past few nights I almost forgot to take it cause I was feeling so good. My weight has also remained steady at 109 so I couldn't be happier for now


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 27, 2012)

OK SO, I can go to the close gym that I always go to and do kickboxing tonight (owwwww and she yells a lot) or I can drive a little further to a gym I've never been to (it's a chain, so I can go to all of them) and do zumba with my fav zumba teacher. idk which I should do. MAKE MY CHOICES FOR ME.


----------



## divadoll (Jun 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OK SO, I can go to the close gym that I always go to and do kickboxing tonight (owwwww and she yells a lot) or I can drive a little further to a gym I've never been to (it's a chain, so I can go to all of them) and do zumba with my fav zumba teacher. idk which I should do. MAKE MY CHOICES FOR ME.


 Do you mean join a membership to your local gym or one further away?


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do you mean join a membership to your local gym or one further away?


 Nope I just meant for tonight, I can go to any of the LA fitness gyms w/ my current membership. For what it's worth, tonight I went to the far away zumba, even though it is less than 8 miles and most people probably don't think that is far away, lol. Fortunately, that same teacher teaches thursdays at the one less than a mile away, so I get to go there tomorrow.


----------



## divadoll (Jun 27, 2012)

Oh well...decision already made then. I'll be on my treadmill at 8pm as usual.


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fairest of all* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love your motivated attitude!!! I'm certain you can accomplish your goal
> 
> ...


 LUCKY!! I am still in the 140's and it has been so difficult trying to get into the 130's! I hope I made it this week, I have my weigh in on Friday.

On another note- this may be too much to ask, but can you start a thread about gluten free product reviews/tips? My sister really wants us to try going gluten free but we dont know where to start. Any ideas or help would be much appreciated!


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lol 8 miles is NOT far .. unless you are walking or something!


 lol, distance wise its not, but in the DC area its at least a 20 minute drive!


----------



## Tyari (Jun 28, 2012)

Thanks for the encouragement ladies!!



> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Good luck! You can do it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





> Originally Posted by *Fairest of all* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I love your motivated attitude!!! I'm certain you can accomplish your goal
> ...


----------



## Tyari (Jun 28, 2012)

Can anyone suggest what to do for those late night cravings? I find that I get hungry at like 1-2am and I don't want to eat anything terrible. What do you guys do?


----------



## Pancua (Jun 28, 2012)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Beautiijunkii* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Can anyone suggest what to do for those late night cravings? I find that I get hungry at like 1-2am and I don't want to eat anything terrible. What do you guys do?


Do you crave salty, sweet or savory? Are you the kind of snacker that likes chips and crackers, or more candies and pastries or one who would rather eat the leftovers? If you like savory, then reach for some veggies. Something like carrots or celery. If you like sweets, reach for fruit. If you are someone who likes both, try a tomato with some seasoned salt. Not all cravings are created equal so they have to be approached different. A salty snack is not going to cure a sweet craving and vice versa. In order for me to lose the weight I had and keep it off was take a long hard look at my relationship with food and redefine it. These are some of the tricks I picked up along the way. YMMV.


----------



## Fairest of all (Jun 28, 2012)

> Can anyone suggest what to do for those late night cravings? I find that I get hungry at like 1-2am and I don't want to eat anything terrible. What do you guys do?


 I make sure I only keep healthy foods in my house so no matter how badly I want to I can't cheat. I also prepare some healthy snacks at the start of the week and keep them in the fridge so they are easy to grab. I get little ziploc baggies and fill them with reasonable portions of veggies, fruit, nuts, rice crackers, etc. I find that I eat a lot less when I have the portions pre sorted than if I eat out of a big package. I also started buying mason jars and I get together salad ingredients....say spinach, almonds, arugula, radishes and carrots. I'll add dry ingredients and keep 2 or 3 in the fridge. When I'm hungry I grab one, pour a little dressing in, screw the lid on, shake it and it's a salad on the run (or to eat in bed)!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Fairest of all (Jun 28, 2012)

> LUCKY!! I am still in the 140's and it has been so difficult trying to get into the 130's! I hope I made it this week, I have my weigh in on Friday. On another note- this may be too much to ask, but can you start a thread about gluten free product reviews/tips? My sister really wants us to try going gluten free but we dont know where to start. Any ideas or help would be much appreciated!Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Sure I would be happy to! I'm on my phone at the moment (bf is hogging computer), but I will in the morning  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm sure your weigh in will be successful. I'd like to get down to around 102, but my body is being stubborn so I know how you feel.


----------



## Hezzie (Jun 28, 2012)

I've been doing pretty good with the exercise this week. 30 minutes on the Wii Fit Monday, 50 minutes at the gym Tuesday then walked 2.5 miles and played tennis Tuesday night, 50 minutes of cardio at the gym yesterday and today I plan on doing the Wii Fit. Been eating lots of fruits and veggies and plan to start juicing next week.


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Beautiijunkii* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Fairest of all (Jun 28, 2012)

Here is the gluten-free thread I just made 





https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/126853/living-gluten-free


----------



## Tyari (Jun 29, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions! I'm more of a 'go for leftovers' or sweets kinda gal I guess.



> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Do you crave salty, sweet or savory? Are you the kind of snacker that likes chips and crackers, or more candies and pastries or one who would rather eat the leftovers?If you like savory, then reach for some veggies. Something like carrots or celery. If you like sweets, reach for fruit. If you are someone who likes both, try a tomato with some seasoned salt. Not all cravings are created equal so they have to be approached different. A salty snack is not going to cure a sweet craving and vice versa. In order for me to lose the weight I had and keep it off was take a long hard look at my relationship with food and redefine it. These are some of the tricks I picked up along the way. YMMV.


 Thanks! Your suggestions were very helpful!



> Originally Posted by *Fairest of all* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I make sure I only keep healthy foods in my house so no matter how badly I want to I can't cheat. I also prepare some healthy snacks at the start of the week and keep them in the fridge so they are easy to grab. I get little ziploc baggies and fill them with reasonable portions of veggies, fruit, nuts, rice crackers, etc. I find that I eat a lot less when I have the portions pre sorted than if I eat out of a big package. I also started buying mason jars and I get together salad ingredients....say spinach, almonds, arugula, radishes and carrots. I'll add dry ingredients and keep 2 or 3 in the fridge. When I'm hungry I grab one, pour a little dressing in, screw the lid on, shake it and it's a salad on the run (or to eat in bed)!


----------



## Tyari (Jun 29, 2012)

When to the gym last night and did the treadmill for 30 minutes. I'm just starting out so I'm working my way up. I'm going to push myself to do the most that I can do that day. Going back to the gym today.


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Beautiijunkii* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> When to the gym last night and did the treadmill for 30 minutes. I'm just starting out so I'm working my way up. I'm going to push myself to do the most that I can do that day. Going back to the gym today.


 Just keep in mind not to totally wear yourself out, it's important to have a little left in you so you'll still go the next day, imo.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 29, 2012)

Only did a 30 minutes DVD Wed and 30 minutes of Zumba yesterday. But its better than nothing. I will do something today, maybe the Biggest Loser Boot Camp Workout. And tomorrow morning I have a Pilates class and then a Zumba class. I cant wait for that! The teacher is such a blast and its over before you know it.


----------



## divadoll (Jun 29, 2012)

> When to the gym last night and did the treadmill for 30 minutes. I'm just starting out so I'm working my way up. I'm going to push myself to do the most that I can do that day. Going back to the gym today.


 When i started on the treadmill, I could only do a 15 min brisk walk. Now I do 80-100 min a day. Don't over-do it or you'll injury yourself and won't be able to exercise.


----------



## Hezzie (Jul 2, 2012)

Saturday I played tennis for an hour with my hubby, Sunday was just a short walk and today I did the Wii Fit for 30 minutes then Just Dance 3 for a little while.  I juiced some veggies for breakfast this morning and then had a greek yogurt, some fruit and a veggie roll for lunch. I'm down 20 lbs. and its taken me about 3 months. I'm super happy with my progress.


----------



## Playedinloops (Jul 2, 2012)

I was so lazy this weekend. That darn storm on Friday night (it was called a derecho...never again the derecho times lol) really threw me off. My gym still doesn't have power!


----------



## Pancua (Jul 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was so lazy this weekend. That darn storm on Friday night (it was called a derecho...never again the derecho times lol) really threw me off. My gym still doesn't have power!


 I am assuming you have power back though? Looked like a crazy storm!


----------



## Playedinloops (Jul 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I am assuming you have power back though? Looked like a crazy storm!


 I do! We got ours back comparatively early....it might not be back on at my office until Friday! 

It was a super scary storm, there are still over 200k people in my county with no power. The metro didn't have power when I was trying to get home Friday night and that was absolutely terrifying when they just offloaded the entire train. ahhhhhhh.


----------



## aleeeshuh (Jul 2, 2012)

lazy weekend for me as well! my monthly plague is coming...


----------



## prettylady123 (Jul 2, 2012)

I just started to dedicate myself to getting fit and healthy again! I've been eating a lot healthier this past week and I've been trying to keep up with my gym schedule. I'm really proud of myself for keeping my goals last week.  I just hope I dont get out of control with all the 4th of July events coming up! Anyone else worried???


----------



## divadoll (Jul 2, 2012)

> I just started to dedicate myself to getting fit and healthy again! I've been eating a lot healthier this past week and I've been trying to keep up with my gym schedule. I'm really proud of myself for keeping my goals last week. Â I just hope I dont get out of control with all the 4th of July events coming up! Anyone else worried???Â  :scared:


 Nope, not worried because you can always return to eating healthy after a couple of days of indulging. It's when you dont stop that all things go bad. I try to eat right every day but that isn't always how it goes.


----------



## yanelib27 (Jul 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Hezzie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Saturday I played tennis for an hour with my hubby, Sunday was just a short walk and today I did the Wii Fit for 30 minutes then Just Dance 3 for a little while.  I juiced some veggies for breakfast this morning and then had a greek yogurt, some fruit and a veggie roll for lunch. I'm down 20 lbs. and its taken me about 3 months. I'm super happy with my progress.


 Wow that is awesome. U inspire me


----------



## Hezzie (Jul 3, 2012)

I agree. And you can always indulge for ONE meal and eat good the rest of the day. That usually does the trick for me. I have a "treat" once a week. Not a whole day's worth of indulgence but one treat and I really don't feel deprived.



> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Nope, not worried because you can always return to eating healthy after a couple of days of indulging. It's when you dont stop that all things go bad. I try to eat right every day but that isn't always how it goes.


 The trick is to pick urself up and start again as soon as possible instead of letting urself go into a tail spin after indulgence. Also, and I can't say this enough, you HAVE to plan what ur going to eat if you want to eat well. Good luck and if you do over indulge just get right back on track the next day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Its not the end of the world  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *prettylady123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just started to dedicate myself to getting fit and healthy again! I've been eating a lot healthier this past week and I've been trying to keep up with my gym schedule. I'm really proud of myself for keeping my goals last week.  I just hope I dont get out of control with all the 4th of July events coming up! Anyone else worried???


 Aww! Ur so sweet. It has taken me YEARS to get to this point in my life and I've had a great support system. Good luck to you!!



> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow that is awesome. U inspire me


----------



## prettylady123 (Jul 3, 2012)

Thank you for the advice DivaDoll! It made me feel a lot better. I think your view is a more realistic approach to eating healthy.  I'll be the first to admit that ALWAYS eating healthy is hard!  Especially around the holidays!  I was so worried about screwing up. But I completely agree with what you said, whats important is to get back on track after indulging. Thank you so much! 







> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Nope, not worried because you can always return to eating healthy after a couple of days of indulging. It's when you dont stop that all things go bad. I try to eat right every day but that isn't always how it goes.


----------



## prettylady123 (Jul 3, 2012)

You are so right! I'm just starting to understand the importance of planning my meals ahead of time...AND preparing them! Especially my lunch! I just started a new job and usually everyone goes across the street to all these fast food restaurants to eat.  I try to pack my lunch ahead of time, to avoid the temptation of eating unhealthy food.  But its really hard when I'm in a rush to get to work on time in the morning and I dont have time to pack a lunch! I'm disappointed in myself those days, so now I'm trying to pack my healthy lunches the night before! So far its been working! 



 I hope I can keep it up! And thanks so much for your advice and support!  I'm starting to get that its OK to indulge every once in awhile!!! That makes me feel a lot better. Sometimes just a bite of something is all I really want, just to satisfy that those cravings I get once in awhile.

Thank again! 







> Originally Posted by *Hezzie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I agree. And you can always indulge for ONE meal and eat good the rest of the day. That usually does the trick for me. I have a "treat" once a week. Not a whole day's worth of indulgence but one treat and I really don't feel deprived.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pancua (Jul 3, 2012)

I asked this before but not sure if anyone saw it so I'm asking again.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Anyone using  MyFitnessPal? It's really helped me get an idea of what my calorie intake is and keeps me motivated. If you sign up or use it, feel free to add me. I'm Pancua on there as well.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Fairest of all (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm feeling slightly discouraged. My weight is staying consistent at 109 due to my iron clad willpower with food, but I feel limited by my inability to properly exercise due to my heart condition. Sometimes it leaves me out of breath and in pain just doing simple things like sitting up in bed so any activity rigorous enough to get me in shape is out of the question. I was swimming on occasion, but my doctor ordering me to stay out of the sun due to my precancerous spots paired with hurricane season in Fl have ruined that. I really want my body to look it's best, but I can't really eat much healthier than I do so I'm not sure where to go from here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Pancua (Jul 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fairest of all* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm feeling slightly discouraged. My weight is staying consistent at 109 due to my iron clad willpower with food, but I feel limited by my inability to properly exercise due to my heart condition. Sometimes it leaves me out of breath and in pain just doing simple things like sitting up in bed so any activity rigorous enough to get me in shape is out of the question. I was swimming on occasion, but my doctor ordering me to stay out of the sun due to my precancerous spots paired with hurricane season in Fl have ruined that. I really want my body to look it's best, but I can't really eat much healthier than I do so I'm not sure where to go from here


 What about isometrics or band work?


----------



## Fairest of all (Jul 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> What about isometrics or band work?


 I guess a better way to word it is I can't do much of anything that raises my heart rate without having palpitations, dizziness, and pain. Even if I'm in a hurry and just walk faster my heart will start skipping around and I have to calm myself down or I will possibly faint. I take a beta blocker for my symptoms and it helps lower my resting heart rate from around 125 bpm to 70, but it tanks my blood pressure to where I'm constantly tired and see stars when I do too much. None of it is really life threatening thank goodness, but it is really scary and painful.

My condition was best managed when I was around 87 lbs. As soon as I got the depo shot and had a horrible reaction i shot up to 120 and had to take 2-3 times more medication (which has icky side effects) and I had to quit my job because I was too sick to work. That's a big part of why I'm so eager to get my weight back down so I can hopefully go back to work and be more active. I just want do it in a healthy manner, but my body has been really resistant to weight loss I'm guessing due to the synthetic hormonal imbalance. 

I know some people think I'm vain for posting about "struggling" with weight loss when I'm not actually overweight...but it really does suck when your only options are to become borderline underweight to improve your health or look normal and actually be really sick. I feel like my life has been on hold for over 2 years and I'd give anything to just be healthy again, regardless of how I look.


----------



## Pancua (Jul 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fairest of all* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I guess a better way to word it is I can't do much of anything that raises my heart rate without having palpitations, dizziness, and pain. Even if I'm in a hurry and just walk faster my heart will start skipping around and I have to calm myself down or I will possibly faint. I take a beta blocker for my symptoms and it helps lower my resting heart rate from around 125 bpm to 70, but it tanks my blood pressure to where I'm constantly tired and see stars when I do too much. None of it is really life threatening thank goodness, but it is really scary and painful.
> ...


 
I understand your issue, my brother has something very similar but uses isometrics in order to stay in shape as well as uses band work. All of which can be done without raising the heart rate if you do it slow enough. Might want to look into it.


----------



## Hezzie (Jul 5, 2012)

As of today I am down a total of 22lbs.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I went to the gym for about 90 mins today. I did cardio and weights. I've also been juicing one meal a day, which believe me, is not easy at all. But I'm committed to it. At least for a while then I'll go down to a juicing a few meals a week.

I hope everyone has a great weekend! Keep up the good work  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Fairest of all (Jul 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I understand your issue, my brother has something very similar but uses isometrics in order to stay in shape as well as uses band work. All of which can be done without raising the heart rate if you do it slow enough. Might want to look into it.


 Thank you for the suggestion I definitely will. Btw I really do like your makeup in your profile picture. A bright red lip really suits you


----------



## Playedinloops (Jul 5, 2012)

Ok so the power outage and holiday COMPLETELY threw me off track. Back to zumba and possibly swimming tonight.


----------



## yanelib27 (Jul 5, 2012)

I did 40 mins of light weight training yesterday which was fun. I plan on doing zumba and maybe a little cardio tonight.


----------



## calexxia (Jul 8, 2012)

This is me throwing in the towel and admitting I GOTTA do something! I wanna fit back into my size fours again! I saw a pic of me and Acey Slade from last night and my body looks FRUMPY....NOT acceptable to me! Plus, just being up on my feet dancing for 90 minutes led to me waking up with HORRIFIC shin cramps and other assorted aches and pains....So here's my question that I'm crowdsourcing to y'all. Yes, clearly I have to both monitor my food AND increase my exercise (which should be a combination of light cardio, flexibility training, and some resistance). BUT I KNOW that I have never been able to start a diet and an exercise plan AT THE SAME TIME. So I figure that I will do ONE of them for a week, then add the other....but I can't decide which would be least painful....what do y'all think? Should I diet a week, THEN add movement or vice versa?


----------



## Pancua (Jul 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is me throwing in the towel and admitting I GOTTA do something! I wanna fit back into my size fours again! I saw a pic of me and Acey Slade from last night and my body looks FRUMPY....NOT acceptable to me! Plus, just being up on my feet dancing for 90 minutes led to me waking up with HORRIFIC shin cramps and other assorted aches and pains....So here's my question that I'm crowdsourcing to y'all. Yes, clearly I have to both monitor my food AND increase my exercise (which should be a combination of light cardio, flexibility training, and some resistance). BUT I KNOW that I have never been able to start a diet and an exercise plan AT THE SAME TIME. So I figure that I will do ONE of them for a week, then add the other....but I can't decide which would be least painful....what do y'all think? Should I diet a week, THEN add movement or vice versa?


 Personally, I would start dieting first, try to form that habit and then add the working out. You may need to adjust your diet once your body tells you that it needs more/less but that should be relatively simple to do once the habit is set.


----------



## divadoll (Jul 8, 2012)

> This is me throwing in the towel and admitting I GOTTA do something! I wanna fit back into my size fours again! I saw a pic of me and Acey Slade from last night and my body looks FRUMPY....NOT acceptable to me! Plus, just being up on my feet dancing for 90 minutes led to me waking up with HORRIFIC shin cramps and other assorted aches and pains....So here's my question that I'm crowdsourcing to y'all. Yes, clearly I have to both monitor my food AND increase my exercise (which should be a combination of light cardio, flexibility training, and some resistance). BUT I KNOW that I have never been able to start a diet and an exercise plan AT THE SAME TIME. So I figure that I will do ONE of them for a week, then add the other....but I can't decide which would be least painful....what do y'all think? Should I diet a week, THEN add movement or vice versa?


 For me, increasing my physical activity has a multifold effect. Not only are you gaining more energy, exercise is a good appetite supressant. When you are busy, you don't have time to eat bad stuff. Go for a brisk walk in the afternoon. I'm not someone to stick to a diet but I am good at getting into a habit. I do my workout on my treadmill every night after dinner. I do more as time goes on. I listen to music as I walk/jog/run. Lots and lots of trance and rave. If you increase your activity, your diet is not as crucial. I make a mental note of what I eat but I'm not a slave to it. Your hard work also works as a guilt factor on the junk you dump into you stomach. Cravings decrease because your body is learning to use energy more efficiently. Drink lots and lots of water ...also cuts hunger.


----------



## beautyinthecity (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm currently working on breaking an awful plateau! I have lost 50 pounds since October and have another 30 or 40 to go until I'm at a healthy weight for my body. I hit -50 in May and ever since then it has just been a standstill . . . gain a pound, lose a pound, gain that pound back, etc. I've stepped up my gym routine and have lost 3 pounds in the past week and a half, so I have a feeling it might be picking back up again. I feel like my body has gotten used to exercise and I constantly have to change up my routine or add time in order to keep losing. Anyone else feel the same way?


----------



## yanelib27 (Jul 9, 2012)

Did my routine of Pilates then Zumba on Saturday morning, but that was all the exercise I got this weekend. And I ate terribly. So, starting over today with healthy eating. And I will definitely do something today after work. Zumba and Bootcamp workout probably, for a total of around 50 minutes.

I ordered a Zumba kit from QVC http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/view.2/app.detail/params.item.F09618.desc.ZUMBA-FITNESS-Party-on-the-Go-Exhilarate-Workout-Set and I am hoping to get it by Saturday. I am so excited to get all the DVDs and take my workouts up to 6 days a week. Currently I do around 30 minutes, usually 3 or 4 times a week which is not really getting me anywhere..


----------



## yanelib27 (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is me throwing in the towel and admitting I GOTTA do something! I wanna fit back into my size fours again! I saw a pic of me and Acey Slade from last night and my body looks FRUMPY....NOT acceptable to me! Plus, just being up on my feet dancing for 90 minutes led to me waking up with HORRIFIC shin cramps and other assorted aches and pains....So here's my question that I'm crowdsourcing to y'all. Yes, clearly I have to both monitor my food AND increase my exercise (which should be a combination of light cardio, flexibility training, and some resistance). BUT I KNOW that I have never been able to start a diet and an exercise plan AT THE SAME TIME. So I figure that I will do ONE of them for a week, then add the other....but I can't decide which would be least painful....what do y'all think? Should I diet a week, THEN add movement or vice versa?


 I think it is most beneficial to your immediate health and mental clarity to eat healthy. You are what you eat. And if you eat crap you will feel like crap, regardless of whether you are working out or not. Just my opinion, but I am currently living it so I think I know what I am talking about (this time




)


----------



## Pancua (Jul 9, 2012)

So now that I have been cleared to start working out, I started my own 30 day challenge using the Body Rock system., today was Day 1 and I didn't do too bad with the squats and the push ups. The Tricep press and sit ups will need some work. LOL

But I was impressed with what I was able to get done so yay! I am also not allowed to run at all anymore so instead I will walk my usual running path still using my CT5k app but instead alternating from a slow walk to a faster walk pace.


----------



## Hezzie (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think it is most beneficial to your immediate health and mental clarity to eat healthy. You are what you eat. And if you eat crap you will feel like crap, regardless of whether you are working out or not. Just my opinion, but I am currently living it so I think I know what I am talking about (this time
> 
> ...


I completely agree.


----------



## Pancua (Jul 9, 2012)

My newest comparison photo.

Clothes from 2008 were 2 - 3x, pants were size 26.

Clothes from 2011 were Women's XL and size 18 jeans.

Clothes from 2012 are Misses Jr Plus and size 16 jeans.





Progress! Slow and sure!  yay!


----------



## aleeeshuh (Jul 10, 2012)

damn girl, you look good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My newest comparison photo.
> 
> ...


----------



## divadoll (Jul 10, 2012)

Great progress!


----------



## Hezzie (Jul 10, 2012)

Awesome Pancua. Congrats on the progress.


----------



## Pancua (Jul 10, 2012)

Thanks ladies!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yanelib27 (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My newest comparison photo.
> 
> ...


 Wow that is awesome, you look great! Hard work pays off!


----------



## Hezzie (Jul 10, 2012)

well, hubby and I went to Six Flags this weekend and I had pizza at our favorite pizza place that is right near the park. I was able to get right back on track on Monday. It was actually nice to get back into my routine. I like a treat once in a while but I like my routine more.

I had to go shopping today because I have no clothes to go out in on Friday night. It felt kinda nice to have all my clothes be too big  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nkjm (Jul 10, 2012)

@Pancua: You look freaking fantastic!

GAH! So I've been consistently working out 4-5x a week and eating somewhat healthy (at least way healthier than I used to)/cutting back on my drinking...and it's been 6 weeks. MY SCALE WON'T MOVE TWE*AHTI&amp;$*. I'm soooo frustrated and it's getting harder to keep going bc it's like...why bother doing these stupid workouts and eating plans if I get the same results as when I just ate whatever the hell I wanted to ugh.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I feel like maybe I've hit the weight I'm supposed to have right now and that nothing I do is really gonna change that ugh  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Pancua (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nkjm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> @Pancua: You look freaking fantastic!
> 
> GAH! So I've been consistently working out 4-5x a week and eating somewhat healthy (at least way healthier than I used to)/cutting back on my drinking...and it's been 6 weeks. MY SCALE WON'T MOVE TWE*AHTI&amp;$*. I'm soooo frustrated and it's getting harder to keep going bc it's like...why bother doing these stupid workouts and eating plans if I get the same results as when I just ate whatever the hell I wanted to ugh.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I feel like maybe I've hit the weight I'm supposed to have right now and that nothing I do is really gonna change that ugh  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Thanks!

Have you tried changing up up your work out program? It could be that your body is no longer being challenged. Introduce something new and see what happens. I've been there so I know how frustrating it is but stick with it, experiment! You can do this!


----------



## aleeeshuh (Jul 10, 2012)

i love that this thread inspires me to keep it movin'

this morning i did a 2 mile run  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> yeeaahhhyuuhhh


----------



## Hezzie (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nkjm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> @Pancua: You look freaking fantastic!
> 
> GAH! So I've been consistently working out 4-5x a week and eating somewhat healthy (at least way healthier than I used to)/cutting back on my drinking...and it's been 6 weeks. MY SCALE WON'T MOVE TWE*AHTI&amp;$*. I'm soooo frustrated and it's getting harder to keep going bc it's like...why bother doing these stupid workouts and eating plans if I get the same results as when I just ate whatever the hell I wanted to ugh.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I feel like maybe I've hit the weight I'm supposed to have right now and that nothing I do is really gonna change that ugh  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I know for me, I have PCOS, I have to eat a certain way in order to watch the scale go down. And of course I exercise. I can eat moderately healthy and exercise and not see results. It could be a lot of different things. Consistency is key. Good luck!


----------



## DreamWarrior (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My newest comparison photo.
> 
> ...


 You look great Pancua!! Congratulations on your success!


----------



## emmy2410 (Jul 11, 2012)

Pancua,,,wow its amazing to see you....Be my motivation and inspire me pls....

I need motivation guys, I am lagging in my exercise and I keep postponing to tomorrow which never came.  I work shift duties so I am tired most of the time..ahhhggrrr...but it has been at the back of my mind to do something..I am loving my cola each day and it is adding to my calories Yes I know...but the temptation is damn strong...and its very hot in Singapore.  I do try to drink water but not much.  I know I need to do something...and my clothes are getting tighter..huh... motivate me ladies...ohh yes I am inspired by pancua..but i need to push myself.  Ohh I am turning 40 in a few months time and I do not want to lag and be old.


----------



## Pancua (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *emmy2410* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Pancua,,,wow its amazing to see you....Be my motivation and inspire me pls....
> 
> I need motivation guys, I am lagging in my exercise and I keep postponing to tomorrow which never came.  I work shift duties so I am tired most of the time..ahhhggrrr...but it has been at the back of my mind to do something..I am loving my cola each day and it is adding to my calories Yes I know...but the temptation is damn strong...and its very hot in Singapore.  I do try to drink water but not much.  I know I need to do something...and my clothes are getting tighter..huh... motivate me ladies...ohh yes I am inspired by pancua..but i need to push myself.  Ohh I am turning 40 in a few months time and I do not want to lag and be old.


 I just turned 39 so I completely understand. Try doing one thing when you wake up, like squats or sit ups. A set of 10. It takes literally like 5 mins and then you can go on with your day. After awhile, you can add to it as you feel up to. The point is just to move.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MollyC2153 (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm just gonna second what someone else said. You look AMAZING! Go girl!!


----------



## aleeeshuh (Jul 12, 2012)

This morning I did a 30 minute run  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I didn't quite exactly do 3 miles tho, which was my goal. So I'm going to work on speeding things up little by little


----------



## Pancua (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *aleeeshuh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This morning I did a 30 minute run  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I didn't quite exactly do 3 miles tho, which was my goal. So I'm going to work on speeding things up little by little


 yay!!! I am so glad so many people are challenging themselves. Big or small, the whole point is just to get moving. Anything you do laps sitting on the couch.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Jul 12, 2012)

Hi everyone! I just decided to join this thread so I can hopefully get back on track and get my weight under control. I can't believe I let myself get up to 175lbs




. I'm determined to get the weight off though. I just started taking Raspberry Ketones and my goodness, my appetite seems to have drastically gotten under control! I don't have the cravings I used to, I eat smaller portions and feel full, and I feel like I have more energy. I've also been drinking a TON of water! I lost 2 lbs since yesterday which I'm sure was water weight but still... exciting to see that, ha ha! I also go for 3 mile walks/jogs (I used to run 5k's but haven't run one in a while so I'm going to get back into that as well). I'm so glad this thread is here! Now I can get my beauty fix and my health support all in one place! Woot Woot!


----------



## Pancua (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TheNittyPretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi everyone! I just decided to join this thread so I can hopefully get back on track and get my weight under control. I can't believe I let myself get up to 175lbs
> 
> ...


 Aw yeah!  Welcome aboard! Beauty inside and out, ladies! that is our goal!


----------



## Pancua (Jul 12, 2012)

I don't think I posted this before. I just found another comparison pic I took a few months ago. In the before pic, the corset left a 5 inch gap in the back.

The pic on the left is from 2008. The other two are from late 2011.


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Jul 12, 2012)

My goodness Pancua! You look amazing!


----------



## Pancua (Jul 12, 2012)

Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## aleeeshuh (Jul 12, 2012)

Welcome aboard  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Raspberry Ketones? Do tell  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *TheNittyPretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi everyone! I just decided to join this thread so I can hopefully get back on track and get my weight under control. I can't believe I let myself get up to 175lbs
> 
> ...


 

Pancua all your before and after pics are inspirational! Thank you for posting them and keep em coming  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *aleeeshuh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Welcome aboard  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*Raspberry Ketones? Do tell *  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Pancua all your before and after pics are inspirational! Thank you for posting them and keep em coming  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


  I picked them up at Wal-Mart for $10.00 (two bottles but each bottle is for one week because you have to take three caplets twice a day). I figured I'd try them out since Dr. Oz raved about them. There's a couple of different brands but I got the Phytogenix Ultimate Raspberry Ketone. They're in with all of the weight loss supplements. Walgreens has them too. So far, I'm extremely happy with them. One of my co-workers got some too and she loves them! After you take them, sometimes when you exhale, there's this nice raspberry essence, even after a while of having taken them! You can check it out at http://www.doctoroz.com/videos/miracle-fat-burner-bottle . (I hope I'm allowed to put that link, lol!)

_Raspberry ketone is the primary aroma compound of red raspberries. This compound regulates adiponectin, a protein used by the body to regulate metabolism. Raspberry ketone causes the fat within your cells to get broken up more effectively, helping your body burn fat faster. The recommended dose is 100mg per day. __To get the same benefit from the whole fruit, you'd have to consume 90 pounds of raspberries._


----------



## aleeeshuh (Jul 12, 2012)

Do you feel any side effects? I've taken diet pills before but I start to feel a little shaky a few hours after I take em. I stopped because it made me feel psycho! I couldn't handle it lol


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Jul 12, 2012)

The kind I got has Green Tea extract in it and does contain caffeine so that's probably really important to look out for. I don't have any bad side effects though. I think they have some brands out there that are just pure raspberry ketone without the green tea and no caffeine so you could definitely look into that.


----------



## aleeeshuh (Jul 12, 2012)

I can handle caffeine. I drink two cups of coffee Monday through Friday and one cup during the weekend. I even drink green tea before bed sometimes. Maybe I can take the pills, but lower my daily coffee/caffeine intake


----------



## divadoll (Jul 12, 2012)

I was thinking about raspberry ketones too...since I saw that dr oz clip. I need so help on the weight loss. 13lbs in 6wks from brisk walks and jogging. If I can lose another 5-10lbs in a week, that'll be awesome! I need to lose at least 50 more to be at a much healthier weight than I currently am. I've given myself a year.


----------



## yanelib27 (Jul 12, 2012)

Thanks for the info you guys, I am going to try it! 

On another note, I got my new Zumba DVDs yesterday and I did the Activate DVD then, and the Exhilirate DVD today. I am hoping to do it every day ( most DVDs are an hour), because my birthday is in 3 weeks and I would love to lose 2 or 3 more lbs.


----------



## calexxia (Jul 13, 2012)

Bought a 'ten minute" pilates DVD even though the exact same workout is on Netflix (which I hadn't checked) because it came with the band.... My niece is taking me out for a (very belated) birthday dinner on Saturday, so.... Sunday is when the craziness starts. I'm doing a 5-day pouch reset (NOT recommended for anyone who hasn't had GBP!), then staying below 1200 calories a day until I reach the point I want. The day after I finish the reset, I will do one ten minute work out each day for two weeks, then move up to 20 minutes a day (for two weeks), etc. 

At least that is the plan as of NOW! LOL


----------



## Pancua (Jul 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Bought a 'ten minute" pilates DVD even though the exact same workout is on Netflix (which I hadn't checked) because it came with the band.... My niece is taking me out for a (very belated) birthday dinner on Saturday, so.... Sunday is when the craziness starts. I'm doing a 5-day pouch reset (NOT recommended for anyone who hasn't had GBP!), then staying below 1200 calories a day until I reach the point I want. The day after I finish the reset, I will do one ten minute work out each day for two weeks, then move up to 20 minutes a day (for two weeks), etc.
> 
> At least that is the plan as of NOW! LOL


 Yay! You can do it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (Jul 13, 2012)

Finally made it back to the gym last night after two weeks of life being really hard. Felt so good. I just did a zumba class but I woke up this morning feeling much better than I have in weeks. Its hard for me to remember when times get rough that exercise actually makes me feel better, if I can just motivate myself to do it.


----------



## yanelib27 (Jul 13, 2012)

> Bought a 'ten minute" pilates DVD even though the exact same workout is on Netflix (which I hadn't checked) because it came with the band.... My niece is taking me out for a (very belated) birthday dinner on Saturday, so.... Sunday is when the craziness starts. I'm doing a 5-day pouch reset (NOT recommended for anyone who hasn't had GBP!), then staying below 1200 calories a day until I reach the point I want. The day after I finish the reset, I will do one ten minute work out each day for two weeks, then move up to 20 minutes a day (for two weeks), etc.Â  At least that is the plan as of NOW! LOL


 Yey to pilates! It seriously does amazing things to your body. I have another round of zumba this evening, then pilates and zumba classes tomorrow morning. I will weigh myself tomorrow and see how much progress I have made the last 2 Weeks. But gauging from my clothes I have lost at least a pound.


----------



## Hezzie (Jul 13, 2012)

Welcome! Statistically speaking, people who have a support system are more likely to lose weight and make permanent changes in their life. Good luck!



> Originally Posted by *TheNittyPretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi everyone! I just decided to join this thread so I can hopefully get back on track and get my weight under control. I can't believe I let myself get up to 175lbs
> 
> ...


----------



## aleeeshuh (Jul 13, 2012)

congrats! that's a drastic improvement. do you walk/jog everyday?

Quote:

Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I was thinking about raspberry ketones too...since I saw that dr oz clip. I need so help on the weight loss. 13lbs in 6wks from brisk walks and jogging. If I can lose another 5-10lbs in a week, that'll be awesome! I need to lose at least 50 more to be at a much healthier weight than I currently am. I've given myself a year.


----------



## Pancua (Jul 13, 2012)

I just had a new first!!
 
I like to have painted toes but I couldn't ever do it myself because, well frankly, I couldnt reach easily and more often than not, it would end up in my back hurting and the like.
I got my new Zoya polish in today and was testing it out on my fingers so I could do a blog post. I had my feet up on the ottoman and I got to thinking so I decided to give it a try.
While I can't quite tuck my leg up close like most girls I've seen do, I can get really close and I could reach pretty easily.
 
Yay me! * *


----------



## Pancua (Jul 13, 2012)

I saw this on FB and thought it really applied to all of us here as well so thought I would share.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## divadoll (Jul 13, 2012)

I walk/jog/run everyday for 75-90 min...yesterday I was really tired so I walked/jog for only 25min but that's the only time I'd worked out less that 1 hr. today will be a 90 min day...


----------



## aleeeshuh (Jul 15, 2012)

After two more 30 minute runs, which SHOULD be completed by Tuesday I'm going to move towards a 10k goal. Does anyone have podcasts recommendations?


----------



## pinktergal (Jul 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My goal for April 1 is to get hydration and stay hydrated. I tend to drink more soda and tea than actual water because I really do not like the taste of water (I can tastes the minerals and it comes across as metallic) so I have been experimenting with other hydration options. One of the most recent discoveries I made is coconut water (Viva CoCo). I've started stocking that for when I am in tournaments and I've noticed it really has started making a difference and it tastes good! Bonus!
> 
> So I am going to start stock piling that in the house and using it for my runs as well as tournaments.


*Oh, you're my beverage twin! People never understand when I say that I don't like the taste of water. It tastes metallic to me, just as you said. Finally I don't feel crazy! LOL!  If I do drink water, I add a packet of Lipton green tea powder. Does the coconut water have calories?  *

*I need to lose 60 pounds for health and appearance.  Three weeks ago I started exercising every day with Leslie Sansone's 2 Mile Walk For Abs (30 minutes), which combines aerobic walking, kicking, side stepping, knee lifts, and back kicks with a stretchy resistance belt around the waist for midsection and arm toning intervals. It's a total body workout.*

*I can already see my legs firming, and my husband said that my butt is higher. LOL!  I'm also seeing some firming of my arms.*

*However, I also need to cut calories or I'll end up looking like a fit football player. I did join Weight Watchers on line, but haven't gotten into it much yet. That's my next project.*

*I chose an indoor exercise because I wanted an excuse-proof routine.  All I need is my computer or iPad to play the streaming video, my sneakers, and a bottle of iced tea. I look forward to my exercise time as my "me time".  *

*Thanks for this thread, Pancua!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*


----------



## Pancua (Jul 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> *Oh, you're my beverage twin! People never understand when I say that I don't like the taste of water. It tastes metallic to me, just as you said. Finally I don't feel crazy! LOL!  If I do drink water, I add a packet of Lipton green tea powder. Does the coconut water have calories?  *
> ...


 Yes, Viva Coco has 60 calories for 11 oz which all told is not bad at all. It's also a great drink after workouts/tournaments because it has a high potatssium content which helps with soreness and helps with preventing cramps


----------



## pinktergal (Jul 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yes, Viva Coco has 60 calories for 11 oz which all told is not bad at all. It's also a great drink after workouts/tournaments because it has a high potatssium content which helps with soreness and helps with preventing cramps


*Thanks for the info. I love all things coconut, so I will get some.*


----------



## pinktergal (Jul 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I saw this on FB and thought it really applied to all of us here as well so thought I would share.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


*Love this. So true!  *


----------



## Fairest of all (Jul 15, 2012)

Pancua I am totally the same way with water. I can stand drinking it if it's ice cold and I'm thirsty enough, but it still tastes gross. 

I absolutely LOVE Vita Coco coconut water. I won't post a huge rant about it, but after I started drinking a big bottle a week for a couple months my acne improved, my skin texture is much better, and it also helped with my hormonal imbalance. I had quite a bit of bright red hyper pigmentation from my stomach all the way to my back, neck and onto my arms ever since I had an horrible reaction to the depo shot 3 years ago. It is 100% gone now and has not returned in almost 6 months. I asked my doctor about it cause I felt a little crazy thinking a drink can help with medical issues, but she explained how it helps clean your blood somehow so your body is able to filter out bad stuff...and in my case helped filter out the synthetic hormone.

I can't even explain how much it's made me feel better about myself. I felt absolutely disgusting having red patches all over me....people would always ask if I had eczema and I would do my best to cover it with makeup every day. After many failed trips to a dermatologist I was expecting to live with it for the rest of my life. To have it just completely disappear in a matter of weeks is a miracle.


----------



## pinktergal (Jul 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fairest of all* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Pancua I am totally the same way with water. I can stand drinking it if it's ice cold and I'm thirsty enough, but it still tastes gross.
> 
> ...


*Pancua said "viva coco", but you say "vita coco".   Not sure which one I should look for.*


----------



## Fairest of all (Jul 15, 2012)

I could be mistaken, but I think Pancua just made a typo. Vita coco is the most popular brand of coconut water....you can find it at publix, target, walmart, etc. I like it because the ingredients are literally coconut water and vitamin C. Pepsi, coke, sobe and all them are trying to get in on the popularity of it, but their versions usually have water as the first ingredient plus tons of fillers. Kind of like when you go buy a "fruit" drink and it really says "20% juice in fine print lol.


----------



## pinktergal (Jul 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fairest of all* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I could be mistaken, but I think Pancua just made a typo. Vita coco is the most popular brand of coconut water....you can find it at publix, target, walmart, etc. I like it because the ingredients are literally coconut water and vitamin C. Pepsi, coke, sobe and all them are trying to get in on the popularity of it, but their versions usually have water as the first ingredient plus tons of fillers. Kind of like when you go buy a "fruit" drink and it really says "20% juice in fine print lol.


 *Okay, thanks! I will definitely be trying this!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*


----------



## candycoatedlove (Jul 15, 2012)

:] love this!

Recently joined Jazzercise (yes, it's still around) and I do that 3-4 times a week. Plus, I just created a fitness tumblr for motivation and to track my progress: http://less-thickness-more-fitness.tumblr.com. It's an easy way to find great workouts and nutrition information  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

p.s: I think I'm going to get some of that Vita Coco,


----------



## Pancua (Jul 15, 2012)

Today is Day 7 for my 30 day Body Rock Challenge. I started last week and I'm really pumped up with the small advances I have made.



​  ​ Day 2 was by far the hardest, I was incredibly sore and it took a couple days to get back to feeling full strength again but I pushed through it. I am not dealing with as much soreness on Day 7; instead I am feeling more of a low burn. The squats are getting to the point where I can burn through them no problem so I will be adding weight starting tomorrow. I am still struggling with the push ups so I don't see much changing there for at least another week. Same goes for the tricep presses. The ab workout, however, I am going to be changing up.​  ​ Before, I was barely able to lift my shoulders off the mat but during my second set today, I realized I could lift myself higher so I started doing that. Which accounts for the lower numbers. It's definitely a deeper workout and I could still feel it in my abs 30 mins later. Hopefully in the next couple weeks, I'll be able to do a full sit up!​  ​ I haven't done any measurements yet to see if there are any changes on the measurement level. I think I am going to hold off for another week just so I don't lose any motivation but I am pretty excited with the improvements so far!​


----------



## Pancua (Jul 15, 2012)

It's Vita Coco


----------



## Hezzie (Jul 16, 2012)

I can already tell I'm going to be having a hard time keeping motivated this week. I worked a double last night and didn't go to the gym today because I was so tired (After getting home at 8am I have to be back to work by 3PM.) Then I will be in Boston all day tomorrow for work. And on top of everything else I have going on this week, I have PMS and its been really difficult to keep away from temptation. I can't wait til this week is over!


----------



## calexxia (Jul 16, 2012)

I've moved my start date back by a few days, but am keeping myself conscious of what I eat right now. VERy tempted to try that Vita coco


----------



## aleeeshuh (Jul 16, 2012)

Vita Coco fans, do you have any Asian supermarkets nearby? Because there are unsweetened coconut juice for A LOT cheaper. Make sure you buy coconut WATER not juice. Juice obviously has additives. I LOVE COCONUT WATER! I've been drinking it since I was a little girl. I love it when it's straight from the coconut  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and the coconut "meat" is a major plus too


----------



## Pancua (Jul 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *aleeeshuh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Vita Coco fans, do you have any Asian supermarkets nearby? Because there are unsweetened coconut juice for A LOT cheaper. Make sure you buy coconut WATER not juice. Juice obviously has additives. I LOVE COCONUT WATER! I've been drinking it since I was a little girl. I love it when it's straight from the coconut  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and the coconut "meat" is a major plus too


 My local grocery store carries it and I will switch back and forth.


----------



## aleeeshuh (Jul 16, 2012)

Yeah local grocers carry Vita Coco. At the the Asian markets they're labeled something different. You get a lot more for your money. When I get a chance I'll find out the name of it

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


My local grocery store carries it and I will switch back and forth.


----------



## candycoatedlove (Jul 16, 2012)

Getting back on track today! I have jazzercise around 5:30 I can't wait to push myself today. Need to hydrate, stretch, and do some breathing exercises before I get my cardio on.


----------



## Pancua (Jul 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *aleeeshuh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


 I meant my grocery store just sells plain coconut juice. It has a pretty extensive ethnic market within the market. I switch back and forth from it to Vita Coco, I just like vita coco better because of the flavoring they do.


----------



## aleeeshuh (Jul 16, 2012)

mmm gotcha. by far my favorite is fresh coconut water. the scary part is chopping it!!!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I meant my grocery store just sells plain coconut juice. It has a pretty extensive ethnic market within the market. I switch back and forth from it to Vita Coco, I just like vita coco better because of the flavoring they do.


----------



## Playedinloops (Jul 16, 2012)

Aghhh my boyfriend is BAD for me. All we do is eat and drink beer lol. Plus when we spend entire weekends together I never work out. It's monday though and I guess time to get back on track. Zumba tonight..but its at the gym with the not nice pool, so I probably won't swim afterward.


----------



## aleeeshuh (Jul 16, 2012)

is this a new relationship?? Because I swear when you're in a relationship all there ever is do to is eat out



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Aghhh my boyfriend is BAD for me. All we do is eat and drink beer lol. Plus when we spend entire weekends together I never work out. It's monday though and I guess time to get back on track. Zumba tonight..but its at the gym with the not nice pool, so I probably won't swim afterward.


----------



## Fairest of all (Jul 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Aghhh my boyfriend is BAD for me. All we do is eat and drink beer lol. Plus when we spend entire weekends together I never work out. It's monday though and I guess time to get back on track. Zumba tonight..but its at the gym with the not nice pool, so I probably won't swim afterward.


 I lucked out. My bf loves to cook and is on board with my diet. He even eats gluten free meals with me now. He does the beer drinking and all on his own time haha


----------



## Playedinloops (Jul 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *aleeeshuh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> is this a new relationship?? Because I swear when you're in a relationship all there ever is do to is eat out


 It's a new old relationship if that makes sense lol. We quit seeing each other for a while and have only been dating again for about a month. Its not even that we eat out even when we are at home its like "let's make pizza" or a huge breakfast or whatever.


----------



## aleeeshuh (Jul 16, 2012)

i know AALLLL about new old relationships. i like to think of it as a "refresh" haha



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's a new old relationship if that makes sense lol. We quit seeing each other for a while and have only been dating again for about a month. Its not even that we eat out even when we are at home its like "let's make pizza" or a huge breakfast or whatever.


----------



## yanelib27 (Jul 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's Vita Coco


 I have some of these at home, another brand thats really good is Zico


----------



## Hezzie (Jul 22, 2012)

I just joined myfitnesspal. Look me up! Hezzie777


----------



## Pancua (Jul 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Hezzie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just joined myfitnesspal. Look me up! Hezzie777


 Request sent  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## aleeeshuh (Jul 23, 2012)

to run or not to run that is the question? looking for some motivation from you lovely ladies


----------



## Playedinloops (Jul 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *aleeeshuh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> to run or not to run that is the question? looking for some motivation from you lovely ladies


 definitely run! I'll be doing zumba tonight, and if I'm feeling really motivated spend some time on the treadmill. I'm defintiely starting to see some changes in my body, and I like that. Keep up the good work!


----------



## divadoll (Jul 23, 2012)

> to run or not to run that is the question? looking for some motivation from you lovely ladies


 Run, run, run! I officially weight under 200lbs yesterday! 50lbs to go. I've lost 17lbs in 2 months.


----------



## aleeeshuh (Jul 23, 2012)

Damn! AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Run, run, run!
> I officially weight under 200lbs yesterday! 50lbs to go. I've lost 17lbs in 2 months.


 
P.S.

I DIDN'T RUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yanelib27 (Jul 23, 2012)

My friends and I did the cardio Insanity DVD. OMG it was crazy difficult, one of them quit 10 minutes in and I couldn't go on after 30 minutes. 2 days later, my legs a re still a lil sore. That being said.. I am pretty sure the problem is our lack of endurance. Therefore, I am adding jogging to my workout schedule. My new apartment complex has a gym, so I have no excuses. And I am literally 5 minutes away from the largest park in my city now, which has a trail over 12 miles long. So.. lots of opportunities. I plan on finding a podcast or something to help me. Any recommendations from you runners?


----------



## Hezzie (Jul 23, 2012)

Got it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> still trying to figure it out. Its telling me I'm not eating enough.


----------



## candycoatedlove (Jul 23, 2012)

Just got back from an hour of cardio and weighs! :3 I feel great~ gonna eat some carrots and drink water then call it a day with the food. Come on girls you can do it!


----------



## Hezzie (Jul 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Request sent  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I tried to reply to u from my kindle fire but I forgot to hit "quote" lol I got ur request  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm still trying to figure out all of the options. And its telling me I'm not eating enough. I don't agree with its calorie goal for me for the day. Over 2000 calories seems a little much. Anyway, we'll see how it goes. I like that I can track what I eat then print everything out for my nutritionist when I see her.


----------



## divadoll (Jul 24, 2012)

2000 cal? Mine is only 1470!


----------



## Playedinloops (Jul 24, 2012)

quiiick someone motivate me to go to zumba. My back is hurting and I don't want to but I NEED to.


----------



## Hollysbeautybox (Jul 25, 2012)

Well done everyone!

My biggest problems are my will power - i have none and my motivation - i have none haha

i did well recently loosing half a stone but its nowhere near enough and im starting to lapse a bit - everytime i go to the kitchen i get a cracker, then i put butter on it, then i have another one and ARRGGHH!!!

x


----------



## aleeeshuh (Jul 25, 2012)

awww i just saw this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Did you end up going?



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> quiiick someone motivate me to go to zumba. My back is hurting and I don't want to but I NEED to.


----------



## divadoll (Jul 25, 2012)

> Well done everyone! My biggest problems are my will power - i have none and my motivation - i have none haha i did well recently loosing half a stone but its nowhere near enough and im starting to lapse a bit - everytime i go to the kitchen i get a cracker, then i put butter on it, then i have another one and ARRGGHH!!! x


 Are you getting enough sleep? People that don't get enough sleep consume more calories than those that do. Instead of getting a cracker, try drinking some cold water instead.


----------



## Hezzie (Jul 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 2000 cal? Mine is only 1470!


It depends on how much you weigh.


----------



## Hezzie (Jul 25, 2012)

I am -25 lbs as of today. I'm pretty thrilled about it.


----------



## Playedinloops (Jul 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *aleeeshuh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> awww i just saw this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Did you end up going?


 No, I didn't! But my back feels better so I'll go tonight. I think maybe I pumped too hard at zumba on monday or something lmao.


----------



## candycoatedlove (Jul 26, 2012)

I've done jazzercise three days in a row! Proud of myself. I plan to go ALL week, and Saturday for personal training. Honestly, I wasn't as motivated today during my workout but I'm going to give it my all tomorrow. As far as my diet is concerned, I think that I'm making some process toward cutting out processed/sugary foods.

To those that need motivation-

No on ever regrets a workout but surely always regrets NOT going.


----------



## divadoll (Jul 26, 2012)

> It depends on how much you weigh.


 It actually adds the calories used in exercise that I had not yet updated when I was adding the food eaten. Mine varies from 2100 to 2400+. I guess the 1460 is for doing nothing at all. I'm at 18lbs now in my 9th week!


----------



## Hollysbeautybox (Jul 26, 2012)

No dont really get very much sleep to be honest yeah i will try that i get fluctuating sugar levels so have to eat mid morning but fruit will do much better  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Hezzie (Jul 26, 2012)

I went to the gym 3x this week and did the Wii Fit for an hour yesterday. I've been juicing every morning. I feel great this week despite the fact that I have my period. (Which I got spontaneously, YAY!)


----------



## divadoll (Jul 26, 2012)

> No dont really get very much sleep to be honest yeah i will try that i get fluctuating sugar levels so have to eat mid morning but fruit will do much better  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 The hormone Ghreline is responsible for hunger and the attraction to fatty/ sugary foods. Adequate sleep slows production so someone that has enough sleep eats less that someone sleep deprived. If you eat small meals more frequently, you can level off your sugar levels better. If you like crackers with butter, you should get to eat some. You just have to do some more exercise.


----------



## Mrs Gaeul (Jul 27, 2012)

If anyone is interested, I started following new workout videos and I think they are pretty awesome! Search "Tiffany Rothe Workout" on Youtube and she has a ton of workout videos that are around 10 minutes or less. You don't really feel like you are doing that much at the time, but you totally feel it the next day. I've been doing them for about a week and I feel great! The best part is that they are pretty low impact while you are doing it, so I don't feel stupid and give up out of frustration. 

My favorite is the "Get Your Sexy Back" and "Booty Shaking Waist" workouts.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I do the "Butt Like a Brazilian" and the "Burn Baby Burn, Lean Sexy Biceps" videos too. Her titles are hilarious but they work!


----------



## yanelib27 (Jul 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Hezzie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I went to the gym 3x this week and did the Wii Fit for an hour yesterday. I've been juicing every morning. I feel great this week despite the fact that I have my period. (Which I got spontaneously, YAY!)


 What kind of juices do you make?


----------



## Hezzie (Jul 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What kind of juices do you make?


 My usual juice is beet, carrot, kale, cucumber, pear, pineapple, lime, and ginger.


----------



## yanelib27 (Jul 30, 2012)

I signed up for a half marathon in December, I am doing it with 4 other girls, which means lots of accountability! I am so excited, I have been wanting to do this for a while now.


----------



## Hezzie (Jul 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I signed up for a half marathon in December, I am doing it with 4 other girls, which means lots of accountability! I am so excited, I have been wanting to do this for a while now.


Awesome! Good luck  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yanelib27 (Jul 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Hezzie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## divadoll (Jul 31, 2012)

> Thanks! I plan on starting to train this week, today actually. I just need a good plan. I found one on shape.com but I am still looking.


 What do you need to work on?


----------



## yanelib27 (Jul 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Thanks! I plan on starting to train this week, today actually. I just need a good plan. I found one on shape.com but I am still looking.
> What do you need to work on? I just need to find a training schedule, mostly. I have a gym at my apartment complex and a huge park minutes away, so I just need a plan. I dont want to over do it and I dont know where to start.


----------



## divadoll (Jul 31, 2012)

> I just need to find a training schedule, mostly. I have a gym at my apartment complex and a huge park minutes away, so I just need a plan. I dont want to over do it and I dont know where to start.


 Do you run now?


----------



## Hezzie (Jul 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks! I plan on starting to train this week, today actually. I just need a good plan. I found one on shape.com but I am still looking.


Did you try active.com? They usually have some good schedules. I'm planning on doing a 5k in October and hopefully, some day, run a half marathon. Some day when I am much thinner lol


----------



## Dandeebeau (Jul 31, 2012)

I have been using the Couch to 5K app and am finally on week 5.  I feel like I'm just about there.  I would love to do a 5k so I'm aiming to do one next year.  I just picked back up running at 40




 and haven't done it since my college days - oh the things we do!


----------



## yanelib27 (Jul 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just need to find a training schedule, mostly. I have a gym at my apartment complex and a huge park minutes away, so I just need a plan. I dont want to over do it and I dont know where to start.
> ...


----------



## yanelib27 (Jul 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Hezzie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Hezzie (Jul 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I looked at it but I would rather not pay for a plan


I have something that my husband emailed me a couple of years ago. If I can find it, I'll PM it to you.


----------



## Hezzie (Jul 31, 2012)

I just looked at the plan he sent me, its pretty intense for someone who doesn't currently run. It starts off with a 20 minute run.


----------



## divadoll (Jul 31, 2012)

Do the girls you are going on that marathon with run? Are you physically fit? These are the first questions you need to answer before find a plan.


----------



## divadoll (Jul 31, 2012)

> I have been using the Couch to 5K app and am finally on week 5.Â  I feel like I'm just about there.Â  I would love to do a 5k so I'm aiming to do one next year.Â  I just picked back up running at 40 :blink: Â and haven't done it since my college days -Â oh the things we do!


 I've just picked up getting physically fit at 44. We all have to start somewhere or our 60's wontbe so rosy.


----------



## yanelib27 (Aug 1, 2012)

> Do the girls you are going on that marathon with run? Are you physically fit? These are the first questions you need to answer before find a plan.


 Yes and yes. Thanks for the questions, any suggestions?


----------



## divadoll (Aug 1, 2012)

From what I have seen, the apps available are based on the same walk/run situations.  You walk first, then you run 1 minute/walk 2min and repeat 10x which is a 30min routine and it increases as the days and weeks go on.  I was looking at Couch to 5k and Ease into 5k and they are same principal as below without electronics.  A runner friend of mine who is trying to get into the police force and told me this is what she used/uses.

http://www.runnersworld.com/article/0,7120,s6-238-520--9397-2-1X5-3,00.html


----------



## Dandeebeau (Aug 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> From what I have seen, the apps available are based on the same walk/run situations.  You walk first, then you run 1 minute/walk 2min and repeat 10x which is a 30min routine and it increases as the days and weeks go on.  I was looking at Couch to 5k and Ease into 5k and they are same principal as below without electronics.  A runner friend of mine who is trying to get into the police force and told me this is what she used/uses.
> 
> http://www.runnersworld.com/article/0,7120,s6-238-520--9397-2-1X5-3,00.html


 I also used their "Run Your Butt Off" book.  Was really good because when I first started to use the Couch to 5K app I just couldn't seem to get very far on it at all.  When I got their RYBO book I realized that I was trying to run too fast.  It has weekly plans starting with walking and then basically talks you through each week.  What I liked was that there were others stories as they went through the program.


----------



## divadoll (Aug 1, 2012)

I brisk walk 5k+ every day on my treadmill. I'm now working up to high inclines with wrist and ankle weights. I'm carrying 10lbs in weights (1/2 of the weight I lost). I will eventually start jogging just to change it up but I'll have to lose some more weight as I find it harder on my knees. I was physically active before having children and gain weight so my body has muscle memory.


----------



## yanelib27 (Aug 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> From what I have seen, the apps available are based on the same walk/run situations.  You walk first, then you run 1 minute/walk 2min and repeat 10x which is a 30min routine and it increases as the days and weeks go on.  I was looking at Couch to 5k and Ease into 5k and they are same principal as below without electronics.  A runner friend of mine who is trying to get into the police force and told me this is what she used/uses.
> 
> http://www.runnersworld.com/article/0,7120,s6-238-520--9397-2-1X5-3,00.html


 Great, thanks! I also own an xbox kinect, so I have been looking into getting more games for that. I own some dance games, zumba and your shape evolved. I am looking into more dance games and adidas micoach (which can also track outdoor and other workouts through your smartphone). This one has workouts specifically designed for sports, including running.


----------



## divadoll (Aug 1, 2012)

My suggestion would be firstly to walk the 13mi that is the 1/2 marathon to get an idea of what you have committed into doing.  This way, you'll know how hard it would be that you need to train to get there.


----------



## Fairest of all (Aug 4, 2012)

I haven't posted in quite a while. My mom has been sick in the hospital with a ruptured gall bladder and finally came home a few days ago after having surgery. I finally feel like I can relax a little and get back to my goals. I've been sticking to my gluten-free diet and my weight has remained steady at 110. I've been wanting to buy some new clothes but it seems like I've been stuck in between sizes. I was shopping at Target yesterday and saw this dress from way far away and ran over to grab the last 2 left hoping one would fit me. I fell in love instantly....It fits perfectly and makes my waist look so tiny with the cute yellow belt. I wish I could buy it in 10 other colors and patterns lol





Because it seems like my weight loss has plateaued and I don't want to make any more cuts to my diet, I'm going to direct my focus on improving my self confidence. I saw this quote the other day that stuck with me..."Accentuate the positive, eliminate the negative". I think I need a break from constantly focusing on how I need improvement and instead focus on recognizing the changes I've already made and just enjoy life in the moment a little more


----------



## calexxia (Aug 4, 2012)

I'm terrified of tomorrow's first official weigh in.....


----------



## Mrs Gaeul (Aug 4, 2012)

You look great and the dress is adorable!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tyari (Aug 6, 2012)

I'm trying to get it together. Don't have much food, and the food I have isn't that healthy, I'm about to move... just a lot going on and I'm kinda stressed out. I did go to Food Addicts Anonymous a couple of weeks ago and that was interesting. They go by a no sugar, no flour diet.


----------



## calexxia (Aug 6, 2012)

Down two lbs today (first weigh in).


----------



## divadoll (Aug 6, 2012)

That's awesome!



> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Down two lbs today (first weigh in).


----------



## Mrs Gaeul (Aug 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Beautiijunkii* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm trying to get it together. Don't have much food, and the food I have isn't that healthy, I'm about to move... just a lot going on and I'm kinda stressed out. I did go to Food Addicts Anonymous a couple of weeks ago and that was interesting. They go by a no sugar, no flour diet.


 The no sugar, no flour diet is so hard but you really do feel better after you kick the habit! Sugar is so delicious but it slows down your immune system. It actually does a whole lot of detrimental things to the body. :'(


----------



## yanelib27 (Aug 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Beautiijunkii* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They go by a no sugar, no flour diet.


 I can totally understand why. I should try that!


----------



## Hezzie (Aug 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Down two lbs today (first weigh in).


Way to go!


----------



## RodRoc (Aug 7, 2012)

I think that if we all help each other and give ourselves our best diet tips, we can all lose some weight in just a couple of weeks.  lets share everything that we know. 

Link deleted per TOS


----------



## Hezzie (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *RodRoc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think that if we all help each other and give ourselves our best diet tips, we can all lose some weight in just a couple of weeks.  www theweightcontrolnews com/public_html/ lets share everything that we know.


I have PCOS so what works for me may not work for others. I do know that statistics show that people who have support are more likely to lose weight and keep it off. This is a great place for that. I will share one thing that I do and I know others do which has been a big part of my success and that is consistency. Consistency with my eating (healthy eating) and exercise (at least 4 days a week).


----------



## suzyaraneta (Aug 9, 2012)

I keep away from fatty foods and try hard to do exercise more.


----------



## Hezzie (Aug 13, 2012)

Just came home from the gym. Starting my week off right. I pulled a muscle in my leg (pretty badly) so I've been trying to take it easy for the last couple of weeks but now I'm turning it up a notch again. My goal is to be be -2 lbs by the end of this week, making a total of -30 lbs so far. I hope every one has a great week!


----------



## divadoll (Aug 13, 2012)

> Just came home from the gym. Starting my week off right. I pulled a muscle in my leg (pretty badly) so I've been trying to take it easy for the last couple of weeks but now I'm turning it up a notch again. My goal is to be be -2 lbs by the end of this week, making a total of -30 lbs so far. I hope every one has a great week!


 30lbs? Thats soon awesome! How long has it taken?


----------



## Hezzie (Aug 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 30lbs? Thats soon awesome! How long has it taken?


Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Not sure exactly. I've been losing consistently since either March or April. I'm in no hurry. This isn't just a diet to me, I've totally changed my life  /emoticons/[email protected]png 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## divadoll (Aug 14, 2012)

That's an awesome time frame.  I started at the beginning of June when I got my treadmill.  I'm down 20lbs with approx 45 more to go.  Indeed, 30lbs is a complete life change. Its a lot of hard work. 

I dont go on diets either.  I'm food intake has usually been healthy but I've been very inactive.  I get home, cook dinner and then sit and watch tv til bed time.  My job is sedentary. Now I'm on my treadmill everyday.  I was walking briskly for 60-90min, now I am jogging for about 20-30min and walking the other 40-50min.  I'm hoping to build that up to 30-40 min run (not jog) maybe by Christmas. 

Keep us posted.



> Originally Posted by *Hezzie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Not sure exactly. I've been losing consistently since either March or April. I'm in no hurry. This isn't just a diet to me, I've totally changed my life  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Hezzie (Aug 20, 2012)

I went camping this weekend and kinda got off track. I'm not even going to get on the scale until the end off the week. Also, my leg is still killing me and I'm not able to exercise like I wish I could  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## divadoll (Aug 22, 2012)

I just realized that there is a fine coat of silicon on my treadmill and it makes it hard for me to walk on an incline because my shoes slide.  I've cleaned it off well and I have better grip now. 

I too was bad with takeout food last week.  We had takeout for 4 meals and we also had cake for my dad's birthday.  I gained a couple of pounds during the week and then I lost it again.  It must be water gain from too much salt and the hot weather  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## calexxia (Aug 22, 2012)

3 weeks in of actually following my diet (though not my exercise plan) and I'm down by 9 lbs.


----------



## divadoll (Aug 22, 2012)

> 3 weeks in of actually following my diet (though not my exercise plan) and I'm down by 9 lbs.


 That is awesome! What diet are you following?


----------



## calexxia (Aug 22, 2012)

Plain old calorie counting. Keeping it around 1200 per day.


----------



## aleeeshuh (Aug 22, 2012)

i've been avoiding this thread because i haven't worked out for soo long. probably over a month now. i need to find a way to fit it into my schedule. work has been insanely the past month or so. i haven't been able to fit it into my schedule. ahh... need some motivation to get it moving again


----------



## Hezzie (Aug 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *aleeeshuh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i've been avoiding this thread because i haven't worked out for soo long. probably over a month now. i need to find a way to fit it into my schedule. work has been insanely the past month or so. i haven't been able to fit it into my schedule. ahh... need some motivation to get it moving again


When I'm crazy busy I do the Wii Fit at home. Even 5 minutes a day makes a difference.


----------



## divadoll (Aug 24, 2012)

What game are you playing on wii fit? 



> Originally Posted by *Hezzie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> When I'm crazy busy I do the Wii Fit at home. Even 5 minutes a day makes a difference.


 Is that the right amount of calories for you or did you just pick a number?  It seems low.



> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Plain old calorie counting. Keeping it around 1200 per day.


----------



## Apsara (Aug 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What game are you playing on wii fit?
> 
> Is that the right amount of calories for you or did you just pick a number?  It seems low.


 To answer your 2nd question, 1200 calories seems low at first, but it's pretty realistic for losing weight. Anything under 1200 calories (for women, 1600 calories for men) makes your body go into starvation mode. Starvation mode causes your body to hold onto fat, thus making harder to lose weight.

This  article explains about how it all works. You can also use tools like myfitnesspal.com as a key to determine how many calories you should eat a day.

I've been counting calories (using myfitnesspal) and exercising for about 6 months now and have lost 56 pounds!


----------



## Hezzie (Aug 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What game are you playing on wii fit?
> 
> Is that the right amount of calories for you or did you just pick a number?  It seems low.


I do yoga on the wii fit and I do some of the aerobic things, like rhythm boxing, super hula, advanced step, and i do strength training exercises.


----------



## divadoll (Aug 24, 2012)

Everyone's BMR (basal metabolic rate) is different hence the question, to Calexxia as to whether she just picked that number or she calculated it.   If your food intake has been substantially reduced to lose weight, the chances of gaining it all back is pretty much guaranteed.  The key is to change eating habits to be able to sustain those eating habits once idea weight is reached.  

For my height and weight, to lose 1.5lbs a week with very little activity at all requires 1200 a day (walk to and from the bathroom and lay around all day type of little activity). According to myfitnesspal, my caloric intake, to lose 1.5lb a week with 1hr brisk 3.5mi/hr walk should be 1553 calories. My goal is to lose 1lb a week with 1hr of exercise a day/7 days a week. 

I don't count calories, I have been working out everyday (walking/jogging) on my treadmill for 3 months (less 1 wk).  I have lost 22lbs.  I don't think I can sustain 1200 calories.  I am logged into myfitnesspal.com but I only log my food intake at the end of the day after my workout.  I don't know how much calories are until after they are done.  Here is a BMR calculator to see if that is where you should be at:

http://www.healthyweightforum.org/eng/calculators/calories-required/

Losing weigh too fast will also result in unattractive flaps of skin as your body does not have time to adjust. 

I still believe in the simple principle of:  Eat Less, Do More with the emphasis on the Do More.  Eating less doesn't improve cardiovascular system nor maintain bone mass. 



> Originally Posted by *Apsara* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> To answer your 2nd question, 1200 calories seems low at first, but it's pretty realistic for losing weight. Anything under 1200 calories (for women, 1600 calories for men) makes your body go into starvation mode. Starvation mode causes your body to hold onto fat, thus making harder to lose weight.
> ...


----------



## Apsara (Aug 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Everyone's BMR (basal metabolic rate) is different hence the question, to Calexxia as to whether she just picked that number or she calculated it.   If your food intake has been substantially reduced to lose weight, the chances of gaining it all back is pretty much guaranteed.  The key is to change eating habits to be able to sustain those eating habits once idea weight is reached.
> 
> ...


 I agree that everyone's BMR is different, however, I'm just saying that 1200 calories is usually the suggested calorie intake when it comes to losing weight, while not exercising (sedentary). Sorry that I didn't go into detail about what I meant - that's why I recommended to use MFP as a guide to see how many calories could be eaten to better suit someone according to their age, weight, height, etc. for weight loss.


----------



## divadoll (Aug 24, 2012)

People aren't usually sedentary 24hrs of the day.  Walking around the grocery store or around a mall or even some light gardening, dancing around with your ipod, vacuuming, uses energy and that must be incorporated into the equation as well.  2-3lbs weight loss a week is too much unless you are morbidly obese.  In starvation mode, your metabolism stalls.

In addition to sabotaging your weight-loss efforts, eating too few calories can also harm your health. When your body goes into starvation mode, you are at increased risk for the following:


Abnormally low blood pressure and slow heart rate
Heart rhythm abnormalities
Electrolyte imbalances, especially potassium deficiency
Gallstones
Hair loss
Brittle fingernails
Loss of menstrual periods in women
Soft hair growth over entire body
Dizziness
Trouble concentrating
Anemia
Swelling in your joints
Brittle bones
Depression





> Originally Posted by *Apsara* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I agree that everyone's BMR is different, however, I'm just saying that 1200 calories is usually the suggested calorie intake when it comes to losing weight, while not exercising (sedentary). Sorry that I didn't go into detail about what I meant - that's why I recommended to use MFP as a guide to see how many calories could be eaten to better suit someone according to their age, weight, height, etc. for weight loss.


----------



## Apsara (Aug 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> People aren't usually sedentary 24hrs of the day.  Walking around the grocery store or around a mall or even some light gardening, dancing around with your ipod, vacuuming, uses energy and that must be incorporated into the equation as well.  2-3lbs weight loss a week is too much unless you are morbidly obese.  In starvation mode, your metabolism stalls.
> 
> ...


Gotcha, well I guess you learn something new everyday!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## divadoll (Aug 25, 2012)

I think the rule was that women should not eat Less than 1200 calories a day.  It isn't a rule to lose weight by however.  When the body goes into starvation mode, it becomes discriminant as to whether it is using fat or muscle as fuel. You will start to lose muscle mass because of it.


----------



## calexxia (Aug 26, 2012)

I didn't see your post before, divadoll, sorry about that!

The goal is two pounds per week, and the 1200 calories was derived from Lose It. Unfortunately, they calculated me even lower (I AM completely sedentary LOL), but since I know that below 1200 is dangerous, that's what I've gone with. I know my rate of loss will soon slow, and am ok with that. Because of my surgery, my metabolism is a little bit whacked out, ya know?


----------



## Hezzie (Aug 26, 2012)

I'm assuming the 2nd thread is a no-go???

Anyway, went to the gym yesterday and I've been eating right all week. Lost the bloat that I got when I went camping last weekend so I'm happy about that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## divadoll (Aug 26, 2012)

It was stupid to close a good thread for a new thread because 'it was too long' and I complained to Tony  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Speaking of bloating... I was bloated for a week. I gained 5lbs from it and then lost 5 again 2 days later.



> Originally Posted by *Hezzie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm assuming the 2nd thread is a no-go???
> 
> Anyway, went to the gym yesterday and I've been eating right all week. Lost the bloat that I got when I went camping last weekend so I'm happy about that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 That's ok, the conversation remained interesting nonetheless  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

You just have to be careful that you aren't sabotaging your own efforts just by eating too little. I've read too that you should take a day off and eat more and it keeps your metabolism from getting used to the low amount of food intake.  It boosts metabolism and keeps you from plateauing. 

Today is one of those days for me as we are going out for lunch to celebrate my dad's 70th birthday!  Chinese buffet is never a good thing when counting calories  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Good thing it is lunch so I have time to digest it all.



> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I didn't see your post before, divadoll, sorry about that!
> 
> The goal is two pounds per week, and the 1200 calories was derived from Lose It. Unfortunately, they calculated me even lower (I AM completely sedentary LOL), but since I know that below 1200 is dangerous, that's what I've gone with. I know my rate of loss will soon slow, and am ok with that. Because of my surgery, my metabolism is a little bit whacked out, ya know?


----------



## Hezzie (Aug 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It was stupid to close a good thread for a new thread because 'it was too long' and I complained to Tony  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Speaking of bloating... I was bloated for a week. I gained 5lbs from it and then lost 5 again 2 days later.


I thought it was pretty stupid too but hey, what do I know lol I just had Chinese food but not feeling terrible. I'll be at the gym tomorrow. Its all about having a good balance.


----------



## divadoll (Aug 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Hezzie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I thought it was pretty stupid too but hey, what do I know lol I just had Chinese food but not feeling terrible. I'll be at the gym tomorrow. Its all about having a good balance.


 I know... I saw your post before I added my 2cents worth  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and then complained.

Definitely about the balance and enjoyment of life.  No sense in doing all this healthy stuff to live longer and such and suffering because if it.


----------



## Hezzie (Aug 27, 2012)

Went to the gym today. Felt good to start my week off right. And I'm having all natural juice for lunch. Fresh from the juicer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## divadoll (Aug 27, 2012)

what kind of juice?


----------



## divadoll (Aug 28, 2012)

Just an update on my progress:

Since I started on my fitness journey after I assembled my treadmill on May 31, 2012, I have lost 23lbs.  I have lost 2 belt notches.  I have gone from walking a slow pace for 15 minutes and getting winded and frustrated and stopping to walking/running an equivalent of 4mi/hr for 60-70 minutes every day. Now it isn't a question of how long I'm going to walk, its a question of how much faster I'm going to run and for how long in my 60-75mins of working out.  I've been able to do 10min run then walk then another 5min run and walk and 5min run then walk.  Its primarily because I'm still kinda lazy in the running but not because I'm getting winded.  I'm working on extending the time to a full 60min run on day.  I used to be able to do that in my 20's, maybe I'm over reaching now but I'll try  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Although I have not gotten down to a size 12 yet, my size 14s are fitting very well and some are evidently loose.  I will continue to wear my 14s until I'm swimming in them which I hope will be in a month or 2 (fingers x'd).  I don't have a diet plan like no eating carbs or sugar.  I still eat both but I have stopped eating breakfast.  When I eat breakfast, I think about food all day long and I'm hungry all day long.  If I eat a brunch at about 10:30 or 11am, I'm quite satisfied til dinner.  I drink coffee in the morning and that seems to keep my appetite in check until 10:30 or 11.  Despite popular believe, unless you are hungry, you don't have to eat breakfast if you don't need it.  My metabolism seems to work better that way.  When I tried to eat breakfast every morning, that was when I gained 15lbs  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> in addition to what I was already carrying for the last 15yrs because I failed to lose the pregnancy weight from 2 kids. 

How about you guys?


----------



## yanelib27 (Aug 28, 2012)

I have completely ruined any progress I had made since June, I havent exercised in at least 3 weeks and my diet has progressively gotten worse. However, I am determined to get back on board with my weight loss goal, and I have signed up for 30 days at LA Fitness, which I am starting tomorrow. I will be following a walk/jog program that I found on SparkPeople. And I started counting calories yesterday. I know I can do it, I have already proven myself that, I just have to be consistent. I also have a wedding to attend and another big event at the end of September, so that gives me a lot of motivation to drop a few.


----------



## Pancua (Aug 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have completely ruined any progress I had made since June, I havent exercised in at least 3 weeks and my diet has progressively gotten worse. However, I am determined to get back on board with my weight loss goal, and I have signed up for 30 days at LA Fitness, which I am starting tomorrow. I will be following a walk/jog program that I found on SparkPeople. And I started counting calories yesterday. I know I can do it, I have already proven myself that, I just have to be consistent. I also have a wedding to attend and another big event at the end of September, so that gives me a lot of motivation to drop a few.


 Yay you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Delicia (Aug 28, 2012)

Hi, I'm really happy to have joined this thread!

I have been doing the Insanity workouts as well as other things on and off for over 2 years now, but the last few months have been rough for me and because of various medications and illness I've lost the fitness I built up. I also gained about 15lbs which may not sound like much, but it sure feels like a lot to me.

I have done one round of the Insanity workouts this time around and I am 5 pounds down, although seem to have plateaued here. Starting yesterday I began Insanity doubles, so double workout each day. I am really hoping to continue the weight loss as it would be such a huge mental boost to me after the recent troubles. I'm worried I won't move off the plateau but I guess I'll just have to wait and see.

I am wishing happy workouts for everyone!


----------



## yanelib27 (Aug 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Delicia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi, I'm really happy to have joined this thread!
> 
> ...


 OMG double workouts is insane. I tried Insanity myself and I could just barely finish it. It was a great workout though. I cant imagine anyone being able to do it twice in a day.


----------



## yanelib27 (Aug 28, 2012)

Oh and although I feel like I have gained a few pounds in the last month, I still fit into my size 8s so I guess I havent done too much harm. I am starting off slow this time, with 25-30 minutes on the treadmill/elliptical 3 times a week, and then doing more days/longer times.


----------



## Delicia (Aug 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG double workouts is insane. I tried Insanity myself and I could just barely finish it. It was a great workout though. I cant imagine anyone being able to do it twice in a day.


 
Whenever I start it up again I struggle with it and I think howwww did I ever get through this, but it's amazing how quickly you can build up the strength in those workouts.

If you ever decide to start up again and feel like buddying up to start an Insanity round together, let me know!


----------



## divadoll (Aug 30, 2012)

I was trying on my old 'not so fat' clothes that I kept in case I lost some weight.  I can actually fit a dress that I had not worn in 6yrs because I no longer fit.  It's a traditional Chinese dress (cheongsam) so it isn't going to go out of style.  It actually fits better now than when I first got it!!


----------



## Allium (Aug 30, 2012)

I hung a calender up in my room. I am going to have a goal of hitting the gym 3x a week. I want to be back in my 4's! I'm on 10's... &gt;.&gt; According to my doctor I need to lose 5 inches or so and about 20 pounds to be in the healthier range for my height. If only I could grow vertical.... +_+

Divadoll, you story inspires me!


----------



## divadoll (Aug 30, 2012)

> I hung a calender up in my room. I am going to have a goal of hitting the gym 3x a week. I want to be back in my 4's! I'm on 10's... &gt;.&gt; According to my doctor I need to lose 5 inches or so and about 20 pounds to be in the healthier range for my height. If only I could grow vertical.... +_+ Divadoll, you story inspires me!


 That's awesome! Ido suggest that you do some exercise everyday rather than just 3x. It takes 3500 calories either reduction in caloric intake or thru exercise to lose 1lb. I find it too hard to cut too many calories from my diet or have to keep track of when I have to go to work out. 1/2 of exercise a day is easier on the body. Lactic acid doesn't build up and make you all sore and stiff. Keep us posted on your progress. As for me, I went shopping at Value Village to get some smaller jeans! I don't really want to spend a lot because they aren't going to stay in my closet for too long.


----------



## Hezzie (Aug 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> what kind of juice?


My usual juice is beet, pineapple, pear, lime, carrot, kale or some sort of lettuce or leafy green, and cucumber


----------



## divadoll (Aug 31, 2012)

You don't find that the beets make it taste kinda muddy?  

I've made juice with beets before (washed and peeled) and it tasted kinda muddy so I've never made that again.


----------



## Hezzie (Aug 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You don't find that the beets make it taste kinda muddy?
> 
> I've made juice with beets before (washed and peeled) and it tasted kinda muddy so I've never made that again.


it does make it taste earthy but its really good for the condition that i have so i drink it anyway. i'm used to it now. and i only use 1 baby beet.


----------



## divadoll (Aug 31, 2012)

Oh good.  I thought it was just us that thought it was muddy.  I served it to my family once and noone wanted it because of it.  I thought I did something wrong.  Those infomercials that add beets to the juice...those people are all yumming over it when I thought it tasted like soil. 

I used regular beets tho and not baby ones.  We like eating beets tho...roasted with some butter (yum).


----------



## yanelib27 (Aug 31, 2012)

Going to the gym today! And committing to doing some form of physical activuty every day of September.


----------



## divadoll (Aug 31, 2012)

Yay!  That's awesome!

I'm currently between 14 and 12.  12 is still a bit small.  I'm waiting to be a full 12 to get a few pieces of clothing to get to me thru to size 10.  I want to be an 8 again.


----------



## divadoll (Sep 4, 2012)

Despite all the restaurant food this weekend, I've still lost 2lbs. I went shopping for some better fitting clothes and also some clothing that I want to fit in the next couple of weeks as they are a little small.  I only bought 2 items that are a little small and they were from a vintage store.  They were 1/2 off so they were $5ea.  I'm going to continue shopping vintage until I get to my goal weight.  No sense in paying full price for clothing that'll hopefully only last me a few more months  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yanelib27 (Sep 4, 2012)

I have been doing pretty good with the exercise. I did a Latin Heat class @ LA Fitness on Friday, I did intervals for 2 miles on Saturday, I walked on Sunday and I did a BodyWorks plus Abs class @ the gym again yesterday. That one was hardcore and I am sore today. I am not sure if I should go ahead and do intervals again today or do nothing, because of the sore-ness. Anyway, I like that I am getting into workout mode again. I feel instatly better after a workout, I like it! I also went shopping this weekend for some slacks and dress pants for work, and was able to get a size 6 which are snug so they should fit even after I lose 5 lbs.


----------



## divadoll (Sep 4, 2012)

Unfortunately for your poor achy body, you have to work thru the pain to get the lactic acid out of your muscles that is causing the stiff and soreness  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Resting today, will only mean you'll still be sore tomorrow.



> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have been doing pretty good with the exercise. I did a Latin Heat class @ LA Fitness on Friday, I did intervals for 2 miles on Saturday, I walked on Sunday and I did a BodyWorks plus Abs class @ the gym again yesterday. That one was hardcore and I am sore today. I am not sure if I should go ahead and do intervals again today or do nothing, because of the sore-ness. Anyway, I like that I am getting into workout mode again. I feel instatly better after a workout, I like it! I also went shopping this weekend for some slacks and dress pants for work, and was able to get a size 6 which are snug so they should fit even after I lose 5 lbs.


----------



## yanelib27 (Sep 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Unfortunately for your poor achy body, you have to work thru the pain to get the lactic acid out of your muscles that is causing the stiff and soreness  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Resting today, will only mean you'll still be sore tomorrow.
> 
> ...


----------



## divadoll (Sep 4, 2012)

I was SORE from squats for the first few days then it went away and I'm not sore anymore.  I do get the occasional stiffness when I'd been laying on the bed watching TV that I have to get up and walk a bit.  

If you take a day off, its so much easier to take another day off and another.  Many days I think to myself, I have skipped days and its just so much harder to get my ass going again the day after.


----------



## Hezzie (Sep 4, 2012)

Went to the gym today. My leg is starting to feel better but its still holding me back. I think its going to take a while to heal. But in the mean time I'll just go to the gym and do what I can. Better than nothing at all.


----------



## Playedinloops (Sep 4, 2012)

made it into the gym today fore trhe first time in a while. Felt good to do a quick bike ride and swim. My boyfriend is very distracted by the DNC which is giving me a lot of time to fill which might be a good thing, lol.


----------



## divadoll (Sep 4, 2012)

> Went to the gym today. My leg is starting to feel better but its still holding me back. I think its going to take a while to heal. But in the mean time I'll just go to the gym and do what I can. Better than nothing at all.


I That is so awesome! There's lots you can do that doesn't involve putting pressure on you leg.


----------



## Mrs Gaeul (Sep 4, 2012)

I've been soooo busy with starting the school year, so I haven't been able to hit the gym as much as I wish. A few times a week I take an hour walk in the evening and at least once I have been doing a group session at the gym for around 45 minutes. I don't know if I can continue at this pace though with student teaching and work! I'm hoping that I will lose at least 15 pounds by mid-October. I have been sticking to a strict 1200ish calorie diet and avoiding too many carbs. I eat too much rice/bread on a daily basis so I have just been incorporating more vegetables and fruits instead of heavy carbs and sugar. Since I started in May, I've lost 20 pounds. Slow and steady!


----------



## divadoll (Sep 5, 2012)

> I've been soooo busy with starting the school year, so I haven't been able to hit the gym as much as I wish. A few times a week I take an hour walk in the evening and at least once I have been doing a group session at the gym for around 45 minutes. I don't know if I can continue at this pace though with student teaching and work! I'm hoping that I will lose at least 15 pounds by mid-October. I have been sticking to a strict 1200ish calorie diet and avoiding too many carbs. I eat too much rice/bread on a daily basis so I have just been incorporating more vegetables and fruits instead of heavy carbs and sugar. Since I started in May, I've lost 20 pounds. Slow and steady!


 Wow! 15lbs in 6wks is a tall order. That means you'll have to cut 1250 calories from your diet a day to lose 2.5lbs a week either by exercise or food intake. It probably is do-able but you don't want to end up stalling your metabolism by going into starvation mode. Then you just won't lose any weight despite your efforts.


----------



## Hezzie (Sep 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I
> 
> That is so awesome! There's lots you can do that doesn't involve putting pressure on you leg.


I usually do the ARC trainer and the bike. I did the treadmill yesterday and I could feel my leg muscle giving me some grief but it wasn't terrible. Takes a while for a torn muscle to heal.


----------



## amberlamps (Sep 5, 2012)

We bought a new treadmill recently (got a really good deal!) so I'll be using that. It's fancy, and if I spend another $100 I can get a little doodad that plugs into it to have more fancy things (more audio workouts, maps, etc).


----------



## yanelib27 (Sep 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> We bought a new treadmill recently (got a really good deal!) so I'll be using that. It's fancy, and if I spend another $100 I can get a little doodad that plugs into it to have more fancy things (more audio workouts, maps, etc).


 Good, let us know if you actually use it!




 I had one for 2 years or so and used it only a handful of times.


----------



## amberlamps (Sep 5, 2012)

Haha.. yeah. My boyfriend has used it a million times already.. I've only used it once so far but we only got it this weekend.


----------



## divadoll (Sep 5, 2012)

I've been using the treadmill we got at the end of May.  From June to now, I have lost 25lbs.  You should really use it.  Its probably one of the best exercise machines.  It can work all parts of your body.  I'm on it every day.  

You don't need too many gadgets, they are just a waste of $$.  Maps? of what?  You aren't walking anywhere!



> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> We bought a new treadmill recently (got a really good deal!) so I'll be using that. It's fancy, and if I spend another $100 I can get a little doodad that plugs into it to have more fancy things (more audio workouts, maps, etc).





> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Good, let us know if you actually use it!
> 
> ...


----------



## amberlamps (Sep 5, 2012)

The maps make the incline go up/down as if  you were walking somewhere real.. yeah $100 is a waste for that.


----------



## yanelib27 (Sep 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The maps make the incline go up/down as if  you were walking somewhere real.. yeah $100 is a waste for that.


 lol I agree just go to the park or hiking somewhere, the fall is usually nice weather for outdoor stuff, even in TX where I am we get decent enough weather from Nov to March -ish


----------



## divadoll (Sep 5, 2012)

I just make it go up and down myself. Mine also has program for rolling hills which randomly goes up and down at 2minute intervals. Usually I just keep going up until I'm tired then I go flat. Then I start going up again.


----------



## Lisa N (Sep 11, 2012)

Does anyone have any workout DVD's they really like?  I go to Zumba once a week, then do the DVD's at home.  I also just got one of the Dancing with the Stars cardio DVD's and holy crap I thought I was going to have a heart attack during the jive!  I have one by Julianne Hough that I don't care for at all.  I'm always looking to see what other people like.  I tend to enjoy the dance based ones most.


----------



## Hezzie (Sep 11, 2012)

Does anyone do any exercises with a kettle bell?? I really need to work on my upper body strength and I was thinking about getting one with an instructional dvd.


----------



## divadoll (Sep 13, 2012)

I was looking at some at the store today.  I'm afraid I'd hit the TV or someone.  You can probably check out youtube and see if it looks interesting.



> Originally Posted by *Hezzie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone do any exercises with a kettle bell?? I really need to work on my upper body strength and I was thinking about getting one with an instructional dvd.


----------



## Lisa N (Sep 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Hezzie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone do any exercises with a kettle bell?? I really need to work on my upper body strength and I was thinking about getting one with an instructional dvd.


 I do, I don't have a dvd or anything though.  Mine came with a little booklet of different exercises to do.  They really do give you a whole body workout.  BTW, Target has had all their kettlebells 50% off.


----------



## Hezzie (Sep 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was looking at some at the store today.  I'm afraid I'd hit the TV or someone.  You can probably check out youtube and see if it looks interesting.


 I was thinking the same thing lol I'll have to keep pretty clear of the TV.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Lisa N* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I do, I don't have a dvd or anything though.  Mine came with a little booklet of different exercises to do.  They really do give you a whole body workout.  BTW, Target has had all their kettlebells 50% off. 

Awesome. I'll be right near a Target today, I'll have to check it out. Thanks!


----------



## Hezzie (Sep 14, 2012)

I went to Target and kettle bells weren't 50% off but I did get a new yoga dvd. I can't wait to try it.


----------



## divadoll (Sep 14, 2012)

That sucks... I saw them for $35 at Winners.


----------



## NoInsanity (Sep 16, 2012)

Have you gone to bodyrock.tv? They have great short workout videos for free online


----------



## Fairest of all (Sep 17, 2012)

It's been 10 months since I started taking steps to get in better shape and more recently started a gluten-free lifestyle. This was me in November of 2011 compared to today. I went from a size 11 to a size 4/5 and now weigh 109lbs!!! My cardiologist check up is next month and I couldn't be more excited to see if he gives me a thumbs up


----------



## divadoll (Sep 17, 2012)

> It's been 10 months since I started taking steps to get in better shape and more recently started a gluten-free lifestyle. This was me in November of 2011 compared to today. I went from a size 11 to a size 4/5 and now weigh 109lbs!!! My cardiologist check up is next month and I couldn't be more excited to see if he gives me a thumbs upÂ  :laughing:


 Holy crap! You are my inspiration! I have officially dropped 30lbs from June. I want to be a size 8 from size 13-14 in another 7 months *fingers crossed*.


----------



## yanelib27 (Sep 18, 2012)

Went to zumba tonight, one hour class and I had a blast! I will probably go to the gym again tomorrow, Wed, and Thursday, take a break Friday and go to Pilates class on Saturday.


----------



## Hezzie (Sep 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *NoInsanity* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Have you gone to bodyrock.tv? They have great short workout videos for free online


 No I haven't but I will have to check it out. I did my new yoga dvd yesterday, it was hard! But I loved it.



> Originally Posted by *Fairest of all* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's been 10 months since I started taking steps to get in better shape and more recently started a gluten-free lifestyle. This was me in November of 2011 compared to today. I went from a size 11 to a size 4/5 and now weigh 109lbs!!! My cardiologist check up is next month and I couldn't be more excited to see if he gives me a thumbs up


 Woop woop! Congrats!


----------



## NoInsanity (Sep 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fairest of all* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's been 10 months since I started taking steps to get in better shape and more recently started a gluten-free lifestyle. This was me in November of 2011 compared to today. I went from a size 11 to a size 4/5 and now weigh 109lbs!!! My cardiologist check up is next month and I couldn't be more excited to see if he gives me a thumbs up


 

You look amazing! That is wonderful and you are an inspiration!


----------



## Fairest of all (Sep 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Holy crap! You are my inspiration! I have officially dropped 30lbs from June. I want to be a size 8 from size 13-14 in another 7 months *fingers crossed*.





> Originally Posted by *Hezzie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Woop woop! Congrats!





> Originally Posted by *NoInsanity* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You look amazing! That is wonderful and you are an inspiration!


 Thanks everyone!!! 





Diva: That sounds like a totally reasonable goal and I'm sure you'll be able to do it!!!


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Sep 18, 2012)

I used to run 5 miles a day until I dislocated my left knee early last year - I haven't run regularly since then because I still get stabbing pains in my knee when I try. Sometimes I can't even walk properly. I'm in physical therapy and my PT has given me the all clear to get back to running with a program she's set up for me, and now that the weather has cooled down to tolerable, I can't wait to start!

I don't really have any weight loss goals since I already have a pretty athletic build (5'5, 125 lbs, 18% body fat, and I'm about a size 2 - I could go up or down a size depending on the store), but I'd like to tone up just a bit more, and I want abs!! I always have that little stubborn layer of fat that won't budge and since I'm headed off to holiday in 3 months, I REALLY just want to zap it so I won't be so self conscious over it all the time.

I never watch what I eat but because of my stomach being terrible, all that I really can eat regularly is pretty much fruit, veg, dairy, and fish, which are all healthy.


----------



## Hezzie (Sep 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I used to run 5 miles a day until I dislocated my left knee early last year - I haven't run regularly since then because I still get stabbing pains in my knee when I try. Sometimes I can't even walk properly. I'm in physical therapy and my PT has given me the all clear to get back to running with a program she's set up for me, and now that the weather has cooled down to tolerable, I can't wait to start!
> 
> ...


A good exercise that targets abs is sitting with ur back against a wall, legs bent slightly and spread about shoulder width apart, hands between ur legs and lift ur legs about 6" off the floor. Not as easy as it sounds lol Not sure what this exercise is called but it targets abs for sure.


----------



## yanelib27 (Sep 20, 2012)

Hezzie: I saw this in Fitness Magazine and thought of you, I know you were asking about kettlebell workouts last week or so.





Kettlebell Kickboxing Scorcher Series $60.00 @ kettlebellkickboxing.com

Not sure if this is what you were looking for but it looks like fun to me and Im considering getting it.


----------



## Hezzie (Sep 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hezzie: I saw this in Fitness Magazine and thought of you, I know you were asking about kettlebell workouts last week or so.
> 
> ...


I'll have to check this out because I LOVE kickboxing and I am still considering the kettlebell. Thanks for the info!!


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Sep 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Hezzie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> A good exercise that targets abs is sitting with ur back against a wall, legs bent slightly and spread about shoulder width apart, hands between ur legs and lift ur legs about 6" off the floor. Not as easy as it sounds lol Not sure what this exercise is called but it targets abs for sure.


 that definitely sounds like a great ab workout that won't be too hard on my back either! I'll be sure to try it out soon.


----------



## Onlyummy (Sep 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lisa N* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone have any workout DVD's they really like?  I go to Zumba once a week, then do the DVD's at home.  I also just got one of the Dancing with the Stars cardio DVD's and holy crap I thought I was going to have a heart attack during the jive!  I have one by Julianne Hough that I don't care for at all.  I'm always looking to see what other people like.  I tend to enjoy the dance based ones most.


insanity if you can handle it!


----------



## Onlyummy (Sep 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lisa N* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone have any workout DVD's they really like?  I go to Zumba once a week, then do the DVD's at home.  I also just got one of the Dancing with the Stars cardio DVD's and holy crap I thought I was going to have a heart attack during the jive!  I have one by Julianne Hough that I don't care for at all.  I'm always looking to see what other people like.  I tend to enjoy the dance based ones most.


insanity if you can handle it!


----------



## divadoll (Sep 22, 2012)

A friend's 20yr old daughter went thru it, she got toned up.  I'm still not strong enough to not die 1/4 thru a session but that's on my agenda.  30lbs to go before Insanity.



> Originally Posted by *Onlyummy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> insanity if you can handle it!


----------



## Hezzie (Sep 24, 2012)

So, I've lost just over 30ls in 6 months. Some thats a little slow but I am more than pleased with my progress. I have made lots of changes in my life in a short period of time and it has been HARD but more than worth it. I want to lose another 15 by Christmas and I think thats reasonable. I hope everyone has a great week!


----------



## divadoll (Sep 24, 2012)

> So, I've lost just over 30ls in 6 months. Some thats a little slow but I am more than pleased with my progress. I have made lots of changes in my life in a short period of time and it has been HARD but more than worth it. I want to lose another 15 by Christmas and I think thats reasonable. I hope everyone has a great week!


 I don't think that's slow. I think that's awesome.


----------



## Fairest of all (Sep 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Hezzie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So, I've lost just over 30ls in 6 months. Some thats a little slow but I am more than pleased with my progress. I have made lots of changes in my life in a short period of time and it has been HARD but more than worth it. I want to lose another 15 by Christmas and I think thats reasonable. I hope everyone has a great week!


 Congrats girl!!! That's not slow at all, you should feel really accomplished


----------



## aleeeshuh (Sep 25, 2012)

I'm baaaaccckk. I fell off the wagon for a long time, but I got my groove back  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Yesterday I killed 2 miles yesterday!!!!!!


----------



## Hezzie (Sep 28, 2012)

I'm going camping this weekend and I already know I'll b going off the wagon. I guess I can't be perfect all the time! As long as I get back to my routine Monday, I'll be happy.

On a side note, I spun out getting on the highway this morning. It was crazy! It was like I hit a patch of ice but there was no ice. My Jeep is fine, steering is fine. Hubby thinks there must have been something on the road. It was sooooo scary! Thank God I didn't hit anyone.


----------



## divadoll (Sep 28, 2012)

> I'm going camping this weekend and I already know I'll b going off the wagon. I guess I can't be perfect all the time! As long as I get back to my routine Monday, I'll be happy. On a side note, I spun out getting on the highway this morning. It was crazy! It was like I hit a patch of ice but there was no ice. My Jeep is fine, steering is fine. Hubby thinks there must have been something on the road. It was sooooo scary! Thank God I didn't hit anyone.


 Good thing you are okay!


----------



## yanelib27 (Sep 28, 2012)

> I'm going camping this weekend and I already know I'll b going off the wagon. I guess I can't be perfect all the time! As long as I get back to my routine Monday, I'll be happy. On a side note, I spun out getting on the highway this morning. It was crazy! It was like I hit a patch of ice but there was no ice. My Jeep is fine, steering is fine. Hubby thinks there must have been something on the road. It was sooooo scary! Thank God I didn't hit anyone.


 One of my cousins passed away 2 years ago after getting in a freak accident because he hit some oil that was spilled on the freeway. It was horrible, on the news they showed his suburban, no one would have survived that accident. It still makes me sick to my stomach. Glad u are ok and that u avoided a collision!


----------



## Hezzie (Oct 3, 2012)

bad bad weekend lol and the week isnt going much better lol I don't strive for perfection, thank God! I've gained like a pound so I can't really complain. Just need to get back in the saddle ASAP. Lately I'm having such a hard time being consistent with my exercise. Hopefully I can get back into a routine. I hope everyone else is doing good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## aleeeshuh (Oct 3, 2012)

Does anyone run on the treadmill and also do outdoor running? I only run on the treadmill and wanted to know what the difference was. Do you get tired more easily? Do you run slower or faster?


----------



## Hezzie (Oct 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *aleeeshuh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone run on the treadmill and also do outdoor running? I only run on the treadmill and wanted to know what the difference was. Do you get tired more easily? Do you run slower or faster?


 I find it easier to run outside, mentally. I cannot run on the treadmill for more than 5 minutes. But running outside is physically more difficult, and I know I'm not the only one who feels that way. I run slower outside. Its definitely more physical I think.


----------



## aleeeshuh (Oct 3, 2012)

yeah i figured it would be more difficult. Do you run on various inclines? Or is it flat pavement? I wanna try running outside, but I want to know what to expect



> Originally Posted by *Hezzie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I find it easier to run outside, mentally. I cannot run on the treadmill for more than 5 minutes. But running outside is physically more difficult, and I know I'm not the only one who feels that way. I run slower outside. Its definitely more physical I think.


----------



## cosmia (Oct 3, 2012)

i'm running a 5k next month! also, i've joined ww which i find extremely helpful in my quest to be more healthy.


----------



## aleeeshuh (Oct 3, 2012)

YAY!! good for you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Do you regularly run outside or the treadmill?



> Originally Posted by *cosmia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i'm running a 5k next month! also, i've joined ww which i find extremely helpful in my quest to be more healthy.


----------



## divadoll (Oct 3, 2012)

I run on a treadmill. Walking or running outside is much harder than on a treadmill. I live on a hill, surrounded by hills. I'm not fit enough nor do I have time during the day to run andi don't want to run at night.


----------



## Hezzie (Oct 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *aleeeshuh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yeah i figured it would be more difficult. Do you run on various inclines? Or is it flat pavement? I wanna try running outside, but I want to know what to expect


When I run outside i run on various inclines. When ur running up hill it helps to take smaller strides. It feels a little weird at first but it is definitely easier.


----------



## aleeeshuh (Oct 4, 2012)

I wanna do a 5k, but I'm not used to running outside. i guess i better start if I'm serious about the 5k


----------



## divadoll (Oct 4, 2012)

It depends on the route, don't pick a hilly one. 

The one major bad thing about running outside, when you leave your house, you need to get back home again.  When you want to quit on a treadmill, you just step off.


----------



## aleeeshuh (Oct 4, 2012)

i thought about that. i figured that once i hit my halfway mark then i'll make my way back home. I don't know how to measure my distance tho. i like that i could see my distance and speed on the treadmill.


----------



## divadoll (Oct 4, 2012)

There's some NIKE iPhone app that works with GPS on the phone to track your route, distance, speed etc.  I don't know what its called but its NIKE. 

I don't own and iPhone (don't want one) and I don't run outside so I've never tried it.  2 of my friends have tho and they like it alot.  Gives them times/km for each km they ran and maps out their route visually. 

I just like to see calories burned on my treadmill and the time.  It helps me decide whether to keep going or stop. 

I get off work at around 5pm, I drive home, make a quick dinner and eat at 6:30.  I don't start my workout til between 8 and 9, 10 is too late. Its dark by then so I can't go out and run.  Since I got my treadmill, I'm able to still work out everyday without leaving home.


----------



## divadoll (Oct 4, 2012)

BTW...what speed are you running at, Aleeeshuh?


----------



## aleeeshuh (Oct 4, 2012)

i'm really, really, slow lol. I run between 4.1-4.5 lol... 



> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> BTW...what speed are you running at, Aleeeshuh?


----------



## Hezzie (Oct 4, 2012)

I LOVE running outside. Yes its hard, yes u have to get back to home, yes there's a million reasons not to do it, but I LOVE it.

Ur best bet is to train wherever you want to run then when it gets closer to the day of the 5k run at a track so u can measure ur miles.

Don't let excuses stop u!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## divadoll (Oct 4, 2012)

> i'm really, really, slow lol. I run between 4.1-4.5 lol...Â


 Is that mph or km? At mph, 4.5 is 7.2km which isn't that slow if you are consistent. That's awesome you are going to do a 5k.


----------



## aleeeshuh (Oct 4, 2012)

Yeah it MPH. I usually start at 4.1 then work my way up. Ultimately, my goal is 6mph, but I don't expect to reach that till a few months from now. I've been wanting to do a 5k for sometime now, but haven't really been motivated. I honestly think the only reason why more motivated than ever is because I think my bf is going to propose this year. I'll feel like a dumbass if he doesn't lol. I have really big chubby hands and if that ring doesn't fit I'll be embarrassed!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Is that mph or km? At mph, 4.5 is 7.2km which isn't that slow if you are consistent. That's awesome you are going to do a 5k.

Thanks for the inspiration  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm going to be super busy the next two weeks. I'll definitely keep doing my treadmill runs, but the outdoor running I'll have to start mid october.



> Originally Posted by *Hezzie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I LOVE running outside. Yes its hard, yes u have to get back to home, yes there's a million reasons not to do it, but I LOVE it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hezzie (Oct 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *aleeeshuh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thanks for the inspiration  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm going to be super busy the next two weeks. I'll definitely keep doing my treadmill runs, but the outdoor running I'll have to start mid october.


Don't be too concerned about your speed right now. Just concentrate on finishing the 5k. I weighed 263 lbs when I ran my first 5k and I did it in 45 minutes, walking some but mostly running. If I can do it, anyone can do it.


----------



## aleeeshuh (Oct 5, 2012)

WOW!!!! That's really good. I bet that was an awesome feeling



> Originally Posted by *Hezzie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Don't be too concerned about your speed right now. Just concentrate on finishing the 5k. I weighed 263 lbs when I ran my first 5k and I did it in 45 minutes, walking some but mostly running. If I can do it, anyone can do it.


----------



## Hezzie (Oct 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *aleeeshuh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> WOW!!!! That's really good. I bet that was an awesome feeling


It was really awesome. You will love it. its the best feeling ever. Not only because u get that runner's high but its a great sense of accomplishment and u'll want to do it again.


----------



## divadoll (Oct 5, 2012)

That is freaking awesome! 

How much have you lost?  have you done anymore 5k's since?



> Originally Posted by *Hezzie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Don't be too concerned about your speed right now. Just concentrate on finishing the 5k. I weighed 263 lbs when I ran my first 5k and I did it in 45 minutes, walking some but mostly running. If I can do it, anyone can do it.


----------



## divadoll (Oct 5, 2012)

btw...did you get your kettlebell?  I bought one at Winners (Ross in US) for $12.99 for a 10lb, a 15lb was $19.99.  I'll start with a 10lb and get a 15lb when I need to move up.


----------



## Hezzie (Oct 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That is freaking awesome!
> 
> How much have you lost?  have you done anymore 5k's since?


 I've lost about 30lbs since this 5k (i went up and down a few times in between but i've been able to maintain this weight loss). I was planning on running another one this year until I tore a muscle. But there's always the spring! My husband and I went on a 7 mile walk yesterday, it was awesome. We're planning a 10 mile one soon.



> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> btw...did you get your kettlebell?  I bought one at Winners (Ross in US) for $12.99 for a 10lb, a 15lb was $19.99.  I'll start with a 10lb and get a 15lb when I need to move up.


 I never got a kettlebell  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i just got promoted at work and i have been mad busy, I've had no time to even look for one.But I still want to get one. That price doesn't seem bad but we don't have a Ross around here. I'll get one eventually!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## divadoll (Oct 8, 2012)

I'd been trying the kettlebell swing and you can really feel it in your back.  I'd also been working the leased worked part of my body and that's the triceps.  My arms ache.  I also got some resistence bands.  They are a new toy to keep the workouts interesting.  I've been on a weight loss regime June 1st.  I am down 33lbs but that was not an easy feat and it was not just from 'eating healthy'.  It's from working my ass off every night.  I'm 27lbs from my goal of 60lbs from there I will be either 7 or 12lbs from my ideal weight and I'll see where I'm at after I get there.   

That's awesome that you have someone to do that with and congratulations on your promotion.  My husband can drop 20lbs without effort (life is so unfair) so he just walks past me while I'm on the treadmill on his way to a peanut butter and honey sandwich.


----------



## Hezzie (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'd been trying the kettlebell swing and you can really feel it in your back.  I'd also been working the leased worked part of my body and that's the triceps.  My arms ache.  I also got some resistence bands.  They are a new toy to keep the workouts interesting.  I've been on a weight loss regime June 1st.  I am down 33lbs but that was not an easy feat and it was not just from 'eating healthy'.  It's from working my ass off every night.  I'm 27lbs from my goal of 60lbs from there I will be either 7 or 12lbs from my ideal weight and I'll see where I'm at after I get there.
> 
> That's awesome that you have someone to do that with and congratulations on your promotion.  My husband can drop 20lbs without effort (life is so unfair) so he just walks past me while I'm on the treadmill on his way to a peanut butter and honey sandwich.


I want the kettlebell and resistant bands. I need to work on my upper body strength. Congrats on the weight loss. No matter how healthy you eat, you NEED to exercise too, I don't care what anyone says, thats a fact. Yes u might lose some weight at first once you start eating healthy, but eventually you need to incorporate consistent exercise.  I know what u mean about ur husband. My husband can fart and lose 5lbs. But that's what makes women stronger, we have to work harder  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## divadoll (Oct 10, 2012)

> I want the kettlebell and resistant bands. I need to work on my upper body strength. Congrats on the weight loss. No matter how healthy you eat, you NEED to exercise too, I don't care what anyone says, thats a fact. Yes u might lose some weight at first once you start eating healthy, but eventually you need to incorporate consistent exercise.Â  I know what u mean about ur husband. My husband can fart and lose 5lbs. But that's what makes women stronger, we have to work harder  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Lol! ...farts and loses 5lbs. Some fart! I suggest you get a weight that you don't have in dumbbells. I have 5lb, 3lb, 2lb and 1lbs weights so I bought a 10lb -er. We both are on the right track!


----------



## calexxia (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lol! ...farts and loses 5lbs. Some fart!


 That would most DEFINITELY be a shart!


----------



## divadoll (Oct 10, 2012)

eeeeweeee!


----------



## divadoll (Oct 13, 2012)

...I have my period so no weight loss this week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## aleeeshuh (Oct 15, 2012)

Gahhhh I know how that feels! I went to a wedding last week and felt like a blimp, even thought I've been running every other day!

On a lighter note, I did 2.7 miles on the treadmill this morning  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Quote:

Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

...I have my period so no weight loss this week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## divadoll (Oct 15, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## Fairest of all (Oct 15, 2012)

I had my 1 year follow up appointment with my Cardiologist today and got some awesome news! He said I did such a great job changing my diet and losing the weight that had worsened my MVP symptoms that he could barely detect my murmur when he listened to my heart!! I still have the defect to my mitral valve (no fixing that), but it feels great knowing I'm keeping my heart as healthy as possible  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## divadoll (Oct 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fairest of all* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I had my 1 year follow up appointment with my Cardiologist today and got some awesome news!
> 
> He said I did such a great job changing my diet and losing the weight that had worsened my MVP symptoms that he could barely detect my murmur when he listened to my heart!! I still have the defect to my mitral valve (no fixing that), but it feels great knowing I'm keeping my heart as healthy as possible


 That's awesome!  Are you on an exercise plan as well as a change in your diet?


----------



## Fairest of all (Oct 16, 2012)

> That's awesome! Â Are you on an exercise plan as well as a change in your diet? Â


 I try to stay active as much as I can by swimming, playing wii fit, or going for short walks, but I'm not able to do anything strenuous without getting sick. If I go running or do anything where my heart rate gets too high too quickly I get dizzy and faint so I've had to find the right level of activity where it's more beneficial than harmful. It doesn't help that I'm on a beta blocker that tanks my blood pressure to the point where I can't sit up without seeing stars lol. I'm definitely not complaining though..... I consider myself lucky that I'm dealing with something that should allow me to have a full life. Even when I'm dealing with pain, fainting, palpitations, etc it's comforting to know those things are just part of having this condition and aren't life threatening at this point  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## divadoll (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fairest of all* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I try to stay active as much as I can by swimming, playing wii fit, or going for short walks, but I'm not able to do anything strenuous without getting sick. If I go running or do anything where my heart rate gets too high too quickly I get dizzy and faint so I've had to find the right level of activity where it's more beneficial than harmful. It doesn't help that I'm on a beta blocker that tanks my blood pressure to the point where I can't sit up without seeing stars lol.
> 
> I'm definitely not complaining though..... I consider myself lucky that I'm dealing with something that should allow me to have a full life. Even when I'm dealing with pain, fainting, palpitations, etc it's comforting to know those things are just part of having this condition and aren't life threatening at this point


 I can't wait til I get to the stage where I just need to MAINTAIN my weight.  Right now, I'm still in the losing stage. 

I had a heart murmur in my early 20's but I outgrew it as I got older.  So glad things are looking up and up for you.  Would you ever get to a stage where you can do strenuous activities or is this a life long condition?


----------



## Fairest of all (Oct 17, 2012)

> I can't wait til I get to the stage where I just need to MAINTAIN my weight. Â Right now, I'm still in the losing stage.Â  I had a heart murmur in my early 20's but I outgrew it as I got older. Â So glad things are looking up and up for you. Â Would you ever get to a stage where you can do strenuous activities or is this a life long condition?


 It's definitely something that can get better or worse over a long period of time. Physically all it is is a valve that's supposed to open and close each time your heart beats. It pushes blood in one direction and closes the door behind it....mine always stays open so blood is constantly being pushed back and forth causing pain, irregular heartbeat, etc. It's possible for the valve to become more rigid in time and start working or to open wider to the point where surgery would be beneficial. Typically they replace the valve with one from a pig. Luckily mine has been stable since I was diagnosed at 17 I'm not the best at explaining it, but I guess it's the only heart condition that is genetic. You can test a 1 yr old for the gene and know they will develope it later in life. That mvp gene can also cause scoliosis, rib issues, and eye problems (which I developed around the same time I was diagnosed). So even if you have your valve replaced you still have what is called "mvp syndrome". It's the weirdest thing... worth reading about if your bored. And trust me when your doctor tells you to lose weight, but you love food and can't exercise it off it sucks haha. That's why it took me almost a year to lose what some people can in 2 months. Hoping to lose a few more lbs, but finding it difficult without being active.


----------



## Fairest of all (Oct 17, 2012)

double post


----------



## aleeeshuh (Oct 19, 2012)

This morning I broke my record and ran 3.2 miles  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm very proud of myself. I didn't expect to hit my goal until next week. I feel like the impossible happened!


----------



## divadoll (Oct 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *aleeeshuh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This morning I broke my record and ran 3.2 miles  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm very proud of myself. I didn't expect to hit my goal until next week. I feel like the impossible happened!


 That is totally awesome!!  I've been pretty tired so no running, just walking incline and weights.  I'm still losing weight so I'm ok.  

@Calexxia, I just noticed your photo avatar with Dee!  That is sooooo cool!  I envy your life!


----------



## aleeeshuh (Oct 19, 2012)

Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  What are you doing to lose weight?



> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That is totally awesome!!  I've been pretty tired so no running, just walking incline and weights.  I'm still losing weight so I'm ok.
> 
> @Calexxia, I just noticed your photo avatar with Dee!  That is sooooo cool!  I envy your life!


----------



## divadoll (Oct 19, 2012)

I'm on the treadmill every night for 30-50 min.  I've been walking at 3.35-3.4mph at 7.5-9% incline for the first 20 min and then I lower and speed up to 3.5-3.6mph for another 10, drop back and to the first thing.  When I get energetic, I run for 10-15min (4to6 min, 30 sec walk intervals - usually in between songs) in between the walking.  When my cardio is done, I do weights for about 5min with 10lb kettle bells, weights and resistence tubing.  I then do some crunches, sit-ups, leg lifts and finally I do stretches - this totals about another 15-20.  My entire work out would be about 50-90min.  

I have an account on myfitnesspal.com and I keep track of my food at the end of the day which also keeps track of my 'weigh ins'.  I try to watch what I eat but I look at what I eat and determine whether I should do more or normal.  It's been working out for me because my weight gain was do to child bearing and inactivity, not really from a really bad diet. The diet was not great but not horrible. I was sedentary and so the unused calories began to store up.  Since my job is sedentary, I need to take the 60-90 min to exercises which I was not doing.  I try not to eat after 6-6:30pm. I drink alot of herbal tea and water throughout the day.

It really sucks because I gained a bunch of weight in January to May of this year (20lbs).  When I started my weight loss, I had to lose the 20lbs that I just gained.  Now I'm into the 15lbs of old fat. If I didnt gain the 20lb this year, I would be way further ahead.  Anyways, this is how I'm doing it. How about you?


----------



## divadoll (Oct 20, 2012)

At my heaviest (in May, 2012) I was 218lbs and I wore a size 16 or XL.  I have never been a size 18 except when I was pregnant and that was because I wasn't wearing maternity clothes.  Today (35lbs lighter), I bought my first size 13 jeans! Before this, I've been skimming around a size 14 or Large. I'm hoping to be a 9 or 8 by next June  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Since my body distributes fat throughout my entire body instead of at certain loci, I've found sizes are not changing as fast for me.


----------



## aleeeshuh (Oct 20, 2012)

I started the C25K in the beginning of April of this year. I  couldn't even for two minutes straight. That's how out of shape I was. It has been really up and down for me. The biggest challenge has been staying consistent and sticking to the program. I complete the program in more than 9 weeks. It probably took me 12 weeks total to complete, but once I hit my straight 30 minute run I stopped. I stopped for months. Around September 23rd, I got back into running. I was really intimidated even though I run on my treadmill in the garage with no one around. My first run was 15 minutes straight, a 3 minute run then a 9 minute run. I was SHOCKED!!!!!!!!!! I didn't think I could do it. My next run I did 18 minutes, then my next one was 21, then 25, then 28 etc... Now I can do 45 minutes at 4.1 mph on the treadmill. In only four weeks and I have increased my stamina by 30 minutes. I can't believe it!

My motivation is every time I run, I either have to increase in time or speed. I run every other day, simply because I feel like my body needs rest. I'm sore the day I workout, but the day after I'm ever more sore. Hopefully, if I stay on track with my running the soreness will become more bearable and be able to run every morning. I also don't eat as much, but I the foods I eat are pretty much the same. I eat smaller portions. My main reason for not changing my diet is because I don't want to feel deprived._* I don't believe in fad diets, I believe in lifestyle changes. *_And in order for me to keep the weight off, I have to change my lifestyle, not drink shakes for two months straight. 

I don't weigh myself because every time I weight myself and I see that I'm losing weight, I feel allowed to eat more. For most people, they feel like it's a huge accomplishment, but for me it sets me back tremendously. My biggest judgement are my clothes.

It's really hard to lose weight when you're surrounded my food all the time. My family gets together every single Sunday to have lunch. Usually on Saturday's there's some type of get together. FAMILY and FOOD go hand in hand with us. 

I can go on and on, but all in all battling with my weight has been quite a journey!


----------



## aleeeshuh (Oct 20, 2012)

GOOD JOB!!!!! That's awesome. Congrats  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> At my heaviest (in May, 2012) I was 218lbs and I wore a size 16 or XL.  I have never been a size 18 except when I was pregnant and that was because I wasn't wearing maternity clothes.  Today (35lbs lighter), I bought my first size 13 jeans! Before this, I've been skimming around a size 14 or Large. I'm hoping to be a 9 or 8 by next June  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Since my body distributes fat throughout my entire body instead of at certain loci, I've found sizes are not changing as fast for me.


----------



## divadoll (Oct 20, 2012)

If I could tell by my clothing if I was loosing weight then I would not weigh myself.  Unfortunately, I had been buying a lot of loose fitting or stretch items that can give me a bit of stretch room in case I gain weight. I also have a lot of clothes so I had to try stuff on in my closet to see what fits and what looks sloppy.  I can still wear some of my size 15-16.  The size 16 'skinny' *LOL* jeans now fit like straight leg bf jeans so I still have them and that's how the size 15 jeggings fit too.  I had been wearing low top Converse All Stars for the last 5yrs.  I went to try some heels on today and I noticed I've lost 1/2 a shoe size!  I went from a 9 to 8.5. 

I would give you a story of me battling weight. I was a happy size 9.  I got pregnant and had kids, I was too busy looking after their needs that I set aside what I needed to do.  I was wanting to spend time with them vs me exercising.  I'm getting older and the weight isn't coming off as fast as it did before.  I don't have a history of battling the bulge. 

I attribute my sharp weight gain to me experimenting with making greek yogurt and unripe cheeses.  I don't eat or make yogurt anymore.


----------



## calexxia (Oct 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> @Calexxia, I just noticed your photo avatar with Dee!  That is sooooo cool!  I envy your life!


 Thanks, hon! I know most of the gals here have no idea who most of the folks in my pix with me are, so it makes me smile when someone recognizes the folks I hang out with. It's really nothing to envy, though, just...people. Although Dee is awesome, don't get me wrong.


----------



## Hezzie (Oct 20, 2012)

I haven't been doing much in the way of exercise. My work schedule is insane and I'm having a heck of time getting into some sort of routine. I'm still just maintaining my weight. I'm not gaining but I'm not losing. Hopefully I can break this pattern soon.


----------



## calexxia (Oct 20, 2012)

I took a couple weeks off....but I'm back in the swing of things now!


----------



## divadoll (Oct 20, 2012)

> Thanks, hon! I know most of the gals here have no idea who most of the folks in my pix with me are, so it makes me smile when someone recognizes the folks I hang out with. It's really nothing to envy, though, just...people. Although Dee is awesome, don't get me wrong.


 Cool people nonetheless! That's awesome you are back on your diet, as well.


----------



## aleeeshuh (Oct 25, 2012)

I haven't ran since Sunday night because I've been sick since Monday... Feeling down about it, but I know if I run while being sick I won't recover and faster.  The good news is that I ran for 50 mins straight on Sunday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I plan on doing my first 5k on November 3rd. Hopefully, I'll recover soon so I can build more stamina and confidence!


----------



## divadoll (Oct 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *aleeeshuh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I haven't ran since Sunday night because I've been sick since Monday... Feeling down about it, but I know if I run while being sick I won't recover and faster.  The good news is that I ran for 50 mins straight on Sunday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I plan on doing my first 5k on November 3rd. Hopefully, I'll recover soon so I can build more stamina and confidence!


 Wow!  That is freaking awesome to run for 50min straight!  I can only do 15min then walk.  I've never been much of a runner, I used to be able to do 1hr but that was long long long ago. If  you can do 50min,  you most definitely can do a 5k no problem.


----------



## aleeeshuh (Oct 26, 2012)

So after work I decided to run anyway. I read somewhere that if your sickness is about the neck, then it's okay to run. I just got done doing a 3 minute walk and a 60 minute run  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> SUCH A HUGE ACCOMPLISHMENT FOR ME.

Thank you!!!! I've never been much of a runner until this thread started. I seriously owe it to this thread. I highly doubt I would've found out about C25K. I used to hate running. Running 2 minutes straight was a struggle! I haven't started running outside, so that's why I'm intimidated to do the 5k. I'm really trying to kick up my runs so I'm prepared. Since I was able to hit an hour, I'm going to start increasing speed.



> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow!  That is freaking awesome to run for 50min straight!  I can only do 15min then walk.  I've never been much of a runner, I used to be able to do 1hr but that was long long long ago. If  you can do 50min,  you most definitely can do a 5k no problem.


----------



## Doris Allen (Oct 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *aleeeshuh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So after work I decided to run anyway. I read somewhere that if your sickness is about the neck, then it's okay to run. I just got done doing a 3 minute walk and a 60 minute run  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> SUCH A HUGE ACCOMPLISHMENT FOR ME.
> 
> Thank you!!!! I've never been much of a runner until this thread started. I seriously owe it to this thread. I highly doubt I would've found out about C25K. I used to hate running. Running 2 minutes straight was a struggle! I haven't started running outside, so that's why I'm intimidated to do the 5k. I'm really trying to kick up my runs so I'm prepared. Since I was able to hit an hour, I'm going to start increasing speed.


 Awesome congrats!!!


----------



## divadoll (Oct 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *aleeeshuh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So after work I decided to run anyway. I read somewhere that if your sickness is about the neck, then it's okay to run. I just got done doing a 3 minute walk and a 60 minute run  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> SUCH A HUGE ACCOMPLISHMENT FOR ME.
> 
> Thank you!!!! I've never been much of a runner until this thread started. I seriously owe it to this thread. I highly doubt I would've found out about C25K. I used to hate running. Running 2 minutes straight was a struggle! I haven't started running outside, so that's why I'm intimidated to do the 5k. I'm really trying to kick up my runs so I'm prepared. Since I was able to hit an hour, I'm going to start increasing speed.


 
Just think, you can run for 1 hour and 5k won't take you an hour.  Probably 35-40min or less, I can walk 5k in under 1hr without ever running or jogging any of the course.


----------



## Fairest of all (Oct 26, 2012)

double post from my phone


----------



## Fairest of all (Oct 26, 2012)

double post...oops


----------



## Fairest of all (Oct 26, 2012)

Yesterday was my 4 year anniversary with my boyfriend.... since I've been doing so well sticking to my diet I decided to buy myself a nice dress to wear for the occasion. I can't remember the last time I felt so pretty in something I wore


----------



## divadoll (Oct 26, 2012)

> Yesterday was my 4 year anniversary with my boyfriend.... since I've been doing so well sticking to my diet I decided to buy myself a nice dress to wear for the occasion. I can't remember the last time I felt so pretty in something I woreÂ


 WOW!


----------



## aleeeshuh (Oct 29, 2012)

Thanks you!!



> Originally Posted by *Doris Allen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Awesome congrats!!!


 
So I tried running outdoors yesterday and it is COMPLETELY different. I could seriously only run for 5 minutes without stopping. I could run an hour on the treadmill without stopping. My plan is to do the C25K, but instead of taking it week by week, I'll do it for the day. i.e. Day 1 will be Week 1, Day 2 will be Week 2, etc. Hopefully I can skip a few, so I can be ready for my 5k this Saturday.



> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Just think, you can run for 1 hour and 5k won't take you an hour.  Probably 35-40min or less, I can walk 5k in under 1hr without ever running or jogging any of the course.


----------



## divadoll (Oct 29, 2012)

> Thanks you!! So I tried running outdoors yesterday and it is COMPLETELY different. I could seriously only run for 5 minutes without stopping. I could run an hour on the treadmill without stopping. My plan is to do the C25K, but instead of taking it week by week, I'll do it for the day. i.e. Day 1 will be Week 1, Day 2 will be Week 2, etc. Hopefully I can skip a few, so I can be ready for my 5k this Saturday.


 Totally ambitious but I'm sure you can do it. You don't have to,run the whole 5k, you just have to finish.


----------



## aleeeshuh (Oct 29, 2012)

you're totally right! I'm ambitious but not realistic lol. After work I did week 2 and I am sooo sore. It's like starting to run all over again. My shins hurt, my breathing was all out of whack. It's actually disheartening because I thought I had this down! So I may put off the 5k. It really depends how I feel on Friday.



> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Totally ambitious but I'm sure you can do it. You don't have to,run the whole 5k, you just have to finish.


----------



## divadoll (Oct 30, 2012)

Hell NO!  You are going to go on the 5K.  No one says you have to be glorious and run like you're a pro.  It's an experience.  You may love it or hate it but most of all, you'll be proud that you did it.  I think either Dreamweaver or Hezzie ran it and so can you.  Pace well and run slow.  sprint when you have the energy and walk when you get tired.  I hope you do it.  It'll be a milestone you'll never forget!

If I didn't decide to do something about my weight, I'd still be 37lbs heavier, tired and fat.  Go for it and don't look back. 



> Originally Posted by *aleeeshuh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> you're totally right! I'm ambitious but not realistic lol. After work I did week 2 and I am sooo sore. It's like starting to run all over again. My shins hurt, my breathing was all out of whack. It's actually disheartening because I thought I had this down! So I may put off the 5k. It really depends how I feel on Friday.


----------



## aleeeshuh (Oct 30, 2012)

This made my morning! I spoke to my downer of a cousin this morning and she said that it's too early for me to do it. Thank you for the encouragement  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> You're right, I should do it and I will. 



> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hell NO!  You are going to go on the 5K.  No one says you have to be glorious and run like you're a pro.  It's an experience.  You may love it or hate it but most of all, you'll be proud that you did it.  I think either Dreamweaver or Hezzie ran it and so can you.  Pace well and run slow.  sprint when you have the energy and walk when you get tired.  I hope you do it.  It'll be a milestone you'll never forget!
> 
> If I didn't decide to do something about my weight, I'd still be 37lbs heavier, tired and fat.  Go for it and don't look back.


----------



## Hezzie (Oct 30, 2012)

I ran a 5k at 263lbs. But to be honest I did train outside for about 3 months. You can definitely do it tho. Running on the treadmill isnt the same AT ALL but it doesn't mean you can't do it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## divadoll (Oct 30, 2012)

> I ran a 5k at 263lbs. But to be honest I did train outside for about 3 months. You can definitely do it tho. Running on the treadmill isnt the same AT ALL but it doesn't mean you can't do it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 To be honest, at 263lbs, it would be mandatory that you trained for awhile. I think the risk of serious injury is a definite possibility at that weight or even a cardiac infarction. At 218, I would not have gone on a 5k either but at 180, I would try without training outside. I know I can run although not fast without feeling dizzy or walk, there are runners/walkers of all ages at those 5ks. There was a 101yr old marathon runner at the last one in my area.


----------



## Hezzie (Oct 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> To be honest, at 263lbs, it would be mandatory that you trained for awhile. I think the risk of serious injury is a definite possibility at that weight or even a cardiac infarction. At 218, I would not have gone on a 5k either but at 180, I would try without training outside. I know I can run although not fast without feeling dizzy or walk, there are runners/walkers of all ages at those 5ks. There was a 101yr old marathon runner at the last one in my area.


 .

LOL! I'm sorry but I had to laugh when I read this. Mandatory? According to whom? I certainly wasn't asked if I had been training b4 I ran my 5k. And I finished strong with no cardiac infarction lol Weight has NOTHING to do with fitness level. The most important thing is the condition that ur heart is in. I weigh more than most of my friends do and I can promise you that I can blow them away in any fitness challenge. I just had this conversation with my nutritionist, who is very fit and active, and she agreed. You CAN be fat and fit. I am on my way to a healthier weight but I know I am the most healthy I have ever been in my life.


----------



## divadoll (Oct 31, 2012)

AT 218lbs, I would have dropped dead 1 minute into a 5k.  My weight had everything to do with what I was able to do and not and all the health issues that were there as well.  I am less tired that I am no longer supporting 37lbs that I used to carry around. It was restricting my movement and the speed to which I was moving. You are able to do run the 5k at 263lbs, all the power to you.  That's awesome! That's more than what I can do now. I do think however, your fitness level is an exception and not the rule.  

I was not in that same situation and neither are the friends I have who are overweight by 75+lbs.   



> Originally Posted by *Hezzie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> .
> LOL! I'm sorry but I had to laugh when I read this. Mandatory? According to whom? I certainly wasn't asked if I had been training b4 I ran my 5k. And I finished strong with no cardiac infarction lol Weight has NOTHING to do with fitness level. The most important thing is the condition that ur heart is in. I weigh more than most of my friends do and I can promise you that I can blow them away in any fitness challenge. I just had this conversation with my nutritionist, who is very fit and active, and she agreed. You CAN be fat and fit. I am on my way to a healthier weight but I know I am the most healthy I have ever been in my life.


----------



## Hezzie (Oct 31, 2012)

Sorry that I didnt flip the image but this is me when i ran my 5k. I def don't think I'm the exception or anything special. If ur determined to do something, u'll do it, end of. If u dont want to do it u'll find a million excuses. Its really that simple but ppl like to complicate it more than it needs to be.


----------



## divadoll (Nov 1, 2012)

That is awesome and to me you are exceptional.  It may be all about determination to you but to many it is a physical barrier.  I had difficulty breathing once I reached 218lbs which prompted me to take action.  I would not have even considered running because my muscles were having problems supporting the additional weight.  My agility. flexibilty and movement had been compromised. 

At work, we have a lot of overweight people (sendentary, govt office job), I can ask 30 people and none would consider running a 5k as a possibility in their current condition.

After 37lbs shed, I can say I'd be able to run/walk a 5k because I do it every day on the treadmill at 7-8% incline.  I know I would not be able to run its entirety but I know I'd be able to complete it without having a heart attack or faint from lack of oxygen.  I'm 60% there, another 30+/- lbs and I'll reach my ideal weight and size once more.


----------



## aleeeshuh (Nov 1, 2012)

You're awesome!!!!!  Have you ran any other races after this? If so, how did it differ? I know you lost a lot of weight, so do you feel that it's slightly easier? 



> Originally Posted by *Hezzie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## aleeeshuh (Nov 1, 2012)

Oh and one more question, did you get shin splints when you first started running outdoors?


----------



## Hezzie (Nov 1, 2012)

I haven't run a 5k since but I have run outside and its slightly easier. I used to HATE running when I first started and I just did it so me and husband would have something to do together, now I love it so that makes it easier too. But for some reason I can't run on the treadmill at all so kudos to u for that.



> Originally Posted by *aleeeshuh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You're awesome!!!!!  Have you ran any other races after this? If so, how did it differ? I know you lost a lot of weight, so do you feel that it's slightly easier?


 I used to get major shin splits. Do toe taps. They help to strength ur chins. Just tap ur toes quickly like 100x on each side, once a day or more if u can stand it, it helps.



> Originally Posted by *aleeeshuh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh and one more question, did you get shin splints when you first started running outdoors?


----------



## Hezzie (Nov 1, 2012)

I have asthma so I have breathing problems too, as a matter of fact the day I was running this 5k i was starting to have an asthma attack b4 the race began. I hurt everyday, i'm sore all the time but I work through it. Something has to twig in ur brain to make u want to do these things, and a lot of ppl do. I don't like thinking i'm exceptional because I don't want ppl to think they have to b something special in order to do these things, anyone can do it.



> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That is awesome and to me you are exceptional.  It may be all about determination to you but to many it is a physical barrier.  I had difficulty breathing once I reached 218lbs which prompted me to take action.  I would not have even considered running because my muscles were having problems supporting the additional weight.  My agility. flexibilty and movement had been compromised.
> 
> ...


----------



## divadoll (Nov 1, 2012)

Why are you in constant pain, Hezzie? I would just like to say, I can fit my goal jeans. The pair I was trying to get into when I started my new regime. Sucks that I don't really like the cut. They are size 32s (12). I've just bought 2 other pairs of size 12 jeans and they fit well! Can't wait to have them to be too big for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Hezzie (Nov 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Why are you in constant pain?


Old age lol


----------



## divadoll (Nov 1, 2012)

I work out every night. I've not experienced any soreness nor pain except for the first 3days.


----------



## amberlamps (Nov 2, 2012)

So.. a while ago someone called that I wouldn't use my treadmill. Congratulations, you were right.






I really need to do something, I weighed myself and I'm at about 175.. which is the absolute heaviest I've ever been in my entire life. Fortunately, I can still wear size 12s though (just bought a couple new pairs of 12s which don't give me muffin top; I'm 5'9.5").

I really need to do something about this (I think all the weight has gone to my chin, lol). I don't know if they're being nice, but when I've talked to people about my weight (and struggle) they say I don't look that big (my boyfriend seemed surprised that I weigh that much).. but all I see in the mirror is a blob. I weighed ~135 a few years ago, and while I don't really want to go that low (I do, but I need to be more realistic), I do need to lose some weight.

SO. I need your motivation tricks and tips.


----------



## aleeeshuh (Nov 2, 2012)

YAY!!!!!!!!!!! What an achievement! Ultimately, what size do you wanna be?



> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I would just like to say, I can fit my goal jeans. The pair I was trying to get into when I started my new regime. Sucks that I don't really like the cut. They are size 32s (12). I've just bought 2 other pairs of size 12 jeans and they fit well! Can't wait to have them to be too big for me


----------



## divadoll (Nov 2, 2012)

At the weight I need to be (150lbs) I'd be around size 8-9. That is another 30lbs to go.  Initially, my goal was to lose 60lbs but I've lost 37 and realize I can reach another 30 by next June, hopefully.


----------



## aleeeshuh (Nov 3, 2012)

I love that you're pacing yourself. So many people talk about how fast you can lose weight, and I think about how unpractical that is. It's great that you're able to set such achievable goals. 

So I decided that I'm going to postpone my 5k until I'm more comfortable running outdoors. Instead of doing my 5k, I'm going to do a hike tomorrow morning  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm pretty excited!



> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> At the weight I need to be (150lbs) I'd be around size 8-9. That is another 30lbs to go.  Initially, my goal was to lose 60lbs but I've lost 37 and realize I can reach another 30 by next June, hopefully.


----------



## divadoll (Nov 3, 2012)

I don't ever wanna gain it back.  I also don't want a bunch of flabby skin either which comes from rapid weight loss.  I used to be athletic, I know what I needed to do.  I just had to do it.  I want muscle tone and a healthy body, not skin, bone and fat.  Muscle tone is what's going to keep burning calories even when I'm not exercising.

You should give the 5k a try.  Walk it if you have to.  At least you'd know what its like. 



> Originally Posted by *aleeeshuh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love that you're pacing yourself. So many people talk about how fast you can lose weight, and I think about how unpractical that is. It's great that you're able to set such achievable goals.
> 
> So I decided that I'm going to postpone my 5k until I'm more comfortable running outdoors. Instead of doing my 5k, I'm going to do a hike tomorrow morning  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm pretty excited!


----------



## Hezzie (Nov 8, 2012)

Its been a very crappy week here on the East Coast. And I have been sooooooooooooo busy getting things together for our big move that I haven't been to the gym this week. I did make an amazing quinoa and roasted pepper chili, it come out awesome. I hope everyone is having a great week!


----------



## divadoll (Nov 9, 2012)

I just want to say, I'm down 39lbs since June 1st, 2012. I've just bought my first pairs of size 11 jeans, a size I've not seen in a couple of years. Size 16 to size 11...Size 8 is getting closer.


----------



## aleeeshuh (Nov 9, 2012)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!! CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> You've been doing awesome! 



> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just want to say, I'm down 39lbs since June 1st, 2012. I've just bought my first pairs of size 11 jeans, a size I've not seen in a couple of years. Size 16 to size 11...Size 8 is getting closer.


----------



## divadoll (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm glad that I am seeing results because it's really hard to keep working out so diligently every night altho I have skipped a few days (5-6 days since June 1) but not consecutively.  I don't have a photo of 218lbs but then again who wants to see that.  Here's 178lbs and I'll have something to compare 150lbs to hopefully before my next birthday in May  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## aleeeshuh (Nov 10, 2012)

you look great! Love the mirror shot!! Every girl has to have one lol

Quote:

Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm glad that I am seeing results because it's really hard to keep working out so diligently every night altho I have skipped a few days (5-6 days since June 1) but not consecutively.  I don't have a photo of 218lbs but then again who wants to see that.  Here's 178lbs and I'll have something to compare 150lbs to hopefully before my next birthday in May  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## divadoll (Nov 10, 2012)

Lol. I don't usually like photos. This is what I work to work.


----------



## Hezzie (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just want to say, I'm down 39lbs since June 1st, 2012. I've just bought my first pairs of size 11 jeans, a size I've not seen in a couple of years. Size 16 to size 11...Size 8 is getting closer.


Congrats!!! Thats awesome!!!!


----------



## divadoll (Nov 23, 2012)

It feels like I've hit a plateau.  I'd been buying some new clothes tho  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## divadoll (Nov 29, 2012)

I've gone back to not eating breakfast and it seems to be working.  I lost 1.5lbs this week.  I'm still pluggin away. I've packed up 4 bags of clothing so far for donations because they are too big.  42lbs gone from my body.


----------



## Mrs Gaeul (Nov 29, 2012)

Whew, it has been awhile since I posted here!

I moved to Japan and it was a little bit of a rough transition. I was initially really worried about such a huge change in diet and activity but it turns out that there was really nothing to e worried about at all! Almost a blessing in disguise. 

I use a bike to get everywhere here. I think that has been the biggest change in my fitness level. I was exercising before I came, but biking everywhere took it to the next level. It was a little hard at first, but now I'm a professional. Saving money and burning fat at the same time!

I am so much more active here in general... I log more steps and my stair climbing is insane. I don't know if I was just lazy at home or what, but I rarely used the stairs. Here I climb at least 15 flights a day! 

It is all paying off too... I've been here a month and a half and I'm down 11 pounds. 

Another good thing is that the school I'm at provides a really healthy lunch and snack during the day. The food here is mostly healthy, with a lot of vegetables/fish and little meat, so I eat a lot of low calorie food. I think I'm fuller because of that... I can eat more.

I'm kind of dreading going back home! 

In total, I've lost 43 pounds, with 47 more to go! It feels like forever, but it feels good to be almost halfway done... I'm like a whole other person.


----------



## aleeeshuh (Nov 29, 2012)

You are doing absolutely amazing! You are very inspiring



> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've gone back to not eating breakfast and it seems to be working.  I lost 1.5lbs this week.  I'm still pluggin away. I've packed up 4 bags of clothing so far for donations because they are too big.  42lbs gone from my body.


----------



## aleeeshuh (Nov 29, 2012)

Wow what a transition. Where are you from originally?

Good job with a weight loss! You've gotten so far, you can definitely reach your goal of being 100 lbs lighter



> Originally Posted by *Mrs Gaeul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I moved to Japan and it was a little bit of a rough transition. I was initially really worried about such a huge change in diet and activity but it turns out that there was really nothing to e worried about at all! Almost a blessing in disguise.
> ...


----------



## divadoll (Nov 29, 2012)

43lbs? That is totally awesome!  I know how much hard work that means because I also lost 42lbs so far with 22lbs to go.  Congratulations! I'm sure you feel great! Keep up the great work and I hope it is a new way of life for you when you return home.



> Originally Posted by *Mrs Gaeul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Whew, it has been awhile since I posted here!
> 
> ...


----------



## Mrs Gaeul (Nov 30, 2012)

I'm from the United States.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm currently 177 now and I feel great about myself, even though I still have a lot of weight to go. divadoll, I think our weight loss journey is very similar  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## divadoll (Nov 30, 2012)

We are traveling similar journeys, that's for sure. I'm 5'6" and 175lbs. I wear a size 10/11 right now. My goal weight is 153lbs for now. I calculated my body fat % and this is appropriate for my frame size. Have you checked out a body fat calculator, maybe you are closer to your goal than you think. My body shape has changed. I have gone from an A cup when I weighed 118lbs to a DD right now. I would like to keep the DD and therefore would account for the extra weight. I would be considered normal weight on a bmi scale at 154lbs so I think I have a reasonable target. I will adjust when I reach that land mark, hopefully by March  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I do have a hell of a lot of fun shopping. My size has gone from size 16, XL to 10/11, M/L. Gotta love it! I'm starting to look like my old self...the one that turned heads and made jaws drop and cause traffic accidents. Maybe I'll get to be that way one more time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> I'm from the United States.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm currently 177 now and I feel great about myself, even though I still have a lot of weight to go. divadoll, I think our weight loss journey is very similar  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mrs Gaeul (Dec 1, 2012)

I have checked out the BMI and my range is so large! I'm 5"3 so I'm supposed to be between 108 and 145 to be in the "normal" weight range. My doctor told me before that he thinks I would do well around 120 according to my body size. I find that a little crazy though, since I've never been under 160 in my life. So I'm aiming for 130ish and I'll see how my body is doing when I hit that stage of my weight loss. It is only 32 pounds to hit the normal range though, you are right!

I'm still wearing my size 12 jeans, but I can fit into an 10 now, something really recent! I usually wear loose clothing though for modesty purposes so I'll be sticking with my 12s for a little longer. 






I think I'm just enjoying being healthy and doing things that I stopped myself from doing earlier. I climbed a freaking mountain last weekend and it was killer. The old me would have checked out from the start at that sort of thing. The new me pushed through it though!

It helps that there are so many elderly people here who are so fit! They are climbing mountains and riding their bikes everywhere, so I don't really have an excuse! LOL

I'm grateful I can fit into anything here! I am right at the cusp of sizing, any bigger and my size wouldn't exist in most places here. When I first came I thought I wouldn't find any clothing at all, but it is possible!


----------



## divadoll (Dec 1, 2012)

http://www.bmi-calculator.net/ This is the site I use. It has a body fat calculator on the site along with a good waist/hip ratio to determine heart decease risk etc. I love it. I use the body fat calc, not the bmi to set my goal. It is changeable once I get closer to my target. At size 11, I don't have to unbutton my jeans to remove them and I have to wear a belt. I have bigger legs so I'm still 10/11. Tops are loose at a Large. I still wear some XL because they are already in my closet. I still have size 13s and 15s jeans too. I had always been 118 - 145lbs until I had children then I ballooned. I had hovered at 190 but something's happened last year and this that I ballooned further to almost 220lb. I never want to be that weight again! Yes! Asia is the land of tiny sizes. I had ordered some traditional Chinese dresses, it is very humbling to order size xxxxl. I can swim in that dress now when it was too tight even at 15lbs ago.


----------



## PixieStix (Dec 10, 2012)

Hey guys I'm new here and I'm determined to lose some pounds, but I thought it may be a good idea to join and have just a bit of encouragment from those in the same boat as me. And I will also be offering encouragment to all of you! We can do it!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Over the last year or so I've been struggling with losing the extra weight I had put on after giving birth to my son (who is now four). I began exercising 15-20 minutes a day for two months or so until I built up a bit of stamina. Then I switched to the Insanity program with Shaun-T, and let me tell you.....it is TOUGH!!!! They call it Insanity for a reason. However, I had never been more energized throughout the day. My diet hadn't changed and I'm a BIG junk food fanatic, so even after starting this ridiculous workout routine, I was only maintaining my weight. I finally bit the bullet and changed my diet. Cut out soda, and started having breakfast (either a slimfast or a Chobani yogurt). And THEN I started to lose the pounds. 20 to be exact! I was very proud of myself.

However, after many stressful life changes I dropped the diet and exercise plan to focus on my life several months ago. And I've been gaining some pounds again....only 5, but still, it worries me. I want to get back into it but it's been very tough. Started Insanity again, however, I find it nearly impossible to get through and instead of 6 days a week I'm only getting in 3-4.

Also, I was wondering what people thought of the raspberry ketones I've been hearing such good things about? Anyone using them?


----------



## amberlamps (Dec 10, 2012)

Have any of you had good results with the 30 day shred? I'm considering getting that because I need to lose weight. It's only $9 right now on Amazon with free 2 day shipping since I have Prime.


----------



## PixieStix (Dec 10, 2012)

Amberlamps, yes I lost a total of 20 pounds within 6 months I believe. However, if you are going to do this you need to make sure you are physically capable of such a program. It is as intense as it gets. If you have knee, back, or hip problems I would steer away from this. Also, if you decide to go with the 30 day shred go into it with a good diet. I was busting my butt with this for several months prior to adopting a diet and I didn't lose more than 5 pounds. Although, I was eating ridiculously bad (pizza, soda, chocolate, chips, etc.).

I have the 60 day total body conditioning and it kicked my butt, but you know what? I wouldn't go with any other workout now because no other workout gives me the crazy amount of energy I had. I felt great and the pounds melted off as soon as I changed my diet.


----------



## amberlamps (Dec 10, 2012)

Good to know. I probably won't start anything until January either way though, as I've got finals this week and then winter break where I'll actually get quite a bit of exercise in (hiking and cross country skiing).


----------



## Hezzie (Dec 12, 2012)

Finally getting back to the gym!!! I just moved and its been so crazy for like 2 months. I haven't gained any weight but hopefully now I can get into a routine and start losing some more. On a good note, i tried on a shirt that I haven't worn in like a year, and it looks awesome on me!! I couldn't be happier. I loved it when I bought it but it was too tight so i never wore it, I'm glad I saved it lol I hope everyone is doing well and I hope you all have a Merry Christmas if I don't talk to you before then!!


----------



## Legalista (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Mrs Gaeul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have checked out the BMI and my range is so large! I'm 5"3 so I'm supposed to be between 108 and 145 to be in the "normal" weight range. My doctor told me before that he thinks I would do well around 120 according to my body size. I find that a little crazy though, since I've never been under 160 in my life. So I'm aiming for 130ish and I'll see how my body is doing when I hit that stage of my weight loss. It is only 32 pounds to hit the normal range though, you are right!
> 
> ...


 Hi guys,

I'm relatively new to makeup talk but was looking to join a fitness forum and saw that there was one here! I've had kind of an interesting journey- I lost 50 lbs about 4 years ago now, put 20 back on in the course of 2 years and got back to where I started about a year ago (I'm between 5'1" and 5'2" and went from a size 10-12 to a 6. I've been at a bit of a plateau for about a year but I've been kicking things into high gear the past month and have gone down a size, but not really any poundage (I'm starting to get worried about what will happen over the holidays though :/).

 I saw the above post and wanted to say that the BMI scale is one of my biggest pet peeves ever and I'm a perfect example of why. I started lifting weights after I started putting weight back on and it is the only thing that has stabilized my weight and now adding more complicated lifts has been what's started to cut into my plateau (don't be afraid to lift weights ladies!). I weigh about 143 and I'm 5'2" on a good day, probably closer to 5"1'. By the BMI I am at the higher end of overweight, but I now wear a size 4! Women who lift weight build muscle and as everyone says, muscle weighs more than fat! I think the BMI might be a helpful place to start, but every time I go to a new doctor they come in prepared to have the weight talk with me, look at me, and then ask if I lift weights. I'm being long-winded but moral of the story is don't let the BMI get you down! You climbed a MOUNTAIN! That's huge! You should focus on how your clothes fit and your amazing accomplishments and not on an antiquated scale!


----------



## Legalista (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PixieStix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey guys I'm new here and I'm determined to lose some pounds, but I thought it may be a good idea to join and have just a bit of encouragment from those in the same boat as me. And I will also be offering encouragment to all of you! We can do it!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


 I love messing with supplements and I haven't tried these yet but I had a girlfriend who did and said they didn't make too much of a difference, but they had a sort-of placebo effect for her. She felt like if she was going to spend money on a supplement then she should be watching what she ate and making sure she got to the gym- so it could be effective in that way! A protein supplement made the most difference for me and I have at least 1 shake every day.


----------



## Jackieblue (Jan 28, 2013)

Hey, is anyone still getting fit here? I am part of a 90-day challenge. The winning team gets $1000, but honestly I just want to wear the adorable clothes in my closet that I've become to fat to wear. My goal is to fit into my super cute JAG jeans. I do have a weight goal, but I am more concerned with overall health and how my clothes fit. Would love to hear what you're doing and share my own ideas. Anyone left?


----------



## Pancua (Jan 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jackieblue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey, is anyone still getting fit here? I am part of a 90-day challenge. The winning team gets $1000, but honestly I just want to wear the adorable clothes in my closet that I've become to fat to wear. My goal is to fit into my super cute JAG jeans. I do have a weight goal, but I am more concerned with overall health and how my clothes fit. Would love to hear what you're doing and share my own ideas. Anyone left?


 My workout schedule has come to a screeching halt with my knee injury. Right now, I can only really focus on my diet until I get an idea of how extensive an injury and surgery options. Thankfully I have an MRI today so hopefully have an answer soon.


----------



## Jackieblue (Jan 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My workout schedule has come to a screeching halt with my knee injury. Right now, I can only really focus on my diet until I get an idea of how extensive an injury and surgery options. Thankfully I have an MRI today so hopefully have an answer soon.


 Oh no, that is awful! That is actually how I gained so much weight...I used to be a runner and ran 5Ks all the time to keep at it. Then I got injured and had to stop. Then I s-l-o-w-l-y worked my way back to another 5K, injured myself again during the first half mile, and did my personal worst. I was very discouraged. It seems like every time I run more than 2 miles I injure myself no matter how slowly I work up to it and how many wraps I put in strategic places.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I am not running anymore (boo!), but I can do other things that aren't so brutal and pounding to my (non-runner's) body. I will be thinking of you and hoping for your recovery and ability to do other things too. It took me a long time and I didn't get surgery, but I can already feel myself becoming stronger again.


----------



## Pancua (Jan 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jackieblue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Oh no, that is awful! That is actually how I gained so much weight...I used to be a runner and ran 5Ks all the time to keep at it. Then I got injured and had to stop. Then I s-l-o-w-l-y worked my way back to another 5K, injured myself again during the first half mile, and did my personal worst. I was very discouraged. It seems like every time I run more than 2 miles I injure myself no matter how slowly I work up to it and how many wraps I put in strategic places.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> ...


 Glad you are getting stronger! I am a fencer and my primary lunging leg is my right leg, which is of course the knee that I hurt. The MRI went well, now I just need to wait until Wednesday to talk to the Ortho surgeon about options. Hopefully, we can get this buttoned up soon!


----------



## Jackieblue (Jan 28, 2013)

We did a lot of linebacker-type training tonight, and I learned that I still need to wrap my knees and wear calf sleeves. :/


----------



## mauu (Feb 4, 2013)

Anyone still active here? I've recently joined a new gym after a three-month break from my old one and things are looking good. I've been working out using the machines and would like to move on to free weights after I get over my gym anxiety (any tips on that?). How's everyone else doing?

I hope your knee is getting better, Pancua! And lots of luck to Jackieblue's 90-day challenge - and everyone else who's working to take better care of their health!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## page5 (Feb 4, 2013)

I need some free weights tips too 

I've been using my elliptical 3x a week but want to add in some free weights. Anyone have a rec for a DVD or youtube for a simple workout I can start with.


----------



## Jackieblue (Feb 4, 2013)

I am still here! Today our Renshi was "inspired" by Beyonce's halftime show and I had issues walking out of the building, LOL. Going well though...scale is headed in the right direction so far.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mauu (Feb 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I need some free weights tips too
> 
> I've been using my elliptical 3x a week but want to add in some free weights. Anyone have a rec for a DVD or youtube for a simple workout I can start with.


 These are not Youtube links but here are two beginner workouts I've seen recommended on another forum. Haven't tried them out personally, but the site has a lot of information on different exercises. What do you think?

http://www.stumptuous.com/workout-1 (Full body)

http://www.stumptuous.com/workout-2 (Split between upper and lower body)

Here are also two articles I found interesting about common gym and free weight misconceptions, if anyone is interested.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

http://www.stumptuous.com/dont-fear-the-free-weights

http://www.stumptuous.com/lies-in-the-gym


----------



## Jackieblue (Feb 5, 2013)

Post moved to a new thread.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## page5 (Feb 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mauu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> These are not Youtube links but here are two beginner workouts I've seen recommended on another forum. Haven't tried them out personally, but the site has a lot of information on different exercises. What do you think?
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the recs - gives me a good place to start and a new website to explore


----------

